# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2009



## Vince (1 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 00:16)

Aqui nevoeiro mas ainda não chove.


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2009 às 00:37)

Aqui o mês começa acima dos 20°C a esta hora. Já cansam estas temperaturas. Sempre associei Outonos quentes e húmidos como o actual à instabilidade e chuva. Mas não temos tido direito a isso.


----------



## kikofra (1 Nov 2009 às 03:31)

Olhei pela janela..

E pensei, epa esta a ficar nevoeiro!

Entao abri a janela e observei com mais atenção, e reparei que tava tudo molhado, vi com mais atenção e afinal chove de maneira muito fraca mesmo.



Que noite tropical:

#
Máxima: 25,6ºC 3:22 AM
#
		Mínima: 24,3ºC 12:47 AM


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Nov 2009 às 08:36)

Inicio de dia típico de outono, céu encoberto, 19,8ºC, vento muito fraco... e finalmente sem nevoeiro por estas bandas


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2009 às 09:43)

bons dias
sigo com ceu encoberto por nebulosidade estratiforme media, vento nulo e 21.3º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 10:04)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado, mas sem precipitação, vento fraco de ONO.

Actualmente 21,9 ºC e 78 %.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Nov 2009 às 10:11)

Bom dia!
Esta noite estive à beira de ter uma mínima tropical, o que é absurdo para o 1º de Novembro: 19.5ºC...
Assim, de momento, céu encoberto, 21.9ºC, 78%HR, 1024hpa.
Vento, não...


----------



## Kispo (1 Nov 2009 às 10:22)

Bom dia!
manhã nublada de domingo, com perspectivas de alguns chuviscos para o dia de hoje. Sigo com 21.0ºC, 79%hr e 1025mb


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2009 às 11:04)

Bom dia!

Aqui tive mínima de 19,2ºC!! 
E Novembro começa assim...

Por agora muitas nuvens, vento fraco e 22,3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Nov 2009 às 11:40)

Bom Dia

Novembro começa com o céu nublado, enquanto á temperatura não mudou nada continua o tempo ameno com uns 22.5ºC de momento, e a minima foi de 17.5ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Nov 2009 às 11:55)

olá 

O céu apresenta muitas nuvens, essencialmente Cumulus fractus arrastados pelo vento fraco que se faz sentir de W/NW, porém com algumas abertas.

Valores actuais: *23.2ºC* / *69% hr*.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Nov 2009 às 15:12)

boa tarde! 

_(work)_

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus fractos que já provocaram alguns chuviscos.
O vento sopra fraco de Oeste e persiste uma dose elevada de humidade, que com a temperatura nos cerca de *22ºC* ainda nos dá uma sensação de tropicalidade.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 16:07)

A mínima foi de uns escandalosos 17,9ºC, actualmente 20,6ºC e chuva fraca, 2,8mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## cactus (1 Nov 2009 às 16:56)

boa tarde, aqui tempo encoberto, algo escuro a adivinhar chuva a qualquer momento, a temp. nao sei, visto k a minha estaçao made in lidl avariou, mas posso dizer que está muito amena para Novembro. Não me lembro dum outono assim....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Nov 2009 às 17:34)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.9ºC e o céu está encoberto.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.8ºC

T.Minima: 17.5ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2009 às 18:13)

Aqui a máxima foi de 25ºC 

Agora céu muito nublado como em todo o dia mas nada de chuva e lá está é Novembro e andei de manga curta todo o dia na rua sem ter frio 

agora 22,2ºC com vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Nov 2009 às 18:15)

Por aqui mantém-se o céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva, salvo um ou outro pingo perdido...
A máxima foi de 24.2ºC, seguindo agora com 20.8ºC e 89%HR.
Vento fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Nov 2009 às 18:40)

Boa noite 
Por aqui vai chuviscando.
T.Actual 19.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 18:52)

Céu muito nublado e 21,2 ºC.

Humidade relativa nos 85 % mas não chove, tal como esperava.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 18:56)

Acumulados 5,5mm até agora, mas neste momento não chove.


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2009 às 19:06)

boas noites
sigo com vento fraco a moderado de WSW, ceu muito nublado por alguns cumulus e densos estratocumulus e temperatura de 20.7º
neste momento estamos em plena fase quente e a precipitaçao é fraca, dentro de uma hora ou duas o "hardcore" da frente fria passara causando chuva moderada e descida das temperaturas


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Nov 2009 às 19:15)

boa noite! 

(work)

O céu continua muito nublado, o vento permanece fraco de Oeste e uma temperatura bastante amena (que novidade) de *20ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2009 às 19:30)

Aqui vai morrinhando de forma fraca e constante.
Acumulei os primeiros 0,2mm do mês.

A temperatura está no limiar de bater a mínima do dia, já na casa dos 19ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui vai morrinhando de forma fraca e constante



Aqui até agora ainda nada acumulei, mas também chuvisca, estou com 20.1ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2009 às 19:35)

0.4 mm, começou a chuviscar moderado 

19:38 - parou, 0.6 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 19:47)

Aqui ainda não chove, o vento rodou para SO e ainda estão 20,9 ºC com 89 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2009 às 19:50)

Voltou à carga e eis que já cheguei aos 1.2 mm 

20.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Nov 2009 às 19:53)

Chuvisco muito fraco aqui, mal molha a estrada...
Claro que 0,0mm até ver...
Temperatura ainda alta, com 20.7ºC e 91%HR.
Esperemos então pelo pós-frontal para ver se isto arrefece...


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Nov 2009 às 19:53)

Por aqui ta a chover de forma moderada, vento fraco e 18ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Nov 2009 às 20:07)

E Eis que chove bem aqui
Finalmente


----------



## criz0r (1 Nov 2009 às 20:07)

Boa noite, por aqui vai caindo Chuva fraca acompanhada de Vento fraco de Sudoeste. Temperatura nos 20,9ºC e pressão em 1019hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 20:08)

Finalmente chove fraco desde há alguns minutos.

Ainda não chegou para acumular qualquer valor de precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2009 às 20:11)

A brincar a brincar já vou com 3.8 mm 

19.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 20:11)

Intensificou-se e finalmente os primeiros 0,2 mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Nov 2009 às 20:13)

A morrinha está a transformar-se em chuva fraca, começou agora a cair...
20.6ºC, 92%HR, 1021hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2009 às 20:16)

Aqui o vento já rebentou, a partir de agora só vento e 

Estava com 20.0ºC já vou em 19.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 20:19)

O rate máximo até ao momento foi de 16,0 mm/h.

Acumulados 1,0 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 20:24)

Continua a intensificação e chove moderado agora, com vento praticamente nulo. 

Acumulados até ao momento 1,4 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2009 às 20:27)

18.9ºC a chuva já parou o vento acalmou depois de ter chegado aos 47 km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 20:28)

Rate máximo de 21,6 mm/h.

Já acumulados 2,0 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 20:43)

Acalmia momentânea e 2,4 mm.

Precipitação a enfraquecer gradualmente.


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2009 às 20:48)

Aqui cheguei agora aos 5,0mm.
Acabou por chover bem mais do que eu estava à espera.

Vai pingando, com vento fraco de NO.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Nov 2009 às 20:49)

Olá de novo...  

Já chove moderadamente (espero não estar a ser por demais generoso) também por aqui há cerca de meia hora.

A temperatura não apresenta alteração significativa permanecendo nos *20ºC* e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2009 às 20:50)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui cheguei agora aos 5,0mm.
> Acabou por chover bem mais do que eu estava à espera.



Pois, eu também já levo 5.8 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 20:55)

Recomeçou com chuva fraca e acumulo 2,8 mm.

Nada mau.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Nov 2009 às 21:01)

Cai certinha a chuva.
Já registei o 1º mm do mês.


----------



## Lousano (1 Nov 2009 às 21:09)

Enquanto chovia a temperatura rondava os 18,5º, agora que parou já desceu para os 15,9º.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2009 às 21:10)

Aqui vai chuviscando com vento nulo...


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Nov 2009 às 21:13)

Vai chovendo moderadamente, seguindo já com 4.2mm, uma surpresa.
A temperatura caiu também para os 19.9ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Nov 2009 às 21:26)

Boa Noite!

A partir de agora já me encontro a reportar na Amadora depois de um fim-de-semana passado na Aroeira.

Extremos de Hoje (Aroeira)
Temperatura mínima:*16.6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *22.6ºC*

Na vinda para Lisboa, foi claro o aumento da intensidade da chuva à medida que me deslocava para Norte.

Por agora sigo com 18.9ºC e sem chuva actualmente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 21:28)

Resumo final da precipitação em 2,8 mm.

Agora não chove e espero ar mais fresco depois da passagem da precipitação.


----------



## meteo (1 Nov 2009 às 21:35)

Dia 1 de Novembro chegou o Outono!
Agora já não chove,mas há 1 hora,a chuva fraca foi bastante intensa durnte 30 minutos.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Nov 2009 às 21:36)

Já praticamente parou de chover.
Registei 5.3mm, mas com mais umas pingas ainda vai aos 6mm.
Rain rate máximo de 41.3mm/h.
A temperatura vai caindo tranquilamente, estando agora nos 19.6ºC, prestes a igualar a mínima do dia...


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2009 às 21:46)

Acumulado total: 5,3 mm.

O Miguel relata chuva forte, agora a abrandar. Encontra-se sem electricidade há já meia hora, sem saber a razão aparente do problema.

Vento fraco e céu muito nublado por aqui.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Nov 2009 às 21:50)

Lightning disse:


> Acumulado total: 5,2 mm.
> 
> O Miguel relata chuva forte, agora a abrandar. Encontra-se sem electricidade há já meia hora, sem saber a razão aparente do problema.
> 
> Vento fraco e céu muito nublado por aqui.



Na Mitrena tudo bem, apenas a chuva está mais forte agora.

Na Piedade, antes de mais uma nota: "Por motivos de ordem técnica, o pluviómetro não se encontra em funcionamento. As nossas desculpas, prometemos ser breves"

Quanto aos restantes dados:

Temperatura:	19.3 °C
Ponto orvalho:	17.7 °C
Humidade:	91%
Velocidade do vento:	0.0km/h 
Rajada de vento:	10.8km/h 
Vento:	OESTE	
Pressão:	1020.9hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Nov 2009 às 21:58)

Lightning disse:


> Acumulado total: 5,3 mm.
> 
> O Miguel relata chuva forte, agora a abrandar. Encontra-se sem electricidade há já meia hora, sem saber a razão aparente do problema.
> 
> Vento fraco e céu muito nublado por aqui.



Concordância praticamente absoluta nos valores: o meu acumulado foi de 5.2mm.
Agora já parou, o céu está a descongestionar, a temperatura está nos 19.7ºC e a HR nos 93%.

Extremos do dia: 

19.5ºC (certamente será batida até à meia-noite)
24.2ºC.


----------



## cactus (1 Nov 2009 às 21:58)

depois de cair chuva moderada , agora vai pingando..


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2009 às 22:08)

Bem não tive luz até agora mas já está tudo normal, a chuva aqui foi forte durante uns 15 minutos e rendeu 4,2mm muito bom


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 22:23)

Acumulados até agora 5,7mm.
A máxima foi de 20,9ºC. Actualmente 15,2ºC, que é a mínima, mas não chove.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 22:35)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Resumo final da precipitação em 2,8 mm.



Ficou em 3,0 mm.

Agora vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2009 às 22:38)

Por aqui fiquei-me pelos 6.0 mm.

Neste momento a temperatura continua a sua descida, já vou com 17.9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Nov 2009 às 22:46)

Por aqui só alguns chuviscos, mas vá lá deram para molhar a estrada


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2009 às 23:30)

Boa noite!

Eis-me de regresso à base.

Depois de um início de noite chuvoso, tendo acumulado *7,4mm*, a temperatura começou a descer de forma bastante razoável.

Levo neste momento *16,5ºC*, mínima do dia.

Vento moderado de N (360º) e pressão nos 1022 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2009 às 23:53)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 16.6ºC

Máx - 21.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 47 km/h

Humidade mínima de 83% e máxima 96%

Precipitação - 6.0 mm

Céu muito nublado culminando em chuva a partir do final da tarde, vento fraco sendo temporariamente forte.


----------



## Gato Preto (1 Nov 2009 às 23:55)

Boa noite,

Após o regresso de uma fabulosa semana de férias de verão, em que até deu para aproveitar piscina exterior  em hotel para os lados de Beja, eis que hoje (1/11) deparei com uma situação interessante:
Às 10h da manhã aproximadamente, verifiquei na minha estação rudimentar (e estou a ser simpático) que a mínima tinha sido 20,1 ºC. Fiquei pasmado! Uma mínima tropical no 1º dia de Novembro era algo não imaginaria.
No entanto, há pouco (23:45), quando fui verificar a máxima, que foi 23,7 ºC, afinal lá se foi a mínima tropical, estavam 18,6 ºC, anulando a mínima tropical mais tardia que eu me lembro aqui em Santa Marta (Corroios).


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

Após a chuva e algum vento está bastante calmo agora, vento fraco, céu encoberto e 16ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Nov 2009 às 00:35)

Boa noite 

O céu continua muito nublado mas agora sem grande consistência. Após os regulares chuviscos e até da precipitação moderada que caiu, observam-se algumas abertas.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de NW.


*Extremos de 01-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 24.0ºC / 87% hr

*mínimos:* 16.8ºC / 65% hr


*Valores actuais:* *16.7ºC* / *83% hr*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2009 às 00:40)

Finalmente uma noite mais... _Outonal_ !

Vento moderado, a soprar de Norte a 31,7 km/h e temperatura nos 16,4ºC.

Humidade a 83%.


----------



## squidward (2 Nov 2009 às 00:55)

por aqui dia de ceu muito nublado, com chuva fraca a partir da tarde e depois por volta das 19/20h choveu com alguma intensidade. Agora tudo calmo

16.2ºC


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2009 às 02:50)

Boa noite, finalmente um ar mais fresquinho que já dá ao menos para arejar as casas, 16,5ºC Vento fraco de Noroeste e pressão em 1022hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Nov 2009 às 08:49)

Bom Dia.

A Chuvinha que caiu ontém deu para acumular uns 0.4mm, emfim melhor que nada.
Hoje a Minima foi de 13.8ºC, por agora estão 17.0ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia!

Eis uma manhã _decente_ !

A temperatura mínima foi de *14,1ºC* e neste momento levo 16,4ºC.

O Sol brilha, por entre as numerosas núvens, de _várias alturas_ .

Vento a soprar fraco a moderado, do quadrante Norte, e pressão nos 1023 hPa.

Humidade a 65%.


----------



## vitamos (2 Nov 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com céu muito nublado e vento fraco. Sem precipitação, sendo que no fim do dia de ontem ela marcou presença de forma bem significativa na zona litoral centro do país.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Nov 2009 às 12:22)

Ontem ainda registei 5,6 mm de precipitação, uma agradável surpresa.

Mínima de hoje 13,2ºC.

Já agora uma curiosidade, em Novembro de 2007 e 2008 só tive duas mínimas superiores a 10ºC. Uma para cada ano e ambas de 10,2ºC

Este ano para já com estas duas mínimas... 16,7ºC e 13,2ºC....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2009 às 12:29)

Por cá, mínima de 15,3 ºC e céu geralmente nublado por cirroestratos e vento moderado de NNO.

Agora alguns cumulus e boas abertas, vento moderado e 20,1 ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Nov 2009 às 14:04)

Boa tarde!
Finalmente parece que as temperaturas querem voltar à normalidade sazonal.
Ainda assim, andam um pouco altas.
De qualquer forma, a mínima hoje foi de 15.9ºC, menos 3.6ºC que ontem.
Sigo agora com 19.1ºC, 47%HR, céu pouco nublado, e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2009 às 14:45)

Boa tarde! 

Temperatura actual de 17,3ºC, tendo a máxima sido até ao momento de apenas *18,4ºC*.

Humidade nos 50% e vento moderado de NNE (22º), a 33,8 km/h.

Pressão a 1022 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Nov 2009 às 16:07)

Hoje a máxima ficou abaixo dos 20ºC, com 19.6ºC.
A HR também teve uma descida considerável relativamente aos ultimos dias, mercê das características da massa de ar que está sobre nós.
De momento, 18.5ºC, 48%HR.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Nov 2009 às 16:09)

Olá

Hoje pela Amaora a mínima foi de *14.4ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (2 Nov 2009 às 16:47)

Extremos de hoje:

*20.6 °C (12:39)*
*13.2 °C (05:31)*

A mínima ainda pode "cair" antes das 24H.

Rajada máxima de 45 km/h


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2009 às 17:28)

Boas

Máxima aqui de *19,3ºC* e vento foi moderado com rajadas a mais alta de 46,3km/h N

Agora céu limpo com o vento a soprar moderado ainda e 16,9ºC


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2009 às 17:48)

Boa tarde, a tarde despede-se com 17,5ºC Vento fraco de NE e pressão em 1022hpa.


----------



## stormy (2 Nov 2009 às 17:56)

HotSpot disse:


> Ontem ainda registei 5,6 mm de precipitação, uma agradável surpresa.
> 
> Mínima de hoje 13,2ºC.
> 
> ...



bom crepusculo a todos
so para ter uma ideia....a tua media das minimas em janeiro ronda 5-6º nao?
aqui na encarnaçao sigo com 16.3º, vento moderado com rajadas de noroeste e ceu pouco nublado por cumulus dispersos.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Nov 2009 às 18:25)

Boa noite! 

Dia de céu pouco nublado por Cirrostratus fibratus e sob estes Stratus fractus.
Esteve notoriamente mais fresco com uma máxima que não ultrapassou os *19.7ºC* graças à nortada moderada e por vezes forte.

Neste momento o céu está praticamente limpo e nota-se pela deslocação do vento de N/NW que a noite promete ser bem mais fresquinha.

Valores actuais: *15.6ºC* / *64% hr*.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Nov 2009 às 19:02)

stormy disse:


> so para ter uma ideia....a tua media das minimas em janeiro ronda 5-6º nao?



O mês mais frio para já foi Dezembro de 2007 com 4,56ºC mas rondam os valores que referiste.

Podes consultar todos os dados em http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/historico-mensalanual


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2009 às 19:09)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.

Valor actual de 16,2 ºC bem mais adequado ao mês do que os valores de dias anteriores.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2009 às 19:16)

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *18,4ºC*.

Neste momenti sigo já com *14,2ºC*, prestes a bater a mínima do dia!

Humidade nos 70% e pressão a 1023 hPa. O vento sopra fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Nov 2009 às 19:17)

Neste momento sigo com 14ºC, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Nov 2009 às 19:20)

Por aqui também vai arrefecendo, mas lentamente. De qualquer forma, já só estou a 1ºC da mínima do dia...
Sigo assim com 16.5ºC, 64%HR, vento fraco a moderado de NW.
Céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## F_R (2 Nov 2009 às 19:55)

Boas

Mais um dia de sol apenas tapado de vez em quando por umas nuvens altas

Estão 13.8ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:12.5ºC (ainda deve ser batida até a meia noite)
Máxima:19.5ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Nov 2009 às 19:58)

Os Fractus voltaram ainda que muito dispersos e arrastados pelo vento de N/NW com intensidade moderada.

Neste momento sigo com *14.5ºC* / *71% hr*.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2009 às 20:56)

Céu pouco nublado e temperatura nos *13,9ºC*!

Humidade nos 76% e vento moderado de NNE (22º).

Pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (2 Nov 2009 às 21:03)

Boa noite.

Uma noite já com temperatura já outonal, acusando no momento 11,9º.

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco/nulo sem direcção definida, 1022,8 hPa e 81% Hr.


----------



## Teles (2 Nov 2009 às 21:26)

Boas, por aqui um dia até bem nublado ,  uma temperatura maxima  de 22 graus , bem mais frio que o dia de ontem , por agora céu pouco nublado e temperatura actual de 11.9


----------



## ct5iul (2 Nov 2009 às 21:28)

Boa Noite um bom mes de Novembro para todos 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:18.9ºC 13:13
TEMP MIN:12.5ºC 06:52 
RAJADA MAX:33.1km/h 13:01

Temp actual 13.9ºC 21:25
Pressão: 1023.3Hpa 21:25
Intensidade do Vento: 10.2 km/h 21:25
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:NE
Temperatura do vento: 12.3ºC 21:25
Humidade Relativa:78% 21:25
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 21:25
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 21:25
Altitude: 110Metros

Ontem rendeu 6.5mm

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2009 às 21:36)

Céu pouco nublado e vento mais calmo, agora 15,3 ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Nov 2009 às 22:16)

Boa Noite

A Temperatura Máxima de hoje foi de 20.8ºC, finalmente mais fresco.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Nov 2009 às 22:28)

A temperatura vai descendo lentamente, estando ainda assim com a mínima do dia: 15.8ºC.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 72%HR e 1022hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.8ºC (não é definitiva)
19.6ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Nov 2009 às 22:31)

Olá

Hoje a máxima não foi além dos *17.8ºC*
A mínima já foi batida e encontra-se agora nos 14.1ºC

Sigo com 14.2ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2009 às 22:35)

Noite calma até o vento abrandou e a temperatura é de 14,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2009 às 22:43)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *13,7ºC* (actual)
Temperatura Máxima: *18,4ºC*

Vento Máximo: *48,5 km/h* de NNO (338º).

---

Finalmente um dia _decente_ !

Neste momento, os 13,7ºC e humidade nos 78%.

Vento fraco de N (360º) e pressão nos 1022 hPa.


----------



## Diogo Miguel (2 Nov 2009 às 22:55)

Olá, boa noite a todos. Estao 16.2º C, com vento muito fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Nov 2009 às 23:20)

Mais uma vez, boa noite! 

Está de facto mais frio apesar de se notar um abrandamento na intensidade do vento que se desloca de N/NW.
O céu continua pouco nublado apenas por uma fina camada de Cirrostratus undulatus.

*Extremos de hoje:*
*
Máximos:* 19.7ºC / 84% hr

*mínimos:* 13.1ºC / 39% hr

Valores actuais: *14.0ºC* / *76% hr*


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2009 às 23:38)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 14.4ºC

Máx - 17.8ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 61 km/h

Humidade mínima de 58% e máxima 89%

Céu pouco nublado, vento forte.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2009 às 00:01)

Dia 2:

Mínima: 14,2ºc

Máxima:19,3ºC

Agora sigo com vento fraco e 14,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2009 às 00:25)

Extremos do dia 2 de Novembro:
Tmin: 13,8ºC
Tmáx: 18,0ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm

Por agora, vento fraco a moderado de NE e 13,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2009 às 06:38)

Bom dia!

A neblusidade que, durante a noite, cobriu os céus, não permitiu uma maior descida da temperatura.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *12,6ºC*.

Neste momento sigo já com 14,9ºC, humidade nos 79% e vento fraco de N (360º).

Pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Nov 2009 às 07:27)

bom dia!  

(work)
Não fosse a nebulosidade que surgiu pela madrugada e que persiste, acredito que a temperatura mínima seria uma estreia para a época fria, mas ficou-se pelos *12.5ºC* (em casa).

Neste momento estão aqui cerca de uns *16ºC*.


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2009 às 07:27)

Bom dia

Estão 12.4ºC

A mínima foi de 11.3ºC


----------



## vitamos (3 Nov 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com céu muito nublado e vento nulo. Sigo com 13ºC e ontem a máxima registada foi de apenas 17,8ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (3 Nov 2009 às 09:46)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 16.6ºC 09:40
Pressão: 1021.5Hpa 09:40
Intensidade do Vento: 9.3 km/h 09:40
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 15.1ºC 09:40
Humidade Relativa:77% 09:40
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 09:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco 09:40
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento céu nublado esta fresquinho a temp minima ate agora foi de 12.5ºc registada as 04:44

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## HotSpot (3 Nov 2009 às 10:15)

Mínima de *11,4ºC*

Agora chuvisca com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2009 às 10:19)

Bom dia.

Manhã agradável de céu pouco nublado por nuvens estratiformes e vento fraco, agora 18,1 ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Nov 2009 às 10:27)

ct5iul disse:


> Bom Dia
> LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
> 
> Temp actual 16.6ºC 09:40
> ...



Nunca consigo ver a imagem da tua webcam...


----------



## vitamos (3 Nov 2009 às 10:27)

Vai chuviscando neste momento com céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## ct5iul (3 Nov 2009 às 10:46)

Pedro disse:


> Nunca consigo ver a imagem da tua webcam...



ok ve la agora se consegues ver as cameras so estao ligadas quando eu tenho o pc ligado  pois o meu router nao tem entrada directa usb tinha que deixar sempre o pc ligado sigo com 18.5ºc http://ct2iul.ww.com/


----------



## Sunnyrainy (3 Nov 2009 às 11:11)

Alguns chuviscos de manha, mas agora apenas céu com algumas nuvens e sol de Outono a espreitar...

Temperatura ACTUAL :17,1ºC

De noite o termometro chegou a marcar 14,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2009 às 12:09)

Aqui também chuviscou ao inicio da manhã.
Entretanto o céu que apresentou algumas abertas durante o meio da manhã, voltou a encobrir.

Neste momento 18,6ºC e 66% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco de norte.

A mínima foi de 13,5ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Nov 2009 às 12:46)

_(work)_

Por aqui o sol já apareceu por alguns períodos, já cuviscou, o que ainda está na iminência de voltar a acontecer..., sê bem vinda! 

No momento a temperatura ronda os *18ºC*.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2009 às 13:09)

Boas

Aqui céu muito nublado sem deixar nenhuma gota, a mínima foi de 13,9ºC...

A temperatura actual é de 19,8ºC com uma máxima até ao momento de 20,0ºC, o vento sopra fraco e a pressão é de 1019hpa


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2009 às 14:36)

Em Santarém céu bastante nublado mas ainda não choveu, pode ser que  ainda apareça


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2009 às 15:46)

Sigo com 19,6º e eis que começou a chover, espero no minimo 0,2...


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Nov 2009 às 15:53)

Boa tarde!
Dia de céu muito nublado, e de manhã ainda me relataram aqui uns leves chuviscos.
A mínima foi de 14.6ºC, a máxima até ao momento de 20.5ºC.
Presentemente, sigo com 19.4ºC, 64%HR, vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2009 às 15:54)

Eheh, a brincar a brincar ja vou com 0,4mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2009 às 16:14)

Caíram alguns chuviscos e estão 18,4 ºC.

Vento fraco de NNO e pressão nos 1018,6 hPa.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2009 às 17:11)

Boas

Mínima por aqui de *13,9ºC*

A máxima foi de *20,2ºC*

A rajada máxima até agora foi de 31,5km/h de NW

Actualmente continua o céu encoberto o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 18,2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Nov 2009 às 17:55)

Boa tarde! 

Após uma tarde que aparentemente prometia alguns chuviscos, estes apenas se concentraram até ao seu início. Neste momento o céu apresenta-se menos nublado e pelo que observo sobretudo mais a SE surgem Altostratus duplicatus e também alguns Altocumulus.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de W/NW.

Até ao momento sigo com *16.8ºC* e *72% hr*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Nov 2009 às 18:00)

Boa Noite

Por aqui o céu hoje esteve sempre nublado com algumas abertas, mas chuva é que nada de nada.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.8ºC

T.Minima: 11.7ºC


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2009 às 19:15)

Já em Abrantes

Céu limpo e 15.2ºC

A máxima foi de 19.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Nov 2009 às 19:27)

A temperatura está mais teimosa em descer hoje, devido à nebulosidade.
Sigo com 17.6ºC, 72%HR, 1017hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2009 às 19:30)

Aqui a nebulosidade não desarma e a temperatura desce devagar e marca agora 16,7ºC com vento fraco


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2009 às 19:43)

E de um momento para o outro o céu limpou  

16,3ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2009 às 19:52)

Boa noite.

Por cá, temperatura máxima de *19,3ºC* pelas 13:17. 

Actualmente sigo com 15,4ºC, e céu muito nublado, como esteve todo o dia.

A humidade variu bastante durante a tarde, tendo tomado valores desde os 59% até aos 76%. Neste momento encontra-se nos 81%.

Vento nulo e pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2009 às 20:01)

Noite fresca por aqui.

15.8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Nov 2009 às 20:23)

A nebulosidade regressou após uma grande abertura no céu ao final da tarde.
O vento permanece fraco vindo de W/NW. 

Neste momento registo *15.8ºC* e *79% hr*.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2009 às 20:43)

Céu agora encoberto, e temperatura a subir. 15,8ºC actualmente.

Humidade nos 75% e vento a manter-se nulo.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Nov 2009 às 20:46)

Boa noite

Extremos do dia
Temperatura mínima: *13.6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *19.5ºC*

Por agora sigo com 16.1ºC e sem vento.


----------



## stormy (3 Nov 2009 às 21:05)

boas noites
sigocom 17.5º, vento fraco de NW e ceu muito nublado por estratocumulus.
hoje o dia foi bem mais agradavel...ameno


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Nov 2009 às 21:36)

A temperatura, algo supreendentemente, começou... a subir...
Sigo agora com 17.6ºC, 72%HR, 1017hpa.
Vento fraco ou nulo, céu muito nublado.

Extremos do dia:

14.6ºC
20.5ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Nov 2009 às 22:02)

Extremos de dia 1:
13,3ºC/20,5ºC. 5,7mm acumulados.
Extremos de ontem:
9,8ºC/18,1ºC. 0,5mm acumulados.
Extremos de hoje:
11,7ºC/19,6ºC. 0,2mm acumulados.
Actualmente 14,6ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 77%.


----------



## Lousano (3 Nov 2009 às 22:25)

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento fraco de Norte, 14,8º de temp. e 81% de Hr.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2009 às 23:11)

Voltou as nuvens em força e a temperatura subiu e estabilizou é agora de 17,1ºC o vento é nulo


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Nov 2009 às 23:29)

Olá  

As nuvens tomaram conta do céu apesar de não serem muito densas.
Não chove, o vento apresenta-se fraco vindo de Oeste e está de facto menos frio.

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Máximos:* 20.3ºC / 83% hr

*mínimos:* 12,5ºC / 51% hr

Valores actuais: *16.7ºC* / *75% hr*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2009 às 23:39)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

Neste momento sigo com 16,4ºC e céu encoberto. A temperatura encontra-se semi-estagnada.

Humidade a 73% e vento fraco de NO (315º). Pressão nos 1017 hPa. Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2009 às 23:44)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 13.8ºC

Máx - 18.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 43 km/h

Humidade mínima de 70% e máxima 90%

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2009 às 23:46)

Boa noite, mais uma noite que se avizinha fresquinha por aqui, neste momento com 17,2ºC Vento fraco de Noroeste e pressão em 1017hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Nov 2009 às 08:03)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.

Agora 18,2 ºC e 0,4 mm acumulados.


----------



## Renato (4 Nov 2009 às 08:21)

Bom dia.
Em Sesimbra, Vila, às 8:20, chuva moderada com tendência a acalmia.


----------



## vitamos (4 Nov 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia!

Alguma chuva durante a noite e vento moderado pela manhã. Agora tudo mais calmo com céu mediamente nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Nov 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia 

_(work)_
Aproveitando uma breve pausa...  

Com uma mínima até agora de 16.2ºC (casa), o céu apresenta-se muito nublado com algumas abertas. Chuviscou ao início da manhã mas desde aí não voltou a suceder.
O vento com intensidade fraca a moderada desloca-se de W/NW.

De momento o mercúrio aponta para os *19ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2009 às 10:46)

Céu pouco nublado, vento a 36,0 km/h, e 17,5ºC!

Está um dia _daqueles-como-eu-gosto_ !

Humidade nos 60% e pressão a 1017 hPa.

Durante a noite os aguaceiros renderam *3,3mm*.


----------



## F_R (4 Nov 2009 às 10:51)

Boas

Depois de um ínicio de manhã bastante chuvoso com uma temperatura minima de 14.4ºC em Abrantes.
Neste momento em Santarém brilha o sol mas com algumas nuvens no céu


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2009 às 11:08)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui muitas nuvens, vento fraco a moderado de norte e 17,2ºC.
A humidade está nos 65%.

Ao inicio da manhã choveu, num acumulado de 1,7mm.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2009 às 12:52)

A temperatura ainda não passou dos *18,6ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 17,9ºC, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Humidade nos 60% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2009 às 12:56)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,7ºC mas vai ser batida ainda antes das 00h...

Ao inicio da manha choveu mas foi pouco nem deu para registar nada no pluviometro 

Agora o sol já brilha num céu pouco nublado e a temperatura desceu em relação ao que estava de manha é agora de 18,4ºC o vento sopra fraco sendo a rajada máxima até ao momento de 39,8km/h de WNW


----------



## HotSpot (4 Nov 2009 às 13:34)

Mínima de 15,4ºC

A precipitação da manhã rendeu 0,8 mm

Vento moderado com rajada máxima de 40,2 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Nov 2009 às 14:16)

Por aqui a chuva que caiu só acumulou 0,2mm.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Nov 2009 às 15:34)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de *16.0ºC*
Durante a noite houve precipitação, pois hoje de manhã havia poças na rua

Por agora sigo com 16.8ºC e céu parcialmente encoberto.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Nov 2009 às 15:47)

Boa tarde!
A precipitação que caiu de manhã ainda rendeu 1mm, nada mau.
De momento, céu nublado, mas com boas abertas, temperatura nos 19ºC, 52%HR, 1015hpa, vento fracoa monderado de NE.
Mínima de 17.5ºC, máxima de 20.5ºC até ao momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Nov 2009 às 15:48)

Sigo com 19,5º...
Olhem aqui esta fim de noite/ Inicio da manha choveu tanto....
Que sorte....Devo ter apanhado com um aguaceiro forte que me deixou 4,2mm
Agora nuvens escuras e sol...



Ah...Já me ia esqueçendo, ontem pela tarde caio um pequeno aguaceiro que deixou 0,6mmm


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2009 às 16:52)

Boa tarde, por aqui Céu parcialmente nublado, 17,7ºC Vento moderado de Noroeste e pressão em 1017hpa.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Nov 2009 às 17:01)

Máxima de hoje:

*21.1 °C (13:09)*

A mínima que é de 15,4ºC deve ser batida antes do fim do dia.

O vento continua moderado.


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2009 às 17:45)

Por Setúbal a máxima foi de *19,4ºC* ainda cedo  (9:53)

Agora sigo com nova mínima do dia 16,1ºC e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Nov 2009 às 18:01)

Sigo com 17,1º e parece que vem aí nevoeiro denso, denso, denso, mesmo denso...
Reparem:


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Nov 2009 às 18:21)

Bom final de tarde... 

A forte nebulosidade da manhã e alguns chuviscos deram lugar a um céu pouco nublado, sem chuva e com temperaturas apropriadas para a época notando-se de facto uma tarde mais fresca com uma Máxima que não ultrapassou os *19.7ºC*
Neste momento o vento apresenta-se fraco vindo de W/NW o que já provoca uma sensação de frio.

Neste momento sigo com *15.4ºC* e *55% hr*.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Nov 2009 às 18:22)

A mínima vai sendo batida a todo o momento, sigo com 16.7ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Nov 2009 às 18:31)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 16.7ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens, a Máxima de hoje foi de 20.9ºC.


----------



## F_R (4 Nov 2009 às 19:10)

Boas

Neste momento estão 14.0ºC que é a mínima 

A máxima foi de 19.8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Nov 2009 às 19:36)

A fraca nebulosidade que neste momento se observa por aqui, ao que parecem ser Altocumulus stratiformis pouco densos, se não surgir uma situação idêntica à madrugada de ontem, com uma subida nas mínimas (aparentemente pouco provável), será possivelmente uma ante-estreia para as noites frias!

Não desceu muito, mas já só estão *14.8ºC* e ainda *55% hr*.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2009 às 19:40)

A temperatura máxima foi de *18,8ºC*.

Neste momento, com vento a soprar predominantemente do quadrante Norte, a temperatura encontra-se nos *14,6ºC*. As mínimas vão sendo batidas consecutivamente.

Humidade nos 56%, pressão a 1017 hPa e vento a 7,9 km/h.

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## stormy (4 Nov 2009 às 20:18)

boas noites
sigo com 16.1º, vento fraco a nulo variavel e ceu muito nublado por altocumulus pouco densos.
o dia começou ameno e com periodos de chuva tendo a nebulosidade cumuliforme e estratiforme de baixa/media altitude diminuido ao longo do dia e sendo substituida por nuvens altas.
é de referir que na noite de 2f para 3f ( ontem) registei uma minima de 14.5º o que é o valor de temperatura mais baixo desde maio


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Nov 2009 às 21:23)

Olá

A mínima está a ser constantemente a ser batida e já vai em *14.4ºC* que é a temperatura actual está bastante fresco lá fora


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2009 às 21:35)

Temperatura a descer, após uma subida, devido à passagem de neblusidade.

Actuais 14,3ºC, e humidade a 75%.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Nov 2009 às 21:54)

boa noite! 

Ainda há pouco se verificava uma ligeira subida que chegou aos *15.2ºC* voltando a derrapar até aos actuais *14.2ºC* e um franco aumento da hr agora nos *74%*.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Nov 2009 às 22:22)

Por agora, vou seguindo com pouca nebulosidade, com a temperatura nos 15.9ºC e HR de 66%.
Vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

15.9ºC (em actualização)
20.5ºC
Precipitação: 1mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Nov 2009 às 22:54)

Acumulados 0,6 mm durante o dia de hoje, embora a precipitação se tenha centrado basicamente na madrugada e manhã, de forma fraca.

Agora 15,4 ºC e 73 %, céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2009 às 23:04)

Temperatura actual de 14,5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Nov 2009 às 23:17)

De momento o céu está muito nublado o que até ao momento não se reflectiu numa subida significativa da temperatura mínima, mas que aparentemente tudo indica que poderão cair talvez uns chuviscos.

Penso que com margem suficiente para colocar já os:
*Extremos de hoje:*
*
Máximos:* 19.7ºC / 89% hr

*mínimos:* 13.8ºC / 41% hr

Valores actuais: *14.9ºC* / *72% hr*.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2009 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 14.4ºC

Máx - 18.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 48 km/h

Humidade mínima de 59% e máxima 95%

Precipitação - 2 mm

Aguaceiros pela manhã, Céu pouco nublado o resto do dia e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2009 às 00:10)

O céu já está todo nublado e a temperatura subiu é agora de 15,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2009 às 00:22)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado e 15,2ºC, com humidade nos 60%.


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2009 às 01:07)

Por Odivelas os extremos do dia 4 de Novembro foram os seguintes:

Tmin: 13,6ºC
Tmáx: 19,1ºC
Precipitação: 1,7mm


Por agora, muitas nuvens, vento em geral fraco e 14,4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Nov 2009 às 07:07)

bom dia! 

_(work)_

Com uma mínima a não descer para além dos 14.4ºC por ter surgido alguma nebulosidade, o dia amanheceu com poucas nuvens e já a exigir um agasalho extra. O vento em delocação de NW apresenta-se fraco.

De momento a temperatura ronda os *14ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2009 às 07:18)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu, alternando entre pouco e muito nublado.

A temperatura mínima não desceu abaixo dos *13,4ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 14,9ºC, céu muito nublado por Estratocumulus e humidade nos 56%.

Vento fraco de Norte e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2009 às 07:47)

Boas , por a noite foi de algum chuvisco , neste momento céu pouco nublado vento na casa dos 25km/h e uma temperatura actual de 14.6


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Nov 2009 às 07:55)

Neste momento céu pouco nublado e 14,7 ºC
Vento fraquiiiiiiiiiiiiinho...fraquiiiiiiiiiiiinho


----------



## vitamos (5 Nov 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e vento nulo. Há pouco 13ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Nov 2009 às 09:30)

Boas...
Neste momento sigo com 17,6º e 60% de Humidade.
Ao horizonte, Para Oeste vejo um belo céu negro...
Para hoje espero céu encoberto durante a tarde e chuva de madrugada...


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Nov 2009 às 09:51)

Olá

Hoje pela Amadora a mínima foi de 13.3ºC

Por agora sigo com 16.1ºC e céu muito nublado.
Pressão nos 1020.4 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2009 às 11:35)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 14,4 ºC ainda antes das 6h.

Podia ter arrefecido ainda mais se a nebulosidade tivesse aparecido mais tarde.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Nov 2009 às 11:37)

E eis que começa a chover e o vento forte


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Nov 2009 às 12:19)

A chuva foi de modo fraca que so me deixou 0,2mm.
Agora céu encoberto.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2009 às 13:08)

Boas

Mínima de 13,8ºC...

Durante a manha ainda chuviscou mas tão pouco que nem o chão deu para molhar, agora sol e nuvens e temperatura de 18,3ºC com vento moderado a rajada máxima até ao momento é de 45,5km/h E


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2009 às 13:28)

Céu encoberto e vento moderado de ONO.

Actualmente 18,3 ºC e 57 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lousano (5 Nov 2009 às 13:34)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu encoberto, vento cerca 15 km/h de SE, 68% Hr e 14,9º de temp.


----------



## F_R (5 Nov 2009 às 14:24)

Boas

Dia de céu muito nublado em Santarém, onde, de vez em quando, vai caindo uns pingos mas nada de especial


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2009 às 14:25)

Céu muito nublado por cumulus, mas bastante negro a NE, com nuvens de bastante volume e espessura, bem diferentes das que se observam a Sul.

Vento mais fraco de NO e 18,8 ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Nov 2009 às 16:47)

Extremos de hoje:

*19.8 °C (13:36)*
*13.1 °C (06:13)*

O vento tem soprado moderado e estão a chegar alguns aguaceiros à zona de Lisboa.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2009 às 17:18)

Boas

A máxima por aqui foi de *18,4ºC*

Não chuviscou mais até agora, a temperatura agora é de 16,8ºC e o vento sopra fraco de N


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2009 às 17:59)

Temperatura máxima de apenas *17,4ºC*!

Por agora, eis que a noite toma poder! Temperatura nos 14,7ºC, com céu encoberto e humidade nos 69%.

Durante a tarde caíram umas gotas.

Vento a 5,0 km/h e pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Nov 2009 às 18:04)

Boa Noite

Por aqui á pouco chuviscou mas não acumulou nada, agora estão 15.8ºC e o céu está nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.3ºC

T.Minima: 12.5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Nov 2009 às 18:16)

Boa tarde!
Dia bem fresco hoje, com a sensação térmica a ser bastante desconfortável à conta do vento moderado que se fez sentir...
Hoje, para os lados do Tagus Park, onde estive, passei um bom briol, nos intervalos para o cigarrinho...
Por aqui, mínima de 14.9ºC, e máxima de 18.9ºC.
Uma amplitude térmica baixinha, portanto.
Por ora, o céu vai estando ameaçador, está um vento fresco, 16.3ºC, 61%HR, 1020hpa.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Nov 2009 às 18:22)

Olá

Hoje a máxima não foi além de *18.1ºC*

Por agora sigo com 15.0ºC fresquinho até, a sensação térmica do vento é muito desagradável.
Pressão nos 1021.0 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2009 às 18:33)

Chuva _fraquinha_. Ainda assim, o chão já se encontra húmido.

Temperatura nos 15,1ºC, estável, humidade nos 71% e vento fraco de NO (315º).

Pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Nov 2009 às 18:43)

Boa noite! 

Ao longo do dia o céu intercalou entre o muito e o pouco nublado. 
O vento geralmente fraco embora por vezes moderado deslocava-se de W/NW o que contribuiu para que a máxima não ultrapassasse os *18.3ºC*.

A pouca nebulosidade persiste se bem que tende a aumentar agora e continuação de vento fraco de NW. Ainda há pouco houve alguma precipitação, mas muito fraca e breve.

Valores actuais: *15.1ºC* / *69% hr*.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Nov 2009 às 19:46)

Extremos de ontem:
19,1ºC/13,3ºC.
Extremos de hoje:
16,1ºC/13,4ºC.
3mm acumulados hoje. Actualmente 14,1ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Nov 2009 às 20:24)

Boas, dia com alguns aguaceiros e vento moderado a forte. O melhor foi mesmo o mar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2009 às 21:05)

Mais um dia agradável de vento moderado.

Máxima de 18,9 ºC e actual de 15,2 ºC.

O vento agora sopra fraco de ONO.


----------



## Lousano (5 Nov 2009 às 21:08)

Neste momento céu muito nublado 11,9º, vento 5 km/h de SE e 86% Hr.

Max: 15,2º
Min: 11,5º


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2009 às 21:17)

Céu ainda muito nublado, e temperatura nos 14,9ºC. Nada de novo.

Humidade nos 72%, vento fraco de ONO (292º), pressão nos 1021 hPa e ponto de orvalho de 9,8ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Nov 2009 às 21:32)

Olá

Sigo com 14.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2009 às 21:44)

Chuvisca e estão 15,2 ºC.

A pressão apresenta-se estável nos 1022,2 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Nov 2009 às 22:08)

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por aqui e a temperatura está a descer muito lentamente.
Sigo assim com 15.9ºC, 68%HR, 1021hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

14.9ºC
18.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2009 às 23:01)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 13.7ºC

Máx - 16.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 56 km/h

Humidade mínima de 54% e máxima 84%

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, chuviscos muito fracos ao longo do dia.


----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2009 às 23:47)

Boas , temperatura actual de 12.8 , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 3,5mm


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

Boas

Aqui temperatura actual de 14,6ºc e céu muito nublado o vento é nulo, hoje não acumulei nada a ver se amanha consigo acumular 1 ou 2mm que é possivel


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2009 às 00:29)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Neste momento sigo com 14,7ºC e céu muito nublado.

A temperatura está estagnada há pelo menos 6 horas!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2009 às 01:52)

Vento fraco de Oeste e 14,8 ºC.

Pressão em ligeira descida, actualmente nos 1021,3 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2009 às 01:52)

Extremos de ontem:

14,4 ºC / 18,9 ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Nov 2009 às 07:19)

Bom dia…   e bom fim-de-semana! 

_(work)_

Uma noite chuvosa e também até há momentos, ainda que de intensidade muito fraca mas molhou!
As mínimas até agora corresponderam de forma habitual em relação aos valores que não desceram muito. 
A nebulosidade persiste e um vento de intensidade fraca desloca-se de Oeste.

_*Extremos de 05-Nov:*_

*Máximos:* 18.3ºC / 80% hr

*Mínimos:* 13.2ºC / 42% hr

A temperatura neste momento anda pelos *14ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (6 Nov 2009 às 08:54)

Bom dia!

Manhã de chuva fraca persistente e vento fraco. A temperatura neste momento junto ao rio encontra-se nos 12ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 14,7 ºC numa noite de céu nublado e chuva fraca.

Acumulados 0,2 mm durante a madrugada.


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia!

Por céu encoberto e chuvisco.
Vou com 0,9mm acumulados.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Nov 2009 às 11:05)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 17.6ºC 11:00
Pressão: 1021.1Hpa 09:40
Intensidade do Vento: 3.2 km/h 09:40
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:W
Temperatura do vento: 17.6ºC 09:40
Humidade Relativa:87% 09:40
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.5 mm 09:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco 09:40
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento céu muito nublado esta a chuviscar a  temp minima registada foi de 12.8ºc registada as 02:45

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2009 às 11:10)

Bom dia!

Manhã de chuva, alternando entre fraca a moderada. O nevoeiro também marcou presença.

Tenho *2,1mm* acumulados desde as 00h.

A temperatura mínima foi de *14,1ºC* e neste momento sigo com 17,8ºC.

Vento moderado de ONO (292º) e pressão nos 1021 hPa.

Céu encoberto e nevoeiro na Serra.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (6 Nov 2009 às 11:43)

bela manha de chuva por aqui ás vezes moderada sigo com 17,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2009 às 12:56)

Actuais 19,0ºC. Há pouco choveu, mas nada acumulei.

Humidade nos 82% e pressão a 1020 hPa. Vento moderado de O (270º).


----------



## F_R (6 Nov 2009 às 13:03)

Boas

Manhã com alguns periodos de chuva, mas neste momento o sol brilha

Em Abrantes a minima foi de 11.3ºC


----------



## Teles (6 Nov 2009 às 13:38)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado 17.6Cº  e até ao momento desde as 00:00h 9mm de precipitação  acumulada


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2009 às 13:59)

Tempo de treta continua. sol, nuvens e um aguaceiro que nada deixou em mm  

Temperatura de *20,3ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Nov 2009 às 14:06)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui choveu toda a manhã acumulando 2mm.


----------



## stormy (6 Nov 2009 às 15:32)

boas tardes
sigo com 19.2º, vento fraco de NNW e ceu muito nublado por cumulus alguns deles bem granditos...
vao tambem caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Nov 2009 às 15:55)

Boa tarde!
Dia de aguaceiros muito fracos e algum chuvisco, que nada acumularam.
De momento, 19.9ºC, 77%HR, 1020hpa, vento fraco e céu muito nublado, embora com algumas abertas.
Mínima de 14.9ºC, máxima de 20.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2009 às 17:23)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,9ºC e a máxima foi de *20,7ºC*

A rajada máxima foi de *38,5km/h NW*

A chuva de hoje ficou por um aguaceiro de 5 minutos que deu para molhar a estrada mas nada mais do que isso foi ai uns 0,5mm uaauuu  
Agora céu muito nublado com pequenas abertas e temperatura de 19,1ºC e vento de 0,0km/h


----------



## meteo (6 Nov 2009 às 18:02)

Boa tarde

Já temos tempo normal para Novembro,mas ainda nada muito interessante.Apenas alguma chuva, pouca.A precipitação hoje em Oeiras foi de 2 mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Nov 2009 às 18:08)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 18.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.6ºC

T.Minima: 12.7ºC

Precipitação acumulada: 2 mm


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Nov 2009 às 18:13)

Por aqui 17,9ºC  a apenas céu muito nublado...
durante o dia alternou-se entre periodos de chuva fraca e algumas abertas...
Nada de especial...


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Nov 2009 às 18:57)

Boa noite! 

O cenário esta tarde foi de céu muito nublado com períodos de chuva fraca, vento também geralmente fraco e por vezes moderado de W/NW.

De momento tais condições permanecem, apenas o vento agora de NW diminuiu de intensidade e não chove.

Por agora verificam-se *17.8ºC* / *84% hr*.


----------



## Lousano (6 Nov 2009 às 19:21)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu encoberto com períodos de chuva fraca e vento fraco.

Max 17,8º
Min 11,5º

Chuva - 3,1mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2009 às 20:21)

O dia foi de chuva fraca com alguns intervalos e neste momento continua a chuviscar.

Acumulados 0,8 mm até agora.

Vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2009 às 20:26)

Aqui a precipitação acumulada vai em 1,3mm.

A temperatura está neste momento nos 17,2ºC e a humidade nos 83%.


----------



## stormy (6 Nov 2009 às 20:56)

boas noites
sigo com 18.1º, vento nulo e ceu muito nublado por estratocumulus.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2009 às 20:57)

Boa noite!

Hoje, temperatura máxima de *19,3ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 17,1ºC e céu encoberto.

A chuva foi pouca, e o total acumulado não ultrapassa os *3,1mm*. No entanto, a humidade esteve bem alta todo o dia. O seu valor mínimo, de *63%*, foi registado pouco depois das 2h.

Vento fraco de NNE (22º), nos 5,0 km/h e pressão nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (6 Nov 2009 às 20:57)

Neste momento:

Temp.   15,9º
Hr      93%
Vento   2,1 km/h - Este
Precip. 3,6mm  (acumulado) EDIT - 4,1mm
Pressão 1021,0hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Nov 2009 às 21:07)

Aqui o acumulado foi inferior a 1mm, pelo que nem o contabilizo.
Destaco sim, a elevada temperatura que se faz sentir, e que nos vai desesperando...
Máxima ainda acima dos 20ºC, o que nem é totalmente anormal para a época, mas as mínimas ainda andam acima das do início de Maio, isso sim, desanimador...
Sigo então com 18.7ºC, 84%HR, céu nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2009 às 21:12)

Já não chuvisca e estão 18,3 ºC.

Máxima de 20,4 ºC hoje.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Nov 2009 às 22:10)

Por aqui á pouco chuviscou, e deu para molhar a estrada, mas não sei quanto acumulou.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2009 às 22:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 14.2ºC

Máx - 18.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 56 km/h

Humidade mínima de 73% e máxima 96%

Precipitação - 2.2 mm

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, chuviscos ao longo do dia.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Nov 2009 às 23:06)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max:20.4ºc 14:58
Temp Min:12.8ºc 02:45
Rajada Max:22.3km/h 13:08

Temp actual 17.1ºC 23:00
Pressão: 1022.2Hpa 23:00
Intensidade do Vento: 1.8 km/h 23:00
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 17.1ºC 23:00
Humidade Relativa:86% 23:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 23:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 1.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2009 às 23:12)

Extremos de hoje:

14,7 ºC / 20,4 ºC

0,8 mm

30,6 km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Nov 2009 às 23:37)

Há pouco caiu um chuvisco, que pouco mais deu do que para molhar a estrada...

Extremos do dia:

14.9ºC
20.5ºC

De momento, 18.6ºC (), 86%HR, 1021hpa, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2009 às 23:38)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco de NNO e 18,1 ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2009 às 00:00)

Aqui por Setúbal céu muito nublado e 18,2ºC com vento nulo...


----------



## fsl (7 Nov 2009 às 00:06)

*Em Oeiras noite amena mas muito húmida:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 06-11-09  23:59)
Temperatura:	18.8°C 
Humidade:	87%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	16.6°C 
Vento:	11.3 km/hr NW
Pressão:	1021.8 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	2.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	9.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 315.2mm
Wind chill:	 18.8°C 
Indíce THW:	 19.4°C 
Indíce Calor:	 19.4°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 15.6°C às   6:59	 20.9°C às 13:41
Humidade:	 69%  às   4:47	 92%  às   9:01
Ponto de Orvalho:	 10.6°C às   0:27	 17.2°C às  11:23
Pressão:	 1020.2hPa  às   3:59	 1022.2hPa  às  22:14
Precipitação mais intensa:		 3.4mm/hr  às  10:54
Maior Rajada Vento:		 41.8 km/hr  às   6:07
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 13.9°C às   6:11	
Maior Indíce Calor		 21.7°C às  13:41/B]*


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Nov 2009 às 00:17)

Olá

Extremos de ontem:
Temperatura mínima:*13.5ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *20.0ºC*

Por agora já na Aroeira sigo com 16.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2009 às 00:29)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *14,1ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *19,3ºC*

Vento Máximo: *38,9 km/h* de NO (315º)

Precipitação: *3,1mm*

---

Neste momento sigo com céu ainda encoberto, nevoeiro na Serra e 17,2ºC de temperatura.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Nov 2009 às 00:34)

Olá 

Alguns Cumulus fractus marcam presença nesta noite bem agradável.
Alguns chuviscos surgem esporadicamente e o vento sopra fraco de NW.

*Extremos de 06-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 19.5ºC / 89% hr

*mínimos:* 14.5ºC / 70% hr

valores actuais: *17.6ºC* / *85% hr*


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2009 às 00:50)

Boa noite!

Um aguaceiro ao final do dia, elevou a precipitação acumulada para 1,9mm.
A temperatura variou entre os 13,0ºC e os 19,0ºC.

Por agora 16,5ºC e vento fraco.
Humidade nos 90%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Nov 2009 às 08:51)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.7ºC.
Por agora estão 15.9ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2009 às 09:45)

Neste momento:

Céu parcialmente nublado
Temp. 15,1º
Hr 75%
Vento 2,8 km/h - SE
Precip. 0,4mm (acumulado)
Pressão 1023,3hPa

Mínima hoje 12,4º


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2009 às 10:08)

bons dias
sigo com 17.2º, vento fraco variavel e ceu pouco nublado por cumulus humilis


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2009 às 10:13)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *14,4ºC*, numa noite de céu muito nublado.

Neste momento sigo com 16,8ºC, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Oeste, humidade a 55% e pressão a 1023 hPa.

Céu muito nublado por Fractus.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2009 às 10:50)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 15,4ºC...

Agora céu pouco nublado e 16,8ºC com vento fraco a moderado


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2009 às 11:00)

sigo com 18.3º, vento fraco variavel e ceu pouco nublado por cumulus.
dia de primavera......


----------



## ct5iul (7 Nov 2009 às 11:02)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 17.8ºC 11:00
Pressão: 1024.5Hpa 11:00
Intensidade do Vento: 13.3 km/h 11:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 15.1ºC 11:00
Humidade Relativa:68% 11:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 11:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 1.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 11:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2009 às 12:42)

Mínima de 15,3 ºC.

Acumulados 0,2 mm.

Agora 19,8 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2009 às 12:52)

Por aqui, céu muito nublado e vento moderado a forte de Noroeste.
A temperatura está nos 17,2ºC a humidade nos 56%.

Durante a noite acumulei 0,6mm em aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2009 às 13:04)

Aqui sigo agora com 18,4ºC e vento moderado a rajada máxima até agora é de 43,1km/h  W


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2009 às 14:57)

Boa tarde!

Por agora, céu encoberto, mas humidade relativamente baixa! 56%!

Temperatura actual de 16,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º).

Pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2009 às 15:04)

Viva

Aqui por Setúbal continua o céu com algumas nuvens mas com abertas, o vento teve a pouco um novo pico e a rajada máxima foi de 46,3km/h NW a temperatura está a descer e é agora de 18,1ºC a máxima até ao momento foi de 18,7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Nov 2009 às 15:06)

boa tarde! 

_(Biblioteca de Loures)_

O céu está muito nublado e desde a madrugada passada não notei que tivesse chovido, se bem que o cinzento do céu denuncia essa possibilidade.
O vento apresenta-se moderado de N/NW mas apesar de tudo está uma tarde agradável.

Lá fora poderão estar talvez uns *17ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2009 às 15:08)

Máxima até ao momento de 20,0 ºC.

Agora 18,6 ºC e já desce há algum tempo, com o céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado.

Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Nov 2009 às 15:10)

Extremos de hoje:

*20.6 °C (11:36)*
*14.3 °C (07:31)*

O vento sopra moderado, aprox. 30 km/h com rajadas superiores a 40 km/h.

Rajada máxima de 48,3 km/h e 0,4 mm de precipitação.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2009 às 15:58)

Eis que caem algumas pingas, _tocadas_ a vento!

Temperatura nos 16,2ºC e vento moderado.

Humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1023 hPa.


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2009 às 17:20)

Boa tarde, por aqui o dia continua tranquilo com Céu pouco nublado, Vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste, 17,4ºC e pressão em 1023hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Nov 2009 às 18:10)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 16.0ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.7ºC

T.Minima: 14.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2009 às 18:49)

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *17,9ºC*!

Neste momento sigo com 15,2ºC e o céu mantém-se encoberto.

Humidade nos 61% e vento fraco. Pressão nos 1024 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2009 às 19:14)

Céu muito nublado por altoestratos e 16,3 ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO.

---

Esteve o habitual vento na praça dos dust devils - onde costuma haver remoinhos de lixo - e na Rua do Mar Vermelho, locais onde passo todos os dias à tarde, e onde as rajadas passam habitualmente os 40 km/h, mesmo que o vento em Moscavide e em todos os locais à volta não chegue aos 10 km/h.


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2009 às 19:20)

boas noites
sigo com 15.9º, vento fraco a moderado de NNW e ceu pouco nublado por estratocumulus dispersos.
durante a tarde estive na louriceira, onde o ceu estava com periodos de muita nebulosidade ( cumuliforme) e chuviscos ocasionais, o vento soprava moderado de NNW e a temperatura variou entre 16.6º ás 14h e 14.0º ás 18h.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2009 às 19:22)

Boas

A máxima foi de *18,7ºC*

A rajada máxima foi de *46,3km/h NW*

Agora tenho a mínima do dia com 15,3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2009 às 19:49)

Temperatura estagnada. 15,3ºC actuais e humidade nos 61%.

Vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Nov 2009 às 20:47)

boa noite! 

O céu por aqui apresenta-se pouco nublado, penso que por Altocumulus lenticularis, apesar de não tão evidenciados. 
O vento desloca-se com intensidade de modo geral fraca de NW.

Valores do momento: *15.0ºC* / *65% hr*.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Nov 2009 às 22:01)

Sigo com *14,5ºC*. Mínima do dia já foi batida à noite. Para já é 14,3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Nov 2009 às 22:11)

Boa noite!
Dia marcado pelo céu muito nublado, mas com boas abertas. Caiu um aguaceiro fraco a meio da tarde que nada acumulou.
Mínima de 16.1ºC, e máxima de 19.4ºC.
De momento, 16.3ºC, 64%HR, 1023hpa, céu nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2009 às 22:40)

A temperatura estagnou é agora de 14,2ºC e não vai cair muito mais porque vai aumentar as nuvens de madrugada.


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

Boa noite.

A máxima hoje foi de 15,8º, com 1,0mm de precipitação.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco/nulo, 11,4º e 80% Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2009 às 23:02)

Ainda 15,7 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NNO.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2009 às 23:36)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 14.3ºC

Máx - 17.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 63 km/h

Humidade mínima de 60% e máxima 94%

Precipitação - 0.4 mm

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, chuviscos ao longo do dia.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Nov 2009 às 23:57)

Por aqui o céu vai estando praticamente limpo, com a temperatura a descer vagarosamente.
Sigo com a mínima do dia, 15.8ºC, 65%HR, 1024hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

15.8ºC
19.4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2009 às 00:32)

Extremos do último dia:

15,3 ºC / 20,0 ºC

0,2 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2009 às 01:27)

Por aqui está a pingar e estou com 13.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2009 às 01:29)

Aqui também chuvisca, com 13,7ºC.

Ontem fiquei-me pelos 0,6mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Nov 2009 às 01:38)

Olá 

Céu muito nublado, períodos de chuva geralmente fraca e vento fraco a moderado de NW.
Excelente...

*Extremos de 07-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 19.1ºC / 87% hr

*mínimos:* 14.1ºC / 45% hr

Valores actuais: *13.6ºC* / *85% hr*


----------



## squidward (8 Nov 2009 às 02:56)

por aqui já chove  

13.3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Nov 2009 às 02:58)

Os chuviscos que se precipitam quase na horizontal sucedem-se sendo arrastados pelo vento moderado vindo de W/NW.

 Despeço-me com estes valores que se mantém praticamente estáveis: *13.7ºC* / *86% hr*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2009 às 08:51)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 14,0 ºC.

Agora 15,6 ºC e céu muito nublado.

Acumulados 0,2 mm durante a madrugada.


----------



## Lousano (8 Nov 2009 às 09:26)

Neste momento:

Céu nublado
Temp. 13,1º
Hr 85%
Vento 4 km/h - SE
Precip. 1,0mm (acumulado)
Pressão 1023,7hPa


A mínima hoje foi de 11,0º


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Nov 2009 às 09:58)

Bom dia!
Durante a noite devem ter caído uns chuviscos, mas nada registou.
A mínima ficou-se pelos 14.5ºC.
De momento, céu nublado com abertas, mas a prometer um aguaceiro ou outro.
Temperatura nos 17.5ºC, 75%HR, 1024hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2009 às 10:21)

bons dias
sigo com 16.6º, ceu com periodos de muito nublado por estratocumulus e cumulus humilis e vento fraco com rajadas da ordem dos 15km.h de norte.
 esta noite ocorreram varios periodos de chuvisco/chuva fraca e a minima foi de 13.8º, record desde maio


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Nov 2009 às 10:34)

Bom dia!

Por aquí na Aroeira a mínima foi de 13.1ºC

Por agora sigo com 16.7ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Nov 2009 às 11:10)

Chove bastante aqui


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2009 às 11:23)

Chuviscou durante alguns minutos e estão acumulados 0,4 mm.

De momento, vento moderado de ONO.

Mais um dia agradável de Outono.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Nov 2009 às 11:47)

Mínima:  13.3 °C (04:37) 

0,2 mm de precipitação e vento moderado de ONO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2009 às 11:51)

Bom Dia

Por aqui já coveu fraco, tendo acumulado uns 0,8mm, por agora já não chove mas parece que vem ai mais qualquer coisita, a temperatura está nos 16.9ºC.

T.Minima de hoje: 12.7ºC.


----------



## under (8 Nov 2009 às 12:39)

E chove miudinhamente por Coimbra...


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Nov 2009 às 12:47)

Estive por Lisboa de manhã e caíram aqui e ali uns aguaceiros fracos.
Por aqui, verifico que está tudo seco, e a temperatura segue nuns amenos 18.9ºC, 69%HR, 1023hpa, UV1.
Céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2009 às 13:23)

Céu encoberto e períodos de chuva fraca.
Vou com 2,2mm acumulados.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO.

A temperatura está nos 15,5ºC
A humidade nos 92%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2009 às 14:02)

Chuva fraca e 17,7 ºC.

Acumulados 0,6 mm.

Vento moderado, com rajadas a rondar os 40 km/h, por vezes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2009 às 14:12)

Chuva moderada e vento com rajadas, acumulados 1,0 mm e estão 17,3 ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2009 às 14:12)

Aqui por Setúbal céu muito nublado mas chuva que é bom nada nem chuviscos, o vento sopra por vezes com algumas rajadas fortes a maior que registei foi de 54,3km/h NW a temperatura actual é de 18,7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (8 Nov 2009 às 14:35)

Moita 0,4 mm
Cais do Sodré 1,2 mm

Em ambas rajada máxima de 48,3 km/h


----------



## Lousano (8 Nov 2009 às 14:41)

Por aqui 14,4º e uma espécie de morrinha muito fraquinha que ainda não acusou no pluviómetro.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2009 às 14:46)

Está mesmo uma daquelas tardes de domingo perfeitas para ficar em casa no sofá a ver séries na televisão. 

Céu muito nublado a encoberto, vento moderado a forte de Noroeste.
Chuva fraca a bater na janela.
4,3mm acumulados.

15,2ºC e 95% de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2009 às 15:17)

Aqui a pouco caiu uma chuva miudinha mais forte mas não foi mais de 2 minutos...precipitação acumulada até agora 0mm  temperatura de 18,2ºC e vento moderado com rajadas algumas de 40km/h


----------



## squidward (8 Nov 2009 às 15:32)

Confesso que estou surpreendido com este mês de Novembro, até agora ainda só tive 2 dias sem precipitação, embora seja em quantidades reduzidas.

Por aqui um dia tipico de Inverno com chuva e algum frio. 
*16.7ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2009 às 15:50)

Encoberto, mas sem ocorrência de precipitação neste momento.

Ainda assim, 1,2 mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2009 às 15:52)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Encoberto, mas sem ocorrência de precipitação neste momento.
> 
> Ainda assim, 1,2 mm acumulados até agora.



E surge, como que do nada, um aguaceiro moderado. Vamos ver quanto dura.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Nov 2009 às 15:58)

Por aqui vão caindo uns aguaceiros, mas muito fracos. Em alguns, desconfio que a água se evapora antes de tocar no chão, pois um gajo vê a chuva cair durante algum tempo, e depois tudo o que é estrada ou chão está seco...
Ainda não acumulei nada, mas se cair mais qualquer coisa, deve chegar ao 1º mm do dia...
Temperatura nos 18.2ºC, 82%HR, céu nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2009 às 16:26)

Com o último aguaceiro acumulei mais 0,6 mm e tenho agora 1,8 mm correspondentes ao dia de hoje, até ao momento.

Vento moderado e 17,7 ºC. Uma máxima de 19,2 ºC pelas 12:40h.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Nov 2009 às 16:49)

Olá boa tarde 

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiro fracos que têm molhado e bem; vento moderado a forte de W/NW.
Está um dia fantástico... 

Valores actuais: *16.6ºC* / 84% hr.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2009 às 17:06)

Boas 

Céu muito nublado o vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas mas mais fracas...

A máxima foi de *18,8ºC* 

A rajada máxima foi de *54,3km/h NW*

Agora sigo com 17,2ºC, 89%HR, 1021hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2009 às 17:37)

Por aqui após alguns aguaceiros 3.4 mm.

Eis que o vento "explodiu" e já tive 63 km/h.


----------



## fsl (8 Nov 2009 às 17:52)

*Em Oeiras dia de Inverno...suave:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 08-11-09  17:44)
Temperatura:	17.4°C 
Humidade:	85%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	14.8°C 
Vento:	9.7 km/hr SW
Pressão:	1021.6 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	3.8 mm
Precipitação Mês:	13.8 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 319.4mm
Wind chill:	 15.6°C 
Indíce THW:	 15.9°C 
Indíce Calor:	 17.7°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 14.6°C às   3:57	 18.9°C às 12:31
Humidade:	 68%  às   0:47	 87%  às   3:51
Ponto de Orvalho:	 10.0°C às   0:10	 15.6°C às  14:46
Pressão:	 1021.2hPa  às  17:18	 1025.6hPa  às   9:42
Precipitação mais intensa:		 14.2mm/hr  às  14:58
Maior Rajada Vento:		 48.3 km/hr  às  16:00
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 13.9°C às   4:32	
Maior Indíce Calor		 19.4°C às  12:30/B]*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2009 às 18:30)

Boa Noite

Que dia mais supreendente choveu desde o meio da manhã até ao fim da tarde, a chuva era fraca sendo por vezes moderada, tendo acumulado até agora 4,7mm, por agora já tudo mais calmo, o céu apresenat-se nublado com algumas abertas e o vento sopra fraco de NW.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.2ºC

T.Minima: 12.6ºC


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2009 às 19:24)

Boas noites, por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos com Vento fraco de Noroeste, 17,9ºC e pressão em 1020hpa.


----------



## Teles (8 Nov 2009 às 19:33)

Boas por aqui o dia tem sido bastante ventoso com a media do vento na casa dos 30km/h temperatura máxima de 17.2Cº e 12mm de precipitação até ao momento


----------



## cactus (8 Nov 2009 às 19:42)

boas, vento moderado algo fresco, ruas molhadas pela chuva fraca que vai caindo...


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Nov 2009 às 20:31)

Caiu mais um chuvisco ligeiro agora...
Mas nada no penico...
17ºC, 87%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2009 às 20:35)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuva fraca, *7,4mm* acumulados até ao momento e 15,1ºC de temperatura.

O vento sopra, em geral, moderado do quadrante Norte.

Pressão nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2009 às 21:22)

boas noites
o dia, passei-o no freeport onde o vento soprava moderado com rajadas de cerca de 35 a 40km.h e o ceu apresentava periodos de muita nebulosidade ( cumulus e estratocumulus) e ocorriam aguaceiros fracos.
agora, na encarnaçao, vento fraco a moderado de norte, 16.2º e ceu muito nublado por cumulus e estratocumulus de base baixa com ocorrencia de chuvisco/chuva fraca.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Nov 2009 às 21:46)

Extremos de dia 5:
12,8ºC/16,1ºC. 3mm acumulados.
Extremos de dia 6:
13,1ºC/19,7ºC. 9,1mm acumulados.
Extremos de ontem:
13,7ºC/18,2ºC. 0,2mm acumulados.
Extremos de hoje:
12,9ºC/16,8ºC. 4,1mm acumulados.
Actualmente 13,1ºC, céu muito nublado e humidade a 80%.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Nov 2009 às 21:55)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros muito fracos e dispersos no tempo, não tendo acumulado nada...
De momento, 17ºC, estagnados, 83%HR, 1021hpa, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

14.5ºC
19.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2009 às 22:08)

15,0ºC com céu agora a apresentar a primeiras abertas.

Vento fraco a moderado e pressão nos 1021 hPa. Humidade a 81%.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2009 às 22:58)

Vou aqui agora com 16,2ºC, 90%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco o céu está muito nublado...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2009 às 23:00)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín - 13.4ºC

Máx - 17.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 63 km/h

Humidade mínima de 71% e máxima 93%

Precipitação - 3.6 mm

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, chuviscos ao longo do dia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2009 às 23:51)

Extremos de hoje:

14,0 ºC / 19,2 ºC

2,6 mm


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2009 às 23:58)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *13,3ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *18,3ºC*

Precipitação: *7,4mm*

---

Neste momento sigo com 15,2ºC e céu praticamente encoberto.

Humidade nos 84% e pressão nos 1021 hPa com vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2009 às 00:13)

Céu muito nublado e ainda 15,8 ºC.

Vento geralmente fraco de NNO e pressão estável nos 1022,4 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Nov 2009 às 00:24)

olá boa noite! 

(work)

O céu agora apresenta menos nebulosidade, o vento perdeu alguma da sua intensidade continuando em deslocação de NW.

*Extremos de 08-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 17.9ºC / 88% HR

*mínimos:* 13.2ºC / 62% HR

A temperatura não sofreu alteração significativa estando nos cerca de *15ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (9 Nov 2009 às 00:35)

Extremos dia 08/11/2009:

Max:
T 14,4º
H 92%

Min
T 9,9º
H 75%

Precip. - 1,0mm

Neste momento céu parcilamente nublado, vento fraco/nulo e 9,6º.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2009 às 01:54)

Despeço-me com 14,3ºC e céu muito nublado.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º) e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Nov 2009 às 09:05)

bom dia!  

O dia amanhece com muita nebulosidade por Stratus fractus mas sem chuva, por vezes com algumas abertas e o vento sopra fraco de Norte.

A mínima da madrugada ficou-se pelos *14.0ºC* e neste momento a diferença é quase imperceptível estando nos *14.6ºC* com *82% HR*.


----------



## vitamos (9 Nov 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca (10ºC junto ao rio). Céu nublado mas ausência de precipitação. O fim de semana foi chuvoso sobretudo Domingo. Sempre chuva fraca, por vezes apenas chuvisco, mas o suficiente para uma rega relativamente jeitosa.


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2009 às 09:35)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de 13,5ºC...

Agora céu limpo e 15,7ºC com vento fraco...

Vou a partir de agora e até quarta postar no seguimento do Sul porque vou estar em Grândola


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2009 às 10:10)

Bom dia!

A temperatura mínima não desceu abaixo dos *13,9ºC*!

Neste momento sigo com 15,6ºC, numa manhã de céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos 75%, pressão a 1023 hPa e vento moderado de NE (45º).


----------



## stormy (9 Nov 2009 às 10:44)

bons dias
sigo com 17.3º, vento fraco de NW e ceu pouco nublado por fractus.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Nov 2009 às 12:16)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 18.5ºC 12:10
Pressão: 1023.9Hpa 12:10
Intensidade do Vento: 16.2 km/h 12:10
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 15.4ºC 12:10
Humidade Relativa:70% 23:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 12:10
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 12:10
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Nov 2009 às 12:24)

Bom dia!
Hoje está um típico dia de "nem carne nem peixe", pois não está frio, não está calor, não chove, não faz sol, há abertas, há períodos de céu encoberto... enfim, uma seca...
Mínima de 15.8ºC.
De momento, 19.2ºC, 65%HR, 1023hpa, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Nov 2009 às 16:17)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de 13.9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Nov 2009 às 17:09)

Isto hoje está particularmente parado por aqui...
No final da semana vai ser um vê se te avias...
Dia de céu nublado com boas abertas, temperatura máxima de 19.5ºC.
De momento, 17.9ºC, 74%HR, 1021hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2009 às 17:11)

mr. phillip disse:


> No final da semana vai ser um vê se te avias...



Não sei não, depois do GFS ter estragado quase tudo para aqui e ter colocado chuva muito forte para o Norte (foi roubar do Sul para meter no Norte, que lata...  ) acho que não vai acontecer nada de especial.

A não ser que tudo mude...

É verdade... este tempo hoje está uma pasmaceira...


----------



## stormy (9 Nov 2009 às 17:37)

bom final de tarde
sigo com 16.8º, vento fraco de NNW e ceu muito nublado por estratocumulus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Nov 2009 às 18:20)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 17.0ºC e o céu está nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.9ºC

T.Minima: 10.4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Nov 2009 às 18:47)

Olá boa noite... 

Apesar de predominar um céu cinzento surgiram algumas abertas um pouco por todo o dia, mas agora pelo final da tarde a nebulosidade tornou-se mais compacta e neste momento está a chuviscar. 
O vento, até algumas horas atrás, deslocava-se com intensidade moderada mas agora está mais fraco e surge de W/NW.

Valores actuais: *16.2ºC* / *87% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2009 às 19:29)

Boa noite!

Temperatura máxima de *18,0ºC* pelas 11:20.

Tarde marcada por céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.

Actualmente, mantém-se o céu muito nublado.

Temperatura nos 16,0ºC, humidade a 84%, pressão a 1022 hPa e vento fraco a moderado de Norte.


----------



## Lousano (9 Nov 2009 às 19:32)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

Max:
T 16,2º
H 92%

Min
T 9,0º
H 67%


Neste momento 12,7º com neblina e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2009 às 20:19)

Céu muito nublado e um chuvisco quase imperceptível.

Vento fraco de NO e 17,4 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2009 às 20:45)

Vai chuviscando continuamente.

Temperatura nos 15,9ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2009 às 21:30)

Extremos de hoje:

15,2 ºC / 20,1 ºC

---

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## cactus (9 Nov 2009 às 22:21)

boa noite, temperatura amena para a epoca , já chuviscou deu para molhar as ruas, enfim mais do mesmo...


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Nov 2009 às 22:34)

Olá

Sigo com 16.1ºC

A máxima foi de *18.3ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Nov 2009 às 23:26)

Final de dia com alguma morrinha muito fraca... 
De momento, céu muito nublado e tempo abafado...
Temperatura nos 17.3ºC, 82%HR, 1023hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

15.8ºC
19.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2009 às 23:32)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *13,9ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *18,0ºC*

Vento Máximo: *39,6 km/h* de NNO (338º).

---

Actualmente tenho 15,9ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

Boa noite... 

(work)

O céu neste momento encontra-se de novo muito nublado com vento em geral fraco de W/NW e alguns chuviscos.

*Extremos de 09-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 18.9ºC / 87% HR

*mínimos:* 14.0ºC / 65% HR

Valor verificado por aqui anda pelos *16ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2009 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 14.4ºC

Máx - 17.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 48 km/h

Humidade mínima de 77% e máxima 93%

Precipitação - 0.2 mm

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, chuviscos ao longo do dia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2009 às 00:31)

Acabo de acumular os primeiros 0,2 mm deste dia que há pouco começou, com os chuviscos que caem neste momento.


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2009 às 01:23)

Por Odivelas começou a chuviscar por volta da hora do jantar.
Coisa fraca que só deu para 0,2mm.

Extremos do dia 9 de Novembro:
Tmin: 13,7ºC
Tmáx: 17,8ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Nov 2009 às 04:05)

(work)  

Mais uma interrupção na precipitação fraca desta noite e céu de novo menos nublado. O vento sopra fraco de NW.

Por agora verificam-se cerca de *15ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2009 às 07:23)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima e actual de *15,3ºC*.

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, e há nevoeiro na Serra.

Aguaceiros fracos marcaram a noite!

Agora, vento moderado de N (360º) e pressão nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Nov 2009 às 08:19)

Mínima de 13,9ºC e 0,2 mm de precipitação.


----------



## vitamos (10 Nov 2009 às 08:54)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto, vento fraco e chuviscos.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Nov 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia!
Noite de temperatura praticamente estagnada, com a mínima a ficar nos 16.3ºC.
De momento, céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 17.7ºC, 69%HR; 1023hpa...


----------



## Lousano (10 Nov 2009 às 10:11)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia bom para os cogumelos, com céu encoberto, vento fraco e muita humidade.

Neste momento 15,5º


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2009 às 12:18)

boas tardes
as 8.10h seguia com 16.1º, ceu nublado por cumulus e estrato-cumulus, vento fraco de NW e sensaçao termica agradavel.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Nov 2009 às 12:50)

Para o meu 2000º post, gostaria de ter algo bem mais interessante para dizer do que o dia está farrusco, ameno e não se passa nada de especial...
Ora, assim sendo, sigo com 19.7º, 64%HR, 1021hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2009 às 15:54)

Tarde de céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NO.

Acumulados 0,4 mm durante a madrugada e estão 19,4 ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Nov 2009 às 16:45)

olá boa tarde! 

(Biblioteca de Loures)

Está uma tarde agradável de céu pouco nublado por Cumulus fractus mais concentrados na faixa Oeste, apenas algum vento ainda que de intensidade fraca em deslocação de NW.

A temperatura neste momento deve andar pelos *18ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Nov 2009 às 18:51)

Por aqui o céu está nublado com abertas, o vento sopra fraco de NW e estão 17.2ºC

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.5ºC

T.Minima: 13.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2009 às 19:49)

Boa noite!

Temperatura máxima de *19,1ºC* pelas 13:47.

Actualmente sigo com 14,5ºC e céu limpo.

Humidade nos 82% e vento nulo. Pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## Teles (10 Nov 2009 às 19:55)

Boas , por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado com uma mistura de cores formidáveis , por agora está uma temperatura de 14.6


----------



## HotSpot (10 Nov 2009 às 19:58)

Sigo com *13,7ºC* nova mínima do dia.

A máxima foi de *21,7ºC*

Parece que vai descer abaixo dos 10ºC pela primeira vez em Novembro.


----------



## Lousano (10 Nov 2009 às 20:21)

Boa noite.

Extremos dia 10/11/2009:

Max:
T 17,9º
H 93%

Min
T 12,5º
H 76%

Neste momento 14,1º.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2009 às 21:14)

Vento nulo e *13,5ºC*!

Humidade a 85% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2009 às 00:04)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *12,3ºC* (Bem perto das 00h)
Temperatura Máxima: *19,1ºC*

Vento Máximo: *33,1 km/h* de N (360º)

---

Por agora, 12,2ºC e céu pouco nublado!

Noite fresquinha!


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Nov 2009 às 00:05)

Olá boa noite... 

A pouca nebulosidade do final da tarde deu lugar a um céu nocturno praticamente limpo e com vento a soprar fraco de W/NW.

*Extremos de 10-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 19.9ºC / 88% HR

*mínimos:* 13.3ºC /49% HR

Valores actuais: *14.1ºC* / *88% HR*.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Nov 2009 às 00:05)

Noite fresca e de céu limpo!
A temperatura segue nos 15.4ºC, a ver vamos se cai a mínima do mês...
84%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.2ºC
20.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2009 às 00:32)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 13.9ºC

Máx - 18.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 47 km/h

Humidade mínima de 66% e máxima 92%

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2009 às 01:32)

Céu muito nublado e 12,7ºC depois de uma subida aos 12,9ºC.

Humidade nos 83% e vento a manter-se nulo já há mais de 5h!


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Nov 2009 às 03:16)

Céu limpo, sem vento, nada se move!
Contudo mais frio... 

Despeço-me com os valores *12.8ºC* / *89% HR*.


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2009 às 03:34)

Aqui a temperatura tem estado a subir.
Já esteve nos 12,6ºC.
Agora está nos 13,2ºC.
A humidade encontra-se nos 91%.


----------



## criz0r (11 Nov 2009 às 03:47)

Boa noite, por aqui noite tranquila com Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, 12,4ºC Vento fraco de Sudoeste e pressão em 1018hpa.


----------



## vitamos (11 Nov 2009 às 09:07)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu muito nublado e vento nulo. temperatura neste momento junto ao rio: 14ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Nov 2009 às 09:15)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 10.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 14.0ºC e está nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Nov 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia!
Noite fresca e húmida... Mínima de 13.3ºC (a mais baixa desde 20 e poucos de Maio), e temperatura actual de 16.6ºC.
HR elevada, nos 89%, mas já sem nevoeiro, pressão nos 1018hpa.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2009 às 10:24)

bons dias
ás 8.12h seguia com 14.7º, vento fraco de NW e ceu pouco nublado por cumulus e nuvens altas dispersas.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2009 às 10:42)

17.9ºC e 86%, sigo já bem quente para a hora actual.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Nov 2009 às 10:55)

Mínima de 10,0ºC

Quase a chegar aos 20ºC e com vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2009 às 10:57)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *11,7ºC*, numa noite de céu muito nublado.

Neste momento, assim se mantém, repleto de Cumulus.

Temperatura já nos 18,4ºC e vento fraco de SO (225º).

Humidade a 78% e pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## DRC (11 Nov 2009 às 12:25)

Dia agradável com temperatura superior a 21ºC e céu muito nublado, mas nada de especial. Vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2009 às 13:00)

Temperatura actual de 19,5ºC com céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

Humidade a 57% e vento moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2009 às 14:42)

boas tardes
sigo com 20.3º, vento fraco de NW e ceu com periodos de muita nebulosidade por cumulus, cirrus e  estratocumulus.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Nov 2009 às 15:26)

Máxima de *23,2ºC* 

Vento fraco de Oeste e muitas nuvens altas que escondem o sol.


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Nov 2009 às 16:45)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de 12.9ºC

Sigo com 17.5ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2009 às 17:13)

sigo com 19.3º, vento fraco de NW e ceu pouco nublado por cirrus e cirrus spissatus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Nov 2009 às 17:51)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 16.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.3ºC

T.Minima: 10.4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Nov 2009 às 19:29)

boa noite 

A nebulosidade compacta deu tréguas, contudo o céu apresentou-se bem preenchido por Cirrus uncinus e spissatus bem como alguns Cumulus congestus.

A temperatura máxima atingiu os *20.8ºC*.
Neste momento o céu está praticamente limpo e vento fraco vindo de W/NW.

Valores actuais: *14.9ºC* / *83% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2009 às 19:39)

Boa noite!

Temperatura máxima de *20,0ºC* pelas 13:45!

De momento, céu pouco nublado e 15,0ºC.

Humidade nos 84% e vento nulo (de referenciar o facto de ter estado assim toda a madrugada de hoje)!

Pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2009 às 19:51)

Máxima de 21,8 ºC.

Dia de céu pouco nublado por cumulus congestus a NE e alguns cumulus dispersos.

Vento em geral fraco de NO.


----------



## Lousano (11 Nov 2009 às 20:02)

Extremos dia 11/11/2009:

Max:
T 20,7º
H 94%

Min
T 12,1º
H 68%

Precip. 1,0mm


Neste momento: 15,3º


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2009 às 22:03)

A janela do quarto já está embaciada, lembrando as frias noites de pleno Inverno!

No entanto, a temperatura ainda não é de pleno Inverno. *13,5ºC* por agora.

Vento nulo e humidade nos 83%.


----------



## Lousano (11 Nov 2009 às 22:10)

Gilmet disse:


> A janela do quarto já está embaciada, lembrando as frias noites de pleno Inverno!
> 
> No entanto, a temperatura ainda não é de pleno Inverno. *13,5ºC* por agora.
> 
> Vento nulo e humidade nos 83%.



Apesar de aqui não estar muito quente (neste momento 12,9º) aí pelo Centro e Sul as noites estão bem frescas.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2009 às 22:45)

A mínima em Setúbal foi de 12.4ºC e a máxima de 19,5ºC...

Agora estão 13,6ºC e vento nulo...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2009 às 23:14)

Lousano disse:


> Apesar de aqui não estar muito quente (neste momento 12,9º) aí pelo Centro e Sul as noites estão bem frescas.



Por aqui têm estado dentro dos parâmetros normais. As temperaturas mínimas não têm estado muito acima dos valores _tabelados_.

Ainda assim, não me esqueço do famoso 18 de Novembro de 2007, dia em que atingi os *5,8ºC* de temperatura mínima!

Este ano não deverá ser assim...

---

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *11,7ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *20,0ºC*

Vento Máximo: *17,6 km/h* de ONO (292º)

---

Neste momento sigo com 13,8ºC. Uma ligeira subida devido ao aparecimento de neblusidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2009 às 23:38)

Extremos de hoje:

13,9 ºC / 21,8 ºC

---

Dia de céu pouco nublado por cumulus, alguns deles cumulus congestus, especialmente a NE.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

olá de novo! 

(work)

O céu continua praticamente limpo e a temperatura a descer.
O vento quase inexistente parece deslocar-se de Oeste.

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Máximos:* 20.8ºC / 92% HR

*mínimos:* 12.2ºC / 54% HR

A temperatura neste momento anda pelos *12ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2009 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 12.8ºC

Máx - 20.0ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 27 km/h

Humidade mínima de 68% e máxima 96%

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2009 às 00:06)

Registo neste momento por Setúbal 12.7ºC com vento nulo e céu limpo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2009 às 00:14)

joseoliveira disse:


> A temperatura neste momento anda pelos *12ºC*.



Interessante que hoje andamos bastante diferentes.

Por aqui ainda 15,5 ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2009 às 00:43)

Enquanto não começa a festa anunciada (), limito-me a ficar contente com a temperatura algo fresca que se vai sentindo...
Por ora, sigo com 14.4ºC, 90%HR, 1016hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:

13.3ºC
21.1ºC.


----------



## meteo (12 Nov 2009 às 01:09)

Depois de um Outubro anormalmente quente,e de um inicio de Novembro sem interesse,depois de ver as previsões para os próximos dias,é caso para nos animar-mos e de que maneira  Que bela chuva vem ai.Previsão para Paço de Arcos do freemeteo,100 mm nos próximos dias 
Neste momento,mais uma noite sem vento,e finalmente noites já mais frescas. Em Oeiras já vai nos 12,7


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Nov 2009 às 01:22)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Interessante que hoje andamos bastante diferentes.
> 
> Por aqui ainda 15,5 ºC e vento nulo.



Estás ausente mas de qualquer forma adianto que é um facto, por vezes acontece e digo mais, neste momento estou quase nos *11ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2009 às 07:08)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado, por um _mix_ de núvens altas e baixas, com uma ligeira névoa à mistura!

Temperatura mínima de *12,8ºC* e actuais 13,0ºC.

Vento fraco de SE (135º) e pressão nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Nov 2009 às 08:50)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 9.7ºC.
Por agora estão 12.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Nov 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de *12.7ºC*

Por agora sigo ainda com 13.9ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.
Pressão nos 1016.1 hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2009 às 09:29)

Bom dia!
Noite ainda mais fresca que a de ontem, mas por pouco...
Mínima de 13.1ºC.
De momento, 15.2ºC, 92%HR, 1016hpa, céu pouco nublado e alguma neblina.
Vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Nov 2009 às 09:31)

Boas...
Sigo com céu com nuvens altas e sol envergonhado
De acordo com o Meteoconsult(Nao sei se conhecem) está aqui as previsoes para sexta-feira:

Porto:






Lisboa:





Faro:





Previsões para sábado(Apresentam-se na mesma ordem)


----------



## Madragoa (12 Nov 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia...

Temp actual,14.8c
Vento fraco a nulo de E/SE
Humidade nos 93%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1015 mb
Céu nublado(quando dá para ver...),e muito nevoeiro que sobe do rio para terra

Eu não tenho estado em Lisboa(a onde tenho o meu modesto equipamento,e internet...)por isso não tenho mesmo tido hipótese de postar...


Cumprimentos...


----------



## vitamos (12 Nov 2009 às 09:54)

Bom dia!

Hoje cenário um pouco diferente. O dia inicia-se com céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco e o sol a dar um ar de sua graça.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Nov 2009 às 10:36)

*Moita* - mínima de *8,4ºC* céu parcialmente nublado e *18,8ºC*

*Cais do Sodré* - mínima de *13,8ºC* nevoeiro e *15,1ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Nov 2009 às 11:20)

Neste momento sigo com 19,7º e nevoeiro rente ao chao, cerrado...


----------



## stormy (12 Nov 2009 às 12:12)

boas tardes
manhã fria e de forte nevoeiro advectivo, na encarnaçao, com 13.2º ás 8.09h


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2009 às 12:28)

Desta vez o nevoeiro nada quis com a margem sul, mas dá para ver que a norte ainda vai estando bem composto... De casa, não consigo hoje ver a Vasco da Gama....
Por aqui, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 20.3ºC, 70%HR, 1016hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2009 às 12:46)

Ventinho de sul, 17.8ºC e 85%.

Siga a Primavera


----------



## Lousano (12 Nov 2009 às 13:41)

Boa tarde.

Foi uma noite fresca e uma manhã agradável.

Mínima 9,3º e máxima de 20,6º.

Neste momento 19,2º.


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2009 às 13:45)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 12,7ºC

Agora céu limpo  e 19ºC com vento fraco...


----------



## criz0r (12 Nov 2009 às 15:47)

Boa tarde, por aqui o Sol brilha com o Céu pouco nublado nomeadamente nebulosidade média/alta, Vento fraco de Sudoeste 19,9ºC e pressão em 1015hpa.


----------



## vitamos (12 Nov 2009 às 16:46)

Boa tarde!

Céu encoberto e vai chovendo fraco!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Nov 2009 às 17:40)

Boa Tarde.
Por aqui neste momento estão 16.7ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## stormy (12 Nov 2009 às 17:49)

boas noites
sigo com 18.0º, vento fraco de SSW e ceu com alguma nebulosidade cumuliforme.
a minima desta noite foi de 13.1º.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2009 às 18:24)

Temperatura máxima de *19,2ºC* pelas 11:48.

De momento sigo com 16,8ºC e céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos 82%, pressão a 1015 hPa e vento fraco de S (180º).


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Nov 2009 às 18:24)

Olá

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima: *12.9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *19.1ºC*

Sigo com 16.2ºC
Pressão a 1015.8 hPa


----------



## Sunnyrainy (12 Nov 2009 às 18:57)

Dia de algumas nuvens mas com temperaturas amenas... a maxima as 13 horas  chegou aos 20,3 ºC... rico Outono Espera-se então alguma instablidade para os proximos dias


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2009 às 19:09)

Céu nublado e temperaturas amenas, é o cardápio...
16.6ºC, 83%HR, 1015hpa, vento fraco...
Máxima de 20.8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2009 às 20:39)

Mínima de 12,8 ºC e 0,2 mm acumulados numa manhã de muito nevoeiro.

A máxima foi de 20,2 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2009 às 20:51)

Céu encoberto e 16,6ºC, estáveis.

Vento _fraquinho_ de Sul e pressão mantendo-se nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Nov 2009 às 22:03)

Olá

Sigo com 16.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2009 às 22:15)

A temperatura estagnou, ficando-se agora nos 16.8ºC.
De momento, 89%HR, 1016hpa, vento fraco, céu com muitas nuvens...

Extremos do dia:

13.1ºC
20.8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2009 às 23:10)

Ainda 17,6 ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Madragoa (12 Nov 2009 às 23:54)

Boa noite...

Temp actual 17.5c
Humidade nos 91%
Vento fraco de S/SO
Pressão atmosférica nos 1015mb,(tendençia de descida)
Céu nublado

Dia começou com nevoeiro...mais ou menos até as 11 h da manha,depois levantou e parecia mais um dia de primavera...se não estive se em novembro


Cumprimentos


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2009 às 23:57)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *12,8ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *19,3ºC*

Vento Máximo: *28,7 km/h* de SSO (202º)

---

De momento chove com 17ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2009 às 00:18)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 13.3ºC

Máx - 18.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 32 km/h

Humidade mínima de 59% e máxima 95%

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Nov 2009 às 00:57)

Boa noite 

(work)

Após um dia que amanheceu com intenso nevoeiro, o mesmo se dissipou dando lugar a um dia agradável com céu pouco nublado.
As atenções obviamente estão concentradas nestes próximos dias; desde já o cenário por aqui é de céu nublado mas não totalmente e o vento sopra fraco de SW.

Está uma noite bem agradável, com uma temperatura que anda pelos *17ºC*.

Peço desculpa, mas hoje esqueci de trazer os valores extremos relativos ao dia de ontem! A entrar de férias pode dar nisto...!  Esta manhã os mesmos serão aqui colocados.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Nov 2009 às 08:52)

bom dia! 

O céu está bem carregado de cinzento e uma certa agitação no ar!
Por enquanto ainda sem chuva algumas abertas surgem no horizonte.
Vento geralmente fraco vindo de SW.

*Extremos de ontem:*

*Máximos:* 20.7ºC / 91% HR

*mínimos:* 11.2ºC / 59% HR

Valores actuais: *17.4ºC* / *85% HR*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Nov 2009 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 12.5ºC.
Por agora estão 17.1ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## vitamos (13 Nov 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu muito nublado. De momento não chove e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Madragoa (13 Nov 2009 às 10:02)

Bom dia...

Temp actual,18.0c
Humidade 86%
Pressão 1014mb(continua a descida,lentamente...)
Vento fraco,mas tem vindo a aumentar a velocidade,soprando agora entre os 10 e os 20km/h
Céu bastante cinzento e completamente encoberto


Cumprimentos


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2009 às 11:05)

Bom dia!

Hoje, noite marcada por chuva fraca! Acumulei *1,1mm* de precipitação!

A temperatura mínima foi de *16ºC* e neste momento sigo com 18,6ºC.

Humidade nos 82% e vento fraco de Sul.

Pressão nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## F_R (13 Nov 2009 às 11:54)

Boas

Céu muito nublado em Santarém. Mas nada de chuva até agora


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2009 às 12:15)

Por aqui 17.3ºC algum vento forte de sul, já tive 55 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2009 às 12:30)

Por aqui, muitas nuvens arrastadas pelo vento moderado a forte de sudoeste.

Ao inicio do dia chuviscou, mas não chegou para acumular nada.

Hoje mínima de 16,2ºC.
Agora 19,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2009 às 13:04)

Aqui o vento está mais forte e a rajada maior até agora foi de 45,1km/h S, a temperatura é amena com 19,7ºC o céu está limpo


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Nov 2009 às 13:54)

Boa tarde!
Mais um dia sensaborão...
Sigo com 19.7ºC, após mínima de 17.1ºC.
73%HR, 1014hpa, céu muito nublado e vento moderado, compõem o resto do quadro...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (13 Nov 2009 às 15:05)

Tarde  de céu encoberto, vento moderado com rajadas...
estão 18,3ºC...

Vem ai algo... ha uma enorme agitação na atmosfera





( Directamente da Caparica )


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Nov 2009 às 17:39)

Segue ameaçador o céu... 
Muito carregado, mas ainda sem pinga...
Entretanto, está abafado e húmido...
Vamos ver se hoje cai já qualquer coisa.
18.6ºC, 83%HR, 1013hpa.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Nov 2009 às 17:48)

Boa tarde!

Extremos de hoje:
Temperatura mínima: *16.3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *20.3ºC*

O dia de hoje resume-se practicamente até agora como muito nublado, tendo ocorrido precipitação de madrugada, pois a estrada de manhã estava molhada.
Por agora sigo com 17.5ºC.
Pressão a 1013.6 hPa.


----------



## rfll (13 Nov 2009 às 17:50)

boas.
definitivamente Portugal deve ter um escudo anti chuva na semana passada tudo apontava para uma mudança a partir de quarta feira passada, depois mudou para sábado, para domingo e agora já vai em terça feira( a ver vamos,por este andar o escudo vai ganhar)enfim...acho que o conceito da "Teoria Do Caos" se aplica mesmo á meteorologia.....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Nov 2009 às 18:30)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 17.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SW e o céu está nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.3ºC

T.Minima: 12.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2009 às 19:38)

Boa noite!

Hoje, temperatura máxima de *19,3ºC*.
Um pouco alta em relação às das estações circundantes, deve ter sido efeito da radiação difusa.

Neste momento sigo com 17,2ºC, e não chove, mas o céu mantém-se encoberto, como esteve todo o dia.

Humidade nos 81%, pressão a 1013 hPa e vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2009 às 19:41)

Boas

A máxima foi de 20,6ºC...

Agora sigo com 19,2ºc e vento moderado com rajadas...a mais alta até agora foi de 46,8km/h S


----------



## Lousano (13 Nov 2009 às 19:43)

Boa noite.

Hoje uma mínima elevada de 15,9º

A máxima foi de 19,3º


Neste momento 17,6º e vento forte 35/40 km/h de Sul.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Nov 2009 às 19:56)

Por aqui destaco também o vento, que vai soprando moderado a forte.
Chuva, nada... temperatura... um caldinho... 18.7ºC...


----------



## rfll (13 Nov 2009 às 20:34)

impressionante o dia todo a ameaçar.... e nada... ja só acredito em janeiro...


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2009 às 20:43)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui destaco também o vento, que vai soprando moderado a forte.
> Chuva, nada... temperatura... um caldinho... 18.7ºC...



É verdade, porcaria de tempo... Não choveu nem espero chuva. Vento fraco a moderado e já vamos com sorte.

Não espero qualquer precipitação até Domingo. Tristeza...


----------



## Madragoa (13 Nov 2009 às 20:50)

Boa noite

Sigo com 18.3c
Humidade 88%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1012mb
Céu muito nublado
E o vento sopra fraco a moderado de S/SO,soprando entre os 15 e os 20 km/h
Chuva nem vela,prometeu toda a tarde e nada...

Já ali na estação dos amigos e ``vizinhos``...do meteocaisdosodré,por estar junto ao rio,vai tendo umas rajadas bem mais interessantes....na ordem dos 35 40km/h,

Aproveito para mais uma vez dár os parabens á equipa do meteocaisdosodré,pelo excelente site que nos oferecem.


Cumprimentos...


----------



## rfll (13 Nov 2009 às 20:58)

já percebi hoje é sexta feira 13...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2009 às 21:06)

Vento moderado com rajadas a superarem os 25 km/h.

Temperatura nos 17,5ºC, céu encoberto (...)


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2009 às 21:08)

Por cá tirando o alto valor de humidade 97% e a temp de 17.3ºC

Nada mais se passa digno de euforismos


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2009 às 21:16)

Não digam já que não vai chover porque vai e já esta madrugada  a partir ai das 2 ou 3 horas


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2009 às 21:22)

WunderMap às 21h10:







Ainda devem cair umas pingas em terra antes da meia-noite ...


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2009 às 21:23)

miguel disse:


> Não digam já que não vai chover porque vai e já esta madrugada  a partir ai das 2 ou 3 horas



Deus te oiça, porque até agora a única coisa que "choveu" foi vento...


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2009 às 21:29)

Sigo com 18,0º e 88% de Humidade, relativamente alta...
Céu totalmente encoberto, sem uma única pinga, por enquanto
Sim miguel deve começar a chover por volta das 2h da madrugada, que com as minhas fontes penso que será com borrascas já fortes a partir das 04h.


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Nov 2009 às 21:47)

Muito boa noite. Já há algum tempo que não vinha cá, o tempo também não tem sido muito interessante de se acompanhar. Contudo este fim de semana parece ser positivo. 

Sigamos para a Cova da Piedade, onde neste momento está:

Temperatura:  	 18.5 °C  	 
Ponto orvalho: 	16.3 °C 	
Humidade: 	87% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	
Rajada de vento: 	19.3km/h 
Vento: 	SU-SUDESTE 	
Pressão: 	1013.4hPa 
Precipitação: 	0.0mm


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Nov 2009 às 22:23)

Despeço-me por hoje com vento e mais vento e mais nada...
Mas a noite ainda é longa...
De qualquer forma, pelas imagens de satélite, já parece ter passado uma boa mancha nebulosa que nos brindou com... nada...
Sigo então com 18.8ºC, vento moderado com rajadas, 1013hpa, céu muito nublado...

Extremos do dia:

17.1ºC
20.9ºC.


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2009 às 22:29)

Agora, vento muito forte com rajadas. Está a trovejar, chove torrencialmente. 

P.S.: É pena ser tudo mentira. 

Vou emigrar para o Norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2009 às 23:01)

Extremos de hoje:

16,5 ºC / 19,6 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2009 às 23:13)

Aqui a temperatura está a subir e tenho agora 19,5ºC a chuva vai chegar aqui ao inicio da madrugada e penso que pode ter um pico forte durante breves minutos


----------



## Lousano (13 Nov 2009 às 23:33)

Já registo uns impressionantes 18,8º.

Falta pouco para a máxima do dia.


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2009 às 23:42)

A avaliar pelos relatos de Aveiro, a frente apesar de estreita e mover-se rápido (40km/h) parece um pouco mais activa do que o modelado, talvez chegue aqui ainda alguma coisa minimamente interessante a esta zona. 
Penso que deverá chegar à grande Lisboa em 2 horas e meia. 

Se houver relatos de membros do fórum entre Aveiro e Lisboa serão bem vindos para sabermos como a frente vai evoluindo mais para sul.


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2009 às 23:47)

Vince disse:


> A avaliar pelos relatos de Aveiro, a frente apesar de estreita e mover-se rápido (40km/h)



Como sabes que a frente se move a 40 km/h?


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2009 às 23:51)

Lightning disse:


> Como sabes que a frente se move a 40 km/h?



Então, é simples. Tenho layers de radar e sat no meu Google Earth e é só usar a régua entre cada saída de radar e fazer as contas 
Mas são sempre umas contas "toscas" por alto pois a velocidade pode mudar.

+- 20km por meia hora


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (13 Nov 2009 às 23:51)

Boas pessoal!
Finalmente alguma acção... Aqui por Coimbra ainda não chegou nada, mas aguardo pela frente, e depois relato!


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Nov 2009 às 23:56)

Boa noite! 

Foi um dia cinzento mas com algumas abertas, contudo parecia por vezes prometer alguma chuva, mas se caiu não tive a oportunidade de o observar! 
Temperaturas amenas com vento moderado e por vezes forte predominando de SW.

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Máximos:* 19.8ºC / 86% HR

*mínimos:* 17.2ºC / 70% HR

Valores actuais: *18.7ºC* / *82% HR*


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2009 às 00:01)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2009*

Agora vento forte com rajadas já se ouvem chapas bater. Chove mas ainda é com fraca intensidade apenas tocada a vento.


0:06  Agora sim começa a chover em condições.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 16.7ºC

Máx - 18.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 55 km/h

Humidade mínima de 89% e máxima 97%

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Zapiao (14 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

Começou a cair uma batega d agua por aqui


----------



## meteo (14 Nov 2009 às 00:10)

Incrivel como as previsões foram tirando precipitação.Passou de 100 mm em 4dias,para menos de metade em 3 dias   Ou seja vai chover,talvez alguns momentos chuva forte,mas nada de muito relevante como parecia há 3dias!

Por aqui já pingou,e o vento é fraco.


----------



## Perfect Storm (14 Nov 2009 às 00:12)

Boa noite a todos!!
Neste momento chove torrencialmente, com rajadas de vento muito fortes!!
A frente acabou agora mesmo de chegar.

Temp: 18,8ºC
Pressão: 1010hpa


----------



## under (14 Nov 2009 às 00:13)

Vivo a 100 metros do IM em Coimbra e chove TORRENCIALMENTE!!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2009 às 00:15)

A temperatura mantém-se estável nos 17,9ºC, e o céu, encoberto.

Humidade nos 82% e vento moderado de SO (225º).

Pressão a 1013 hPa.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (14 Nov 2009 às 00:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Norte - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte - Nov/200*

A frente chegou a Coimbra, desde há 10 minutos para cá, chuva torrencial, quase a cair na horizontal por causa das rajadas de vento forte... Nada de trovoada, é pena.


----------



## Perfect Storm (14 Nov 2009 às 00:24)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

 Parou completamente de chover!


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2009 às 00:27)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui também já chove, mas por enquanto fraco.


----------



## Gongas (14 Nov 2009 às 00:27)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Confirmo, chove moderado a forte a cerca de 30m, com o vento a aumentar de intensidade. é  a loucura.


----------



## kikofra (14 Nov 2009 às 00:56)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Grande chuvada, pingas grossas tive fora de casa ate agora foi preciso procrurar um bom abrigo pois havia sitios onde apesar de estar debaixo de algo o vento levava a chuva para la.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Nov 2009 às 01:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

E chove moderadamente por aqui! 
O vento continua de SW também moderado a forte.

Valores actuais: *18.8ºC* / *84% HR*


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Nov 2009 às 01:18)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Ao visualizar o radar do IM pensei que a zona de Lisboa e da margem sul tem hipóteses de ter uma boa rega também ao contrário do previsto, não vos parece? A frente, apesar de estreita, tem ainda muita força e já atravessa neste momento a zona de Leira. Também parece ter comprimento suficiente para atingir esta zona e até quiçá o litoral alentejano...


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Nov 2009 às 01:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Jorge_scp disse:


> Ao visualizar o radar do IM pensei que a zona de Lisboa e da margem sul tem hipóteses de ter uma boa rega também ao contrário do previsto, não vos parece? A frente, apesar de estreita, tem ainda muita força e já atravessa neste momento a zona de Leira. Também parece ter comprimento suficiente para atingir esta zona e até quiçá o litoral alentejano...



Pelo menos pode-se dizer que em Peniche, Lourinhã e talvez até aqui mais próximo em Torres Vedras, talvez tenha caído uma carga significativa!


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2009 às 01:35)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Não vejam o radar composto mas apenas o de Coruche. O composto está exagerado devido ao "radar beam" do de Loulé.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Nov 2009 às 01:43)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Vince disse:


> Não vejam o radar composto mas apenas o de Coruche. O composto está exagerado devido ao "radar beam" do de Loulé.



Pouca sorte! 
Últimos dados só pelas 00H00 e com registos bem diferentes..., só se for o de reflectividade da 1H00!
Bem, neste momento um aguaceiro forte ocorreu aqui e parece que continua, bem como acompanhado de vento forte.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2009 às 01:45)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui começou agora a chover.
O vento sopra moderado de SO.
17,6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2009 às 02:01)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui ainda vai chovendo fraco, e apesar de terem existido períodos em que a precipitação foi forte, nunca chegou a ser o "díluvio" que alguns membros referiram acontecer noutros locais.

Até ao momento acumulados 11,4mm.

Com a chuva o vento quase que desapareceu e a temperatura desceu para os 13,6º.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Nov 2009 às 02:02)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom, já em férias, mas passam de 30 horas sem ter dormido (às vezes tem que ser!), tenho que ir...   

Os aguaceiros fortes sucedem-se agora com intervalos menores e com aumento da intensidade do vento.

Despeço-me com os valores de *18.4ºC* /*86% HR*.


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2009 às 02:04)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bem que valente carga d'agua por aqui


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2009 às 02:30)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Finalmente chegou aqui, os restos mortais de uma frente 
5 minutos de alguma chuva fraca e meia dúzia de rajadas moderadas.






http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2009 às 02:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui vai chuviscando com vento moderado de Noroeste.
15,8ºC.
2,4mm acumulados.


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Nov 2009 às 03:10)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas

Aqui só agora chegou a primeira chuvada, vento moderado com rajadas.

Abraços


----------



## Jopiro (14 Nov 2009 às 03:15)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Lisboa foi brindada com um aguaceiro de 5 minutos.
Aguardamos por mais e que chegue também ao seco interior.
Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2009 às 03:18)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui em Setúbal ainda estou a zeros em mm mas vai cair uma chuvinha dentro de poucos minutos se calhar não vai dar é para registar 1mm vai ser no limite! o vento sopra moderado em rajadas a mais alta desde as 00h foi de 38,4km/h SW


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2009 às 03:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

De momento chove fraco. Entretanto, um aguaceiro mais forte por volta das 2h rendeu-me *2,1mm*.

Temperatura nos 15,3ºC e pressão a 1014 hPa.

Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2009 às 03:42)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui já choveu e tal como temia não registei qualquer mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2009 às 06:51)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Acumulados 3,0 mm até às 4h.

Neste momento, vento fraco e 15,9 ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2009 às 08:56)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom Dia

Por aqui durante a madrugada choveu por vezes forte que rendeu uns 6.5mm, a Minima foi de 15.1ºC.
Por agora estão 16.8ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 09:36)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas...
Durante a madrugada cairam tres chuvadas fortes, seguidas, acumulando assim 5,2mm...
Neste momento sigo com 16,7º e céu encoberto.


----------



## fsl (14 Nov 2009 às 09:36)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

*Em Oeiras , a passagem da Frente às 0200 da manhã, só "rendeu" 1,6mm.

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 14-11-09   9:29)
Temperatura: 	16.7°C 
Humidade: 	92%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	15.4°C 
Vento: 	0.0 km/hr SE
Pressão: 	1017.6 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	1.6 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	16.4 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 322.0mm
Wind chill: 	 16.7°C 
Indíce THW: 	 17.0°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 17.0°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 15.6°C às   7:11 	 19.1°C às  2:00
Humidade: 	 87%  às   3:51 	 92%  às   9:02
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 13.9°C às   6:32 	 17.8°C às   2:00
Pressão: 	 1012.6hPa  às   1:46 	 1017.7hPa  às   9:25
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 81.8mm/hr  às   2:18
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 33.8 km/hr  às   1:11
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 15.6°C às   6:40 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 20.0°C às   0:01*


----------



## Madragoa (14 Nov 2009 às 10:04)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom dia

Temp actual 17.3c
Pressão atmosférica nos 1016mb
Humidade nos 87%
Vento fraco a nulo de E
Céu completamente encoberto,mas água de momento nada...

Por aqui choveu entre as 2h30m,e as 3h30m(mais ou menos...),mas à sério foi 10 minutos,o resto foi em forma de aguaçeiros,que deu para acumular qualquer coisa como 2.8mm,um diluvio,``mas mais vale pouco do que nada``,o vento não passou dos 30 km/h

Parece que o melhor vem ai...pelo que se ve no sat24



Cumprimentos...


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2009 às 10:49)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui a madrugada rendeu 2,1mm.


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2009 às 11:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom dia.

A precipitação desta madrugada foi de 13,0mm.

A rajada máxima registada foi de 52 km/h.


Neste momento brilha o sol por entre uma névoa, ventro fraco de Sudoeste e 18,2º de temp. (até ao momento a máxima é de 18,9º às 00H00).


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2009 às 11:54)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui a noite rendeu 1.6 mm.

Neste momento estão 17.7ºC e nada de chuva.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Nov 2009 às 12:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Parece que na zona da Grande Lisboa aqui foi onde rendeu mais, *4,8 mm*

No Cais do Sodré foram 3,2 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2009 às 12:31)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom dia!

Noite de aguaceiros fracos, mas sem mais nada acumulado senão os 2,1mm registados pelas 2h.

A temperatura mínima foi de *14,9ºC* e neste momento sigo com 18,1ºC.

Humidade nos 73%, pressão a 1017 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2009 às 13:09)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui o total acumulado durante a noite foi 2,6mm.

Agora o céu apresenta-se encoberto, o vento sopra fraco.
Mas nada de chuva.
18,2ºC e 80% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2009 às 13:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Acumulado desde as 0 horas de 3,2 mm.

Nada de temporal durante a noite, apenas chuva moderada com rain rate de 32 mm/h. Eu também não esperava nada de especial, por isso...


----------



## HotSpot (14 Nov 2009 às 13:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Os rain/rate máximos:

Moita - 159 mm/h (03:07)
C. Sodré - 66 mm/h (02:42)

Rajadas máximas:

Moita - 41,8 km/h (03:11)
C. Sodré - 46,7 km/h (01:40)


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2009 às 14:21)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Hoje mais uma temperatura anormal, com máxima de 20,2º, muito sol e vento moderado de SW.

A lenha continua na garagem à espera do frio (nem sabe bem umas castanhas bem quentes).


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2009 às 14:32)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Céu encoberto e 18,7ºC.

Humidade nos 67% e pressão estabilizada nos 1017 hPa.

Vento fraco do quadrante Sul!


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Nov 2009 às 14:49)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

olá boa tarde e bom fim-de-semana! 

(Biblioteca de Loures)

A chuva propriamente dita ficou-se por esta madrugada que desde sensivelmente a 01H00 até que por aqui estive, caiu a níveis consideráveis e teve prolongamento após as 02H00 mas já não deu para acompanhar!
A manhã, tendo apurado uma mínima de 13.9ºC, ficou-se pela muita nebulosidade mas sem chuva e vento fraco de SE.

De momento, sem alterações significativas estão cerca de *18ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Nov 2009 às 15:42)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa tarde...
Até agora, a Júlia está um pouco fraquinha, tendo rendido 2,3mm de precipitação.
Já não chove há muito, seguindo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura nos 20.7ºC, e HR nos 62%.
Pressão alta, nos 1017hpa.
Mínima de 15.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2009 às 15:49)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui apenas nuvens e mais nuvens...tempo ameno 20,0ºC agora com uma máxima de 20,8ºC  a precipitação de hoje vai em 2,1mm não deve cair mais até a meia noite e se cair é perto dessa hora em diante...

20,0ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2009 às 16:30)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas , por aqui o total de precipitação acumulada até ao momento foi de 7,5mm , temperatura actual de 18.4


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2009 às 16:37)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



miguel disse:


> Aqui apenas nuvens e mais nuvens...tempo ameno 20,0ºC agora com uma máxima de 20,8ºC  a precipitação de hoje vai em 2,1mm não deve cair mais até a meia noite e se cair é perto dessa hora em diante...
> 
> 20,0ºC e vento nulo



Boas,

Por cá continua a pasmaceira completa


----------



## rfll (14 Nov 2009 às 16:46)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

boas tardes!
acabei agora mesmo de ouvir nas noticias que o IM colocou 11 distritos em alerta amarelo devido a agravamento do tempo para as próximas horas, mas no site do IM não se vê nada, estranho... vem ai mais alguma coisa?


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2009 às 17:21)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

É verdade, já escurece e continua o céu encoberto com vento fraco.

Mais um dia sem Sol.

Temperatura nos 17,6ºC e humidade a 76%.


Daqui a umas horas a situação deverá _melhorar_ !


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2009 às 17:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Há uma coisa que me está a chamar a atenção. Os pássaros estão bastante irrequietos e barrulhentos aqui na minha zona em Setúbal. Será que isso poderá dizer algo? Os animais têm um instinto muito apurado...

P.S. Ou se calhar é a minha vontade a falar mais alto


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2009 às 17:32)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



mirones disse:


> Há uma coisa que me está a chamar a atenção. Os pássaros estão bastante irrequietos e barrulhentos aqui na minha zona em Setúbal. Será que isso poderá dizer algo? Os animais têm um instinto muito apurado...



É verdade, os animais pressentem tudo...

Apesar de estar tudo calmo aqui, por enquanto, espero eu , daqui a bocado isto já deve de animar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2009 às 17:39)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



mirones disse:


> Há uma coisa que me está a chamar a atenção. Os pássaros estão bastante irrequietos e barrulhentos aqui na minha zona em Setúbal. Será que isso poderá dizer algo? Os animais têm um instinto muito apurado...
> 
> P.S. Ou se calhar é a minha vontade a falar mais alto



Pois por aqui os passáros também estão barulhentos, enfim..., neste momento estão 18.4ºC, o céu está encoberto e de vez enquando lá vão caindo umas pinginhas, que nada acumulão.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.3ºC

T.Minima: 15.1ºC


----------



## rfll (14 Nov 2009 às 18:15)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

é impressão minha ou vem mesmo ai algo... a protecção voltou a alertar para mau tempo nas próximas horas até terça na "tvi24"...os animais não enganam....


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Nov 2009 às 18:25)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aparte um ou outro pingo, nada de importante a assinalar...
Apenas a temperatura elevada: 18.3ºC.
Esperemos, então...


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 19:53)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

E eis que está a cair um aguaceiro valente...
Alerta laranja e tudo....Chuva forte e trovoadas...Que bem que isto está a ir...


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2009 às 20:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Tudo calmo por aqui... 

Não há vento, está um silêncio de morte. Espero que seja prenúncio de festa...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2009 às 20:35)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por cá céu muito nublado e 17.3ºC.

Esperemos pela madrugada a ver se ela chora


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2009 às 20:47)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chove de forma moderada já vou com 6,4mm desde as 00h


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2009 às 20:53)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

4,2mm nos últimos 20minutos  corre um pequeno rio na minha rua  total hoje de 7,4mm


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 21:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Fiz em 10 minutos 4,2mm...
Está a chover muito neste momento, e sim miguel, a minha rua tambem esta um pequeno rio

PS: Já vou com 4,4mm


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2009 às 21:22)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chove agora fraco mas já acumulou só neste período de chuva 6,3mm o total hoje é de 9,5mm 

18,6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 21:25)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

e eu já vou com 4,8mm em 20 minutos, num total de 9,6mm
17,2º
Agora vou com chuva forte


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2009 às 21:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Ohhhh Júliaaaaaa anda cá 

Por aqui a temperatura tem estado a descer 17.0ºC e a humidade a subir 91%.

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## Madragoa (14 Nov 2009 às 21:34)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa noite....

Sigo com,temperatura actual 16.2c,e o vento vai fraco de NE/E
Caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 20H,até agora não caiu mais nada

andres,isso para o teu lado anda melhor...por aquilo que reportas 

Vamos ver o que a noite,e madrugada nos reserva...


Cumprimentos...


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2009 às 21:36)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Continua a chover e já chove sem parar  a mais de uma hora umas vezes moderado outras fraco...total acumulado hoje de 9,5mm


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 22:02)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Pois é Madragoa, ja la vou com 13,8mm
Agora continua a chuva moderada, a minha rua já como um rio


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2009 às 22:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Não chove e tenho acumulados 3,2 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 22:09)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

E chove como se nao houvesse o Amanhã....
Já vou com 14,8mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2009 às 22:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Extremos de hoje:

15,7 ºC / 19,6 ºC

3,2 mm (até ao momento)


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 22:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Passados 3 minutos do meu ultimo post e vou com 15,4mm


----------



## Madragoa (14 Nov 2009 às 22:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Goza bem andres,( e o restante pessoal da margem sul)porque desde as 8 da noite que nem pinga...penso que aqui enquanto o vento estiver de NE/E,vai ser dificil...mas aguardemos 

Temp actual de 16.3c,
Pressão atmosférica nos 1014mb
Ainda não percebi se é nevoeiro,ou as nuvens estão bastante baixas,não consigo ver nem os topos dos pilares da ponte 25 de Abril,nem o Cristo Rei 
2.8mm até agora


Cumprimentos


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2009 às 22:30)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Madragoa disse:


> Goza bem andres,( *e o restante pessoal da margem sul)*porque desde as 8 da noite que nem pinga...penso que aqui enquanto o vento estiver de NE/E,vai ser dificil...mas aguardemos



Não é bem assim. Vento nulo por aqui, céu muito nublado com abertas.

Não parece que vem aí temporal sequer. Eu pelo menos não espero nada desta noite e madrugada.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 22:33)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

A minha rua está um verdadeiro mar
Eu estava na cozinha e oiço uma chuvada muito forte...
Neste momento chuva forte e 18,5mm
Ainda chego aos 20mm antes das 23:00


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Nov 2009 às 22:34)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Pois, por aqui nada... apenas uns pingos soltos...
Sigo então com céu muito nublado, vento fraco.
Temperatura nos 17.2ºC, 92%HR, 1015hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.6ºC
21.9ºC.
Precipitação: 2.3mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 22:36)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

A estação da moita está com 18,0mm e o aqui estão 18,8mm
Chuva forte, sem acalmar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2009 às 22:36)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa Noite desde as nove horas que chove sem parar e já lá vão 5mm, total de hoje até agora: 11.5mm.

Edit: e continua a chover.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Nov 2009 às 22:38)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

De facto não vejo o Montijo. Por aqui chove miudinho.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 22:43)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chuva moderada agora, com 19,2mm


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2009 às 22:47)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chove fraco e tenho acumulados hoje 10,6mm, o vento já sopra


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Oh, por aqui já passou a chuviscos que nem contam nada.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 22:52)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Já vou com 19,6mm, agora com nova chuvada


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2009 às 22:59)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Cai um chuvisco miúdinho com 17,0ºC.

Vento muito fraco de ESE (112º) e pressão nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## fsl (14 Nov 2009 às 23:06)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

*Em Oeiras apenas algum chuvisco sem marcas no Pluviometro

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 14-11-09  22:59)
Temperatura:	17.7°C 
Humidade:	90%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	16.0°C 
Vento:	1.6 km/hr NE
Pressão:	1014.9 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Mês:	16.4 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 322.0mm
Wind chill:	 17.7°C 
Indíce THW:	 18.1°C 
Indíce Calor:	 18.1°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 15.6°C às   7:11	 19.2°C às 12:43
Humidade:	 76%  às  16:15	 92%  às   9:02
Ponto de Orvalho:	 13.9°C às   6:32	 17.8°C às   2:00
Pressão:	 1012.6hPa  às   1:46	 1018.3hPa  às  10:35
Precipitação mais intensa:		 81.8mm/hr  às   2:18
Maior Rajada Vento:		 33.8 km/hr  às   1:11
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 15.6°C às   6:40	
Maior Indíce Calor		 20.0°C às   0:01/B]*


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2009 às 23:09)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

E não para de chover e agora batida a vento!! ultima rajada de 39,3km/h SSW a precipitação vai em 14,8mm


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2009 às 23:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Isto vai animado!
Já vejo quantidades de precipitação bem razoáveis...Por cá tem chovido menos do que isso até ao momento.
Parece que este evento já largou um pouco mais de precipitação para essas bandas do que inicialmente se esperava. Será que amanhã e depois será assim também? Haja esperança...

 Fiquem bem e uma boa noite.


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2009 às 23:15)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Grande temporal de vento com rajada máxima na última hora de mais ou menos 5 km/h. 

Chove torrencialmente, tanto que a minha estação marca 0,0 mm.

O temporal já era...


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2009 às 23:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



miguel disse:


> E não para de chover e agora batida a vento!! ultima rajada de 39,3km/h SSW a precipitação vai em 14,8mm



É verdade...o modelo dos pássaros aqui nas árvores à tarde é que estava certo! Que saudades ver chover assim...


----------



## Madragoa (14 Nov 2009 às 23:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Sigo com borrifadelas...,vento fraco a nulo de E/NE
A temperatura tem estado a subir lentamente,estando agora nos 16,5c,e a pressão baixou para os 1013mb,e a humidade subiu para os 90%


Lightning,já vi que há ai zonas da margem sul que tanbem a chuva teima em não cair...no entanto ali para o Montijo  a sério...

Pelas imagens do Sat 24,vejo convecção...entretanto quando se aproxima da costa dissipasse ...


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2009 às 23:21)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bem por aqui a chuva já acabou, está na hora é de ir dormir, até amanhã pessoal fiquem bem.


----------



## GFVB (14 Nov 2009 às 23:22)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui começa a chover com alguma intensidade, se bem que, sem vento. Estou mesmo a ver que está tudo à espera das 5h da manhã para que eu vá trabalhar e comece a cair bem. LOL


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2009 às 23:24)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Estou para aqui a gozar com isto tudo mas a brincar a brincar acabo de ver 1,1 mm na estação. 

Mesmo assim, vento muito forte com rajadas de 4 km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 23:25)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Neste momento sigo com 17,2º e 96% de humidade...
Chuva fraca e 19,8mm


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2009 às 23:27)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui já começou a poalhar com mais intensidade.

16.3ºC e 96%.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2009 às 23:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Até parece mentira.
Quase 20mm na margem sul (supostamente é lá que é o deserto), e aqui na margem norte, borrifos.
Tenho os 2,6mm que tinha de manhã.

Sigo com borrifo e nevoeiro.
16ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2009 às 23:31)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Nada de chuviscos, por enquanto.

Vento fraco de ENE e 17,0 ºC.

O dia deve mesmo acabar com apenas 3,2 mm acumulados.


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2009 às 23:33)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Agora por aqui 17.9ºC e uma pausa na chuva mas a humidade faz prever que vem mais


----------



## cactus (14 Nov 2009 às 23:33)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

boas, depois de chuva moderada, altrenando com fraca, agora pinga aqui e ali,aqui na minha zona o vento esta moderado, temparatura amena .  Chuva já a temos , só falta mesmo o frio da época....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2009 às 23:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Nada de chuviscos, por enquanto.
> 
> O dia deve mesmo acabar com apenas 3,2 mm acumulados.



Foi preciso falar...

De repente começa a cair um aguaceiro moderado que rendeu mais 0,6 mm ao já acumulado anteriormente.

Acumulados 3,8 mm desde as 0h.


*Edit (23:43h):* 4,0 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 23:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Depois das chuvadas, eis que so chuvisca.


----------



## Madragoa (14 Nov 2009 às 23:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Rajadas na margem sul fortissimas...na ordem dos 4/5km/hum diluvio...de 1,1mm de ,esta noite promete...,mesmo assim esta melhor  do que aqui que nestas ultimas horas acumulei...0,6mm

No entanto o andres,``sóma e segue...``

Aqui pela baixa começa agora a chover de forma fraca,o vento muito fraco a nulo



Cumprimentos...


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 23:47)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

E eis que volta a chover de novo


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2009 às 23:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui o vento já se ouve e bem!! rajadas sempre acima dos 20/30km/h


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2009 às 23:50)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Milímetro a milímetro, vai lavando o penico...

Siga mais 1,0 mm.  

O vento, nem me apetece falar disso..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2009 às 23:52)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Acumulados 3,8 mm desde as 0h.
> 
> 
> *Edit (23:43h):* 4,0 mm



Nos últimos minutos do dia é que as contas se fazem, a soma continua.

E para já 4,2 mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2009 às 23:53)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Nova rajada máxima a fechar o dia de sábado... *45,1km/h S*


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2009 às 23:58)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

O dia fecha com chuva moderada, com 17,2º...


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2009 às 00:02)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom dia....
Sigo com chuva moderada


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2009 às 00:03)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 18.9ºC

Máx - 14.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 55 km/h

Humidade mínima de 76% e máxima 97%

Céu muito nublado alternando com períodos de chuviscos vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 00:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Extremos de hoje (dia 14):
> 
> 15,7 ºC / 19,6 ºC



Extremos definitivos, com a precipitação a fixar-se nos 4,4 mm durante o dia de ontem.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Nov 2009 às 00:12)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Olá boa noite...  

Foi mais um dia em tons de cinzento e penso que sem quaisquer abertas, no entanto sem chuva.
Bem diferente de ontem, o vento manteve-se fraco com direcção variável.
Neste momento, aqui aos 120m está um pouco estranho, ou pelo menos não habitual, o facto de agora estar a chover ainda que de forma fraca, mas está um intenso nevoeiro que acerca de 50m a visibilidade simplesmente é nula!

_*Extremos de 14-Nov:*_

*Máximos:* 18.8ºC / 89% HR

*mínimos:* 13.9ºC / 68% HR

Valores actuais: *16.3ºC* / *90% HR*


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2009 às 00:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Mais 3,1 mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2009 às 00:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Novo dia e rajada de 40,8km/h  não chove por agora.


----------



## fablept (15 Nov 2009 às 00:17)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas..

Não sei se isto é o sitio mais correcto para perguntar, mas alguem tem confirmação de um mini-tornado em Peniche?

Ontem pela meia noite e pouco de um momento para o outro deu uma queda de chuva enorme e durante uns 5/6segundos deu um vento tão forte como nunca vi..os buracos das fechaduras das portas "assobiavam" com o vento, ouvi algumas coisas a cair, mas nada mais.

Já ouvi vento forte, apanhei umas tempestades tropicais nos Açores, mas vento deste nunca tinha ouvido..veio e foi num espaço de 5/6s e depois o tempo ficou calmo. Hoje comentavam em Peniche que passou um mini tornado..mas ninguem confirmou.


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2009 às 00:22)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Continua... 4,2 mm. 

Rain Rate de 7,9 mm/hora. 

Finalmente o vento passou dos 5 km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 00:23)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

E apenas nestes minutos, já 0,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 00:23)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



joseoliveira disse:


> Neste momento, aqui aos 120m está um pouco estranho, ou pelo menos não habitual, o facto de agora estar a chover ainda que de forma fraca, mas está um intenso nevoeiro que acerca de 50m a visibilidade simplesmente é nula!



Aqui o cenário é idêntico.
Na última meia hora do dia o chuvisco passou a chuva fraca e ainda acumulou 0,9mm. Que a juntar aos 2,6mm da madrugada totalizou 3,5mm no dia de ontem.

Agora chuva fraca e 0,6mm acumulados.
Vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 00:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *14,9ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *18,7ºC*

Vento Máximo: *38,1 km/h* de SSO (202º)

Precipitação: *3,1mm*

---

Actuais 17,1ºC, morrinha e pressão nos 1014 hPa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Nov 2009 às 00:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

o dia está a começar chuvoso. Conto já com 2.5 mm acumulados. O vento é fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Nov 2009 às 00:30)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



joseoliveira disse:


> Pelo menos pode-se dizer que em Peniche, Lourinhã e talvez até aqui mais próximo em Torres Vedras, talvez tenha caído uma carga significativa!





fablept disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Não sei se isto é o sitio mais correcto para perguntar, mas alguem tem confirmação de um mini-tornado em Peniche?
> 
> Ontem pela meia noite e pouco de um momento para o outro deu uma queda de chuva enorme e durante uns 5/6segundos deu um vento tão forte como nunca vi..os buracos das fechaduras das portas "assobiavam" com o vento, ouvi algumas coisas a cair, mas nada mais.



Olá
Apesar da imagem de radar do IM que observei instantes antes não ter sido a mais correcta naquele momento, a mesma apresentava nessa zona uma área com precipitação muito intensa, quanto à ocorrência de um possível tornado desconheço até agora algo que aponte nesse sentido.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2009 às 00:32)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Muito nevoeiro por aqui 

0.6 mm, 97% e 17.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 00:42)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

É verdade! Num piscar de olhos, o nevoeiro apareceu e cerrou completamente! A visibilidade é muito fraca!

Temperatura nos 17,2ºC e vento fraco!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2009 às 00:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Gilmet disse:


> É verdade! Num piscar de olhos, o nevoeiro apareceu e cerrou completamente! A visibilidade é muito fraca!



Aqui ocorreu o mesmo e já se foi embora.

A pressão está a começar a descer bem a chuva a intenseficar-se.

1.6 mm


----------



## fablept (15 Nov 2009 às 00:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Obrigado pela resposta..achei estranho por ter sido tão rápido e com mta intensidade. À uns anos "senti" o mini-tornado que passou em Peniche (chegou a derrubar uma camioneta), e apesar de tb ter sido um acontecimento muito rápido, foi mt mais intenso e choveu imenso granizo.

O pessoal daqui de Peniche está convencido que foi um mini-tornado, mas ninguem viu e 24h depois é dificil de confirmar o que aconteceu..para a próxima subo ao terraço do meu prédio para ver se vejo alguma coisa


----------



## Lousano (15 Nov 2009 às 00:53)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa noite.

Na guerra dos modelos parece que ECMWF está a vencer.

Por aqui chuva moderada desde as 21H00, que já rendeu 9,3mm.

Temperatura e 14,1º e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Nov 2009 às 00:55)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

17.7c e tenho mais 1 mm: 3.5 desde a meia noite.


----------



## cactus (15 Nov 2009 às 00:57)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

agora está vento moderado a forte ( algumas rajadas) , a chuva parou...


----------



## Vince (15 Nov 2009 às 00:57)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Já repetido milhões de vezes, não existem "mini-tornados". Ou são tornados de fracos a fortes, de acordo com uma escala chamada Fujitsa. Tal como não existe mini chuva, mini trovoadas ou mini pessoas.

Um tornado ou se testemunhou pessoalmente e se sabe o que é para identificar o fenómeno como um tornado, ou se recolhem provas de que ele ocorreu, o tipo de danos que provocou, o trajecto que teve, etc,etc. É uma coisa que exige algum conhecimento.

De contrário, não vale a pena falar em tornados sem haver algo de mais concreto para dizer que houve ou não um Tornado.

Temporais de vento em episódios de mau tempo capazes de destruir telhados ou derrubar árvores são uma coisa normalíssima. Não tem que ser tudo um "mini-tornado". Na madrugada passada foram umas dezenas ou centenas de árvores, no evento anterior a mesma coisa. Acontece sempre num local ou outro.

Com isto não estou a dizer que foi ou não foi, não faço ideia, nem ponho em causa uma opinião ou um testemunho, até agradeço imenso os testemunhos e registos, simplesmente sem elementos não é possível afirmar uma coisa ou outra, e quem afirma então que mostre/partilhe pelo menos os indícios que levam à classificação de algo como um Tornado, que muitas vezes até isso é insuficiente para uma classificação definitiva.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 00:59)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chuva moderada, nevoeiro cerrado e vento nulo.
5,9mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Madragoa (15 Nov 2009 às 01:10)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

E pronto aqui bastou o vento rodar para S/SO...e já sopra na ordem 10/15km/h A pressão tanbem desceu para os 1012,temperatura continua a subir ligeiramente...estando agora nos18.1c,e chove fraco a moderado...mas agora de forma continua,tendo já acumulado no dia de hoje 3.0mm


 edit.A estação do meteocaisdosodre de um momento para o outro,já regista ventos na ordem dos 30/35km/hkm/h 


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Zapiao (15 Nov 2009 às 01:18)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui chove fraco e nem sinal d vento


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2009 às 01:40)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

O vento lá vai chegando e a chuva parando....3.2mm


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Nov 2009 às 01:40)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*


Durante esta última meia hora tem chovido mais intensamente, o vento acompanha essa tendência estando também mais forte e o nevoeiro há pouco verificado já mais dissipado.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 01:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Vento moderado a forte de sul!
Chegou há instantes.

A chuva é que parou. 
8,1mm acumulados desde as 0h. Nada mau!


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Nov 2009 às 01:44)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui ainda não há um grande aumento da velocidade do vento, chove fraco após chuva moderada, vai chovendo de forma persistente.


----------



## ct5iul (15 Nov 2009 às 02:01)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 17.8ºC 01:55
Pressão: 1013.8Hpa 01:55
Intensidade do Vento: 14.4 km/h 01:55
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:SW
Temperatura do vento: 15.0ºC 01:55
Humidade Relativa:92% 01:55
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 01:55
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 8.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta:0 Nulo 01:55
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Nov 2009 às 02:06)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Neste momento não chove.
O vento é que gradualmente vem aumentando de intensidade de Sul.
Quanto ao nevoeiro (ou antes camada de nuvens mais baixas), apenas persiste sensivelmente acima dos 300m.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2009 às 02:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Não chove mas o vento sopra forte a rajada máxima foi de 45,1km/h S


----------



## Teles (15 Nov 2009 às 02:37)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas , por aqui vai morrinhando continuamente , vento quase nulo e temperatura a rondar os 15 graus


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 02:52)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Rajada máxima de apenas *39,6 km/h* até ao momento.

Por agora, apenas nevoeiro na Serra. Não chove. Temperatura nos 17,7ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Nov 2009 às 03:06)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Vento com fortes rajadas surgiram desde há instantes de S/SW.
Não chove neste momento.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Nov 2009 às 03:21)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Pelo menos por agora as rajadas são bem mais moderadas, se bem que a tendência é para o desafio destas palavras! Veremos...

No vale que todos conhecemos, reina a bonança e é para lá que vou... 

Despeço-me com os valores de *18.4ºC* / *87% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 04:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Temperatura nos 17,6ºC, céu encoberto, nada de chuva, e vento fraco a moderado. Uma pasmaceira.

Até logo!


----------



## GFVB (15 Nov 2009 às 06:04)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom dia amigos. Aqui fica um resumo antes de ir trabalhar. Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas, o vento por vezes faz-se ouvir, estando neste momento fraco a moderado. Chuva fraca ou chuvisco e por vezes lá cai um aguaceiro maior.
Está na hora de ir trabalhar! Um abraço a todos...


----------



## Lousano (15 Nov 2009 às 07:36)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom dia.
Desde as 03H00 que não chove e o vento forte já por aqui chegou, a rondar os 35 km/h.

A precipitação foi de 13,4mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 09:24)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Acumulados 5,0 mm durante a madrugada.

Agora céu muito nublado e não chove.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2009 às 09:35)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas.....
Neste momento sigo com 18,7º e 90% de Humidade.
Céu encoberto com pouco sol....
Hoje á tarde............Vem aí a festa


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2009 às 10:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas

Aqui o que reina mesmo é o forte vento a rajada mais alta até agora foi a minutos de *51,3km/h S*

19ºC


----------



## HotSpot (15 Nov 2009 às 10:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bela carga de água que caiu aqui ontem. Foram *20,6 mm*

Hoje sigo com 1,4 mm.

Vento moderado e céu muito nublado, um autêntico dia de Outono.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 10:42)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui, vento fraco a moderado, nada do que se relata por Setúbal.

Média dos últimos 10 minutos de apenas 9,7 km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 10:43)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



HotSpot disse:


> Vento moderado e céu muito nublado, um autêntico dia de Outono.



Curioso que a Moita, devido ao céu nublado, ainda conseguiu ter uma mínima superior à do Cais do Sodré.

Por Moscavide foi mais baixa que em ambas, com a mínima a ficar nos 16,9 ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2009 às 10:43)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Neste momento estão 19,9º e céu encoberto....
O estado do tempo agrava nas proximas horas nao é??Confirmem-me...


----------



## HotSpot (15 Nov 2009 às 10:49)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Curioso que a Moita, devido ao céu nublado, ainda conseguiu ter uma mínima superior à do Cais do Sodré.



Parece uma coisa quase impossível. 

No Cais do Sodré o vento sopra moderado a forte de Sul. Média superior a 30 km/h com rajada máxima de 54,7 km/h


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Nov 2009 às 10:52)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



andres disse:


> Neste momento estão 19,9º e céu encoberto....
> O estado do tempo agrava nas proximas horas nao é??Confirmem-me...



Andres, espero estar enganado, mas pelos modelos não me parece que venhamos a ter festa aqui na margem sul esta tarde. Quanto muito indicam alguma chuva a partir da noite.

A linha de instabilidade é bem notória e nós estamos praticamente em cima da fronteira entre o chove/não chove. Se se deslocar um pouco mais para sul, devemos ter festa, senão... bluff!


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2009 às 11:00)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Jorge_scp disse:


> Andres, espero estar enganado, mas pelos modelos não me parece que venhamos a ter festa aqui na margem sul esta tarde. Quanto muito indicam alguma chuva a partir da noite.
> 
> A linha de instabilidade é bem notória e nós estamos praticamente em cima da fronteira entre o chove/não chove. Se se deslocar um pouco mais para sul, devemos ter festa, senão... bluff!



Jorge_scp tu estas aí muito em baixo, mesmo em setubal, eu estou no montijo, que é bastante perto já de Lisboa

o ALERTA amarelo também nos ajuda a entender que vem aí algo


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Nov 2009 às 11:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



andres disse:


> Jorge_scp tu estas aí muito em baixo, mesmo em setubal, eu estou no montijo, que é bastante perto já de Lisboa
> 
> o ALERTA amarelo também nos ajuda a entender que vem aí algo



É verdade que talvez tenhas mais algumas possibilidades de ver algo esta tarde que eu, mas a diferença não é assim tão grande. Estou mais a sul, mas bastante mais a oeste que Setubal e até do que o Montijo. Tendo em conta a direcção (SW-NE) da linha de instabilidade, se tu apanhares alguma coisa, essa coisa terá de ter passado perto aqui de sesimbra.

Volto a referir que gostaria de estar enganado, mas estou convencido que esta zona para ver alguma coisa de jeito vai ter de esperar pela noite e já é com alguma sorte! Quando digo alguma coisa de jeito falo em pelo menos 10 mm de chuva...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Nov 2009 às 11:23)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.8ºC o céu está nublado com algumas abertas e o vento sopra fraco de SW.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Nov 2009 às 12:00)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Olá

Hoje pela Aroeira a mínima foi de *16.9ºC*

Por agora sigo com 20.3ºC, céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas fortes.
Durante a noite já choveu.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2009 às 12:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento forte


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2009 às 12:22)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Sigoc com 21,5º e vento muito forte...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 12:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom dia!

A noite de hoje rendeu o _fabulástico_ valor de *1,1mm* de precipitação!

A temperatura mínima foi de *17,1ºC* e por agora encontro-me com 18,7ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de Sul, e pressão nos 1012 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 13:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Caiu há instantes um aguaceiro que durou apenas alguns segundos, mas não deu para acumular nada.
Continuo com os 8,1mm acumulados.
O vento sopra moderado a forte de sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2009 às 13:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Muito vento por aqui neste momento, já atingi os 64 km/h.

Nada de chuva.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 13:27)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

O vento está a aumentar substancialmente! *47,9 km/h* agora mesmo!

Céu _ameaçador_ e 19,2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 13:35)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Apenas vento moderado de SE e 20,7 ºC.

Não chove, não há vento forte. Por enquanto.


----------



## kikofra (15 Nov 2009 às 13:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chove fraco, com vento moderado


----------



## ferreirinha47 (15 Nov 2009 às 14:12)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



kikofra disse:


> Chove fraco, com vento moderado



Por aqui 7Km mas a norte as condições sao identicas chove fraco ha cerca de meia hora, pelo que vejo no radar o pico de percipitação deve se registrar la para os lados de peniche bombarral ou ate mesmo caldas da rainha


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 15:00)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Eis que começa a chover, embora fraco.

Temperatura nos 18,6ºC e 1011 hPa de pressão.

Vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2009 às 15:12)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Gilmet disse:


> Eis que começa a chover, embora fraco.



Por aqui também.

18.1ºC e 1009.9hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2009 às 15:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Começou agora a cair pingas grossas aqui...
20,6º e céu muito ameaçador....
E oiço o vento já a bater nas janelas, bem forte


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Nov 2009 às 15:40)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa tarde!
Mais do que a chuva, destaco o vento forte que se faz sentir.
Quanto ao elemento líquido, ontem ainda antes da meia noite choveu mais um pouco, pelo que os valores actualizados de ontem ficam em 4.3mm.
Hoje, mais 3.4mm, uma miséria, mas sempre é melhor que nada.
Por agora sigo com céu muito carregado, mas sem chuva há muito tempo.
Temperatura nos 20.3ºC, após mínima de 17.8ºC e máxima de 22.1ºC.
HR nos 80%, pressão nos 1011hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2009 às 15:54)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui vai chovendo, já levo 4.0 mm 

17.8ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 16:00)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chuva moderada e temperatura nos 19,5 ºC.

Vento moderado de SSE e pressão nos 1010,8 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 16:04)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chuva fraca e vento moderado a forte.
10,0mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2009 às 16:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Já registei na varanda uma rajada de 65,2km/h...neste momento começa a pingar


----------



## cactus (15 Nov 2009 às 16:06)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

boas vento moderado a forte s/ sw , ceu encoberto , ms nada de chuva por enquanto....:hmm


----------



## cactus (15 Nov 2009 às 16:07)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



miguel disse:


> Já registei na varanda uma rajada de 65,2km/h...neste momento começa a pingar



sim agora tb já pinga aqui , corrijo


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Nov 2009 às 16:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Olá

Por aquí na Aroeira sigo com 18.4ºC, algum vento e vão caindo uns pingos depois de mais um periodo de chuva moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Nov 2009 às 16:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Vai caindo uma chuva certinha há uns 10 minutos.
Mais 1mm.


----------



## cactus (15 Nov 2009 às 16:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Pararam os pingos , mas parece que o vento intensificou-se ( será impressao minha ) ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 16:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chego agora aos 6,0 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2009 às 16:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Neste momento chove de modo moderado, com vento forte...
Estão 20,1º


----------



## rfll (15 Nov 2009 às 16:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

boas tardes!
por aqui reina a chuva e vento, chuva que por vezes desafia as leis da física....caindo na horizontal...


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2009 às 16:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



cactus disse:


> Pararam os pingos , mas parece que o vento intensificou-se ( será impressao minha ) ?



Ainda pinga e não tarda muito para pegar a chover...o vento esta com rajadas constantemente acima dos 40km/h


----------



## Zapiao (15 Nov 2009 às 16:24)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui só pinga e fraco, nada d vento


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2009 às 16:27)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Agora chove com mais intensidade, e vento forte, está de noite, céu muito escuro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 16:33)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chuva de intensidade variável, vento fraco a moderado de Sul e 6,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## cactus (15 Nov 2009 às 16:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



miguel disse:


> Ainda pinga e não tarda muito para pegar a chover...o vento esta com rajadas constantemente acima dos 40km/h


 Pinga agora sim senhor e com grande intensidade aqui na minha zona , nota para o vento que "uiva"


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2009 às 17:02)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Já atingi os 100% de humidade 

Neste momento a chuva já rendeu 6.6 mm e continua a cair.

Estou com 16.6ºC e 97%


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2009 às 17:07)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chove por aqui e já marca 1,1mm o vento tem rajadas de 40/ 50km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Nov 2009 às 17:10)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Mais 1mm, elevando a contabilidade geral para 5.4mm hoje.
Mas vai dar mais...


----------



## rfll (15 Nov 2009 às 17:22)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

por aqui vai pingando e algum vento nada de especial.... alguém sabe o que se espera nas próximas horas?


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Nov 2009 às 17:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Desde as 00h que aqui já caíram 8.8 mm.

Neste momento continua a chover, ora fraco, ora moderado.


----------



## iceworld (15 Nov 2009 às 17:44)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chove moderado desde cerca das 16h30min. vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas.
Bom domingo de ronha...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Nov 2009 às 17:49)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui á pouco chuviscou mas não acumulou nada.


----------



## Lousano (15 Nov 2009 às 18:00)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui 18,1º e vento forte de Sul, rajada máxima 53,7 km/h.

Chuva desta tarde apenas 1,0mm, acumulados do dia 8,9mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Nov 2009 às 18:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa Noite

Neste momento estão 19.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SW e o céu está muito nublado, de vez enquando cai umas pingas mas nada demais.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 21.9ºC

T.Minima: 16.8ºC


----------



## DRC (15 Nov 2009 às 18:24)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui em Póvoa de Santa Iria, chuva fraca a moderada persistente.
Vento moderado, por vezes forte.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 18:36)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Eis que... Chove!

*13,7mm* acumulados até ao momento, a um ritmo que já atingiu os 11mm/h.

Temperatura nos 17,2ºC e pressão a 1011 hPa.

Rajada máxima de vento de *52,2 km/h* de SO (225º).


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Nov 2009 às 19:02)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

 olá, boa noite... 

Até a meio da tarde o cenário era apenas de céu completamente encoberto e vento moderado a forte com rajadas vindo de Sul. A temperatura máxima andou pelos *19.4ºC*.

Daí até agora a precipitação (por vezes intensa) deslocando-se quase na horizontal devido ao vento forte, tem sido uma constante!

Valores actuais: *17.8ºC* / *88% HR*.


----------



## iceworld (15 Nov 2009 às 19:06)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Continua a  já desde as 16h30min. Agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 19:22)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

20,0mm desde as 0h!
Chuva fraca e continua, trazida pelo vento moderado a forte de sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2009 às 19:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Neste momento o estado do tempo está a agravar-se, com vento forte, chuva moderada, querendo ir para forte, a minha rua começa a formar um PEQUENO RIO...


----------



## trepkos (15 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



andres disse:


> Neste momento o estado do tempo está a agravar-se, com vento forte, chuva moderada, querendo ir para forte, a minha rua começa a formar um PEQUENO RIO...



Não tarda tens de fugir ai para o Largo em frente da tua casa. 

Incrivel como a chuva anda tão perto mas ao mesmo tempo tão longe de mim.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Nov 2009 às 19:58)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

O vento forte permanece e a chuva apesar de menos intensa (só um pouco!) persiste, porque por vezes troca-nos as voltas quando a interpretamos!

Enfim, digam o que disserem do tempo, aqui o "je" está satisfeitíssimo com estas condições. Como sabe bem estar em casa com um tempo destes!

valores actuais: *18.1ºC* / *89% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 20:04)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Continua a chuva, a ritmo constante!

*15,7mm* de precipitação acumulada e 24,1 km/h de vento.

Temperatura nos 17,4ºC.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (15 Nov 2009 às 20:15)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

desde as 16h30 que chove ineterruptamente, neste momento chove torrencialmente aqui pelas bandas do lis, com vento moderado


----------



## kikofra (15 Nov 2009 às 20:23)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



ferreirinha47 disse:


> desde as 16h30 que chove ineterruptamente, neste momento chove torrencialmente aqui pelas bandas do lis, com vento moderado



Vinha agora postar isso, na minha rua ja ha 2h ou mais que a agua passa no meio da estrada, se isto continuar assim vamos la ver o que acontece.


----------



## Gongas (15 Nov 2009 às 20:39)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

desde as 16h que chove moderadamente sem parar. e as previsões são de mais chuva mais umas horas, quantas serão? faltam as trovoadas...


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Nov 2009 às 20:47)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui tem estado a cair chuva fraca toda a tarde, tendo eu acumulado 3mm durante a tarde, num total de, até agora, 6.4mm.
Gostava de ter os dados do Lightning para comparar até porque a chuva vem tocada a vento de sul, o que prejudica os meus dados, mas pelo que vi no site do IM, não devo estar muito longe dos valores correctos.
A temperatura segue nos 18.9ºC e a HR nos 93%. Pressão estável nos 1011hpa.


----------



## Teles (15 Nov 2009 às 20:50)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas , por aqui o dia de manhã , foi de morrinha , depois da hora do meio dia começou a chover com mais intensidade o que acumulou até ao momento 25mm , vento de momento fraco e uma temperatura de 16.4 graus


----------



## mocha (15 Nov 2009 às 21:03)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa noite, por aqui a chuve tem sido uma constante acompanhada de algum vento, ontem apos o concerto a viagem para a margem sul foi mto cautelosa, chovia imenso e na ponte sentia se mto vento, admito que senti algum receio a visibilidade era mt má, mas cheguei bem.
Agora parece que acalmou um pouco, resto de uma boa noite


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2009 às 21:08)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui já cheguei aos 10.0 mm 

Vento fraco e 16.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 21:18)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

_É vê-la cair certinha e miúdinha!_

Temperatura a descer, nos 16,6ºC actualmente, e *16,7mm* de precipitação.

Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Lousano (15 Nov 2009 às 21:22)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

O vento abrandou da média de 39 km/h para os 12 km/h actuais, passando também a chuva de fraco para moderado.


----------



## Madragoa (15 Nov 2009 às 21:23)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa noite 

Depois de um dia passado numa pequena localidade que tem o nome de Almornos,Sintra,posso vos dizer que quando cheguei a casa...fiquei admirado pelo total acumulado de,pois aonde tive toda a tarde(infelizmente ainda não tenho estação,nem net,neste local...mas esta para breve....) choveu muito mais do que aqui,(não tenho forma  de medir !!!mas garanto vos que choveu muito mais do que 5.8mm),e pelo que estou a ver na margem sul tanbem...,raio de sitio este....

Temp actual 18.3c
Humidade 90%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1009mb
Céu muito nublado
O vento sopra entre os 15 e os 25 km/h
Total acumulado no dia de hoje 5.8mm,mas eu digo vos que a norte de Lisboa,tem chovido bem mais...
Não chove desde as 20h



Cumprimentos...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Nov 2009 às 21:31)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas por aqui desde as 18:45h até ás 19:15h choveu tendo acumulado 1,5mm, a partir dai particamente não chove só algumas pinginhas de vez enquando.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Nov 2009 às 22:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom, continua a chuva, agora temporariamente moderada...
Resumo do dia:
Noite com chuva às primeiras horas da madrugada, manhã e início de tarde secos. A partir das 16h, começou a chover de forma persistente, mas com intensidade fraca.
Acumulado até ao momento, mas actualizável amanhã: 6.4mm.
Temperatura actual nos 18.2ºC, 93%HR, 1011hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.8ºC
22.1ºC.


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2009 às 22:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



mr. phillip disse:


> Bom, continua a chuva, agora temporariamente moderada...



Venha ela, faz falta...


----------



## thunderboy (15 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa noite

Por aqui chove ininterruptamente desde as 15.30h, tendo já acumulado 16mm hoje. O vento foi fraco a moderado durante a tarde mas agora mantém-se fraco/nulo. 
16ºC


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 22:53)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Madragoa disse:


> Total acumulado no dia de hoje 5.8mm,mas eu digo vos que a norte de Lisboa,tem chovido bem mais...



Sim, é verdade! 
Aqui não pára de chover desde o inicio da tarde.
Não é muito intensa, mas vai caindo e acumulando.
27,2mm desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2009 às 22:55)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui nem tem chovido assim muito!! tenho acumulado até agora 10,6mm o vento continua moderado com rajadas fortes


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2009 às 22:57)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Acabei de ultrapassar a barreira dos 20mm! Com *20,7mm* acumulados, continua a chover, em geral, de forma fraca.

Temperatura já na casa dos 15ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2009 às 23:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Eu devo ser a pessoa mais seca da região de Lisboa 

Apenas 13.4 mm até agora e 14.3ºC.


----------



## Lousano (15 Nov 2009 às 23:25)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chuva cada vez mais forte por aqui... já lá vão 16,0mm.

E a temperatura a descer... 15,1º.


----------



## Bastien (15 Nov 2009 às 23:27)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa noite 

Hoje a tarde tem-se revelado muito "molhada".
Por aqui a salientar o registo de 34,9 mm em precipitação desde as 0h, estando a chover de forma constante desde as 15h.
Actualmente, sigo com temperatura de 16,2ºC, pressão atmosférica de 1011 hpa, uma humidade de 97% e vento fraco ou nulo do quadrante S/SW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 23:27)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Acumulados 17,8 mm desde as 0h.

Um dia que até tem rendido mais do que esperava.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Nov 2009 às 23:39)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Olá de novo! 

Nota-se agora alguma melhoria por aqui, resta saber se é douradora!
Menos vento, menos chuva e a temperatura a descer.

Valores actuais: *15.1ºC* / *89% HR*


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui a precipitação acumulada aumentou para 12,7mm desde as 00h, o vento agora está bem mais calmo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 23:58)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

E continua a somar, com 18,2 mm.


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2009 às 00:00)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas por aqui acumulado até ao momento 30mm


----------



## Lousano (16 Nov 2009 às 00:01)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Melhor não há:

Dia 14 - 18,5mm
Dia 15 - 18,5mm
Hoje   - Pode ser outra dose.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2009 às 00:04)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *14,7ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *19,2ºC*

Vento Máximo: *52,2 km/h* de SO (225º)

Precipitação: *22,7mm*

---

De momento continua a chover com 15,0ºC.


----------



## F_R (16 Nov 2009 às 00:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chove bem neste momento

Durante todo o fim de semana tem chovido bem a noite


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 00:21)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Excelente dia, não?! 
Após uma aguaceiro moderado há instantes, surge mais uma trégua!
O vento está mais fraco e a chuva apresenta-se muito fraca.

*Extremos de 15-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 19.4ºC / 91% HR

*mínimos:* 14.8ºC / 82% HR

Valores actuais: *14.7ºC* / *90% HR*.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 01:02)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Vou com 1,9mm ao final da primeira hora do dia.
Ontem terminei com 28,7mm - igualando o dia mais chuvoso do ano (20/11/09).

O mês vai neste momento com 48,5mm.
O ano com 522,9mm.

Venha mais chuva!


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 01:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



AnDré disse:


> Venha mais chuva!



Esse desejo penso que é de consenso geral, ou pelo menos boa parte!

E depois também quero mudar o meu avatar e não queria que as condições do tempo ainda lhe correspondessem!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2009 às 01:47)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 18.3ºC

Máx - 14.4ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 64 km/h

Humidade mínima de 93% e máxima 100%

Precipitação - 14.4 mm rain rate máximo - 20.2 mm/hr

Céu muito nublado alternando com períodos de chuviscos vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2009 às 01:53)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Continua a caír _certinha_ ! 2,1mm, para já, e 15,6ºC de temperatura.

Assim me despeço, até mais logo.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 02:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Tudo muito mais calmo, sem a agitação de até há 1 ou 2 horas atrás!
Ela continua a cair mas claramente mais fraca.
É de notar que a nebulosidade por aqui está muito baixa, talvez nos 200m o que acima disso tudo está completamente oculto.

Valores sem alteração significativa: *14.8ºC* / *91% HR*.


----------



## meteo (16 Nov 2009 às 02:25)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa noite
Desde o fim da tarde chuva e mais chuva,fraca a moderada,e constante.Que bem sabe este tempo


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Nov 2009 às 08:50)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom dia!
Tal como previsto, ontem ainda antes da meia noite, o acumulado subiu mais qualquer coisa, dando um total de 11,8mm. 
Hoje, desde a meia noite, sigo com 1mm acumulado.
De momento, céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte, 19.3ºC e 93%HR, com 1011hpa.
Mínima de 15.7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Nov 2009 às 08:51)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom Dia

Por aqui esta madrugada rendeu 3.1mm.
Por agora estão 17.2ºC e o céu está nubaldo com abertas.
Minima foi de 16.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2009 às 10:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Muito vento por aqui, já tive 76 km/h


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 10:12)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom dia!

Durante a noite acumulei 8,1mm.

Agora, o céu encontra-se muito nublado, o vento sopra moderado a forte, por vezes muito forte, de sul e não chove.
A temperatura está nos 19ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 10:30)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Mário Barros disse:


> Muito vento por aqui, já tive 76 km/h



Por aqui vento fraco.

Acumulados 4,6 mm durante a madrugada.


----------



## rfll (16 Nov 2009 às 10:34)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

bom dia!
é impressão minha ou o vento está mais forte do que ontem...a velocidade das nuvens é impressionante.o que sera a "JÚLIA" vai deixar na despedida...


----------



## HotSpot (16 Nov 2009 às 11:15)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Vento brutal 

Moita - máxima de *57,9 km/h*
Cais do Sodré - máxima de *64,3 km/h*

...e não deve ficar por aqui.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 11:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom dia e boa semana! 

Após uma acalmia pela madrugada, o vento de SW continua intempestivo com rajadas por vezes bastante fortes. De momento não chove, se bem que se encontra tudo molhado.
Persistem as temperaturas amenas que com as atenções viradas para a necessidade de chuva, trata-se de uma irregularidade menor. A mínima da madrugada ficou-se pelos *14.6ºC*.

Valores actuais: *19.7ºC* / *83% HR*


----------



## rfll (16 Nov 2009 às 11:33)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...1116/JKXDoBYrCNKingdPntdi/por091116110029.jpg


ai vem ela....


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2009 às 11:45)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chuva muito forte neste momento!

Tenho *8,3mm* acumulados desde as 00h, mas este valor de certo aumentará agora!

Temperatura mínima de *14,8ºC* e actuais 18,4ºC!

Vento a 25,6 km/h de SE (135º).


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 11:49)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Gilmet disse:


> Chuva muito forte neste momento!



Essa vaga pelo menos ainda aqui não chegou, mas aqui em caso de aproximação de chuva forte nestas circunstâncias, o vento costuma dar o sinal prévio!


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 11:54)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Pelos vistos foi muito rápido!
Eles estão aí!

Chuva e vento intensos. 

Valores actuais: *19.2ºC* / *85% HR*.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Nov 2009 às 12:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui chuva muito intensa, e o vento diminuiu um pouco de intensidade, mantendo-se ainda forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2009 às 12:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui chuva intensa durante algum tempo, muito vento.

Está muito negro para oeste Massamá, Cacém e Sintra.

6.4 mm e 18.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2009 às 12:09)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



*26,4mm* e *108,84mm/h*.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 12:09)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Gilmet disse:


> *26,4mm* e *108,84mm/h*.



Estás no centro da acção!!






Aqui, vento muito forte.
Muito escuro a oeste.
E pingos que vêm na horizontal.
8,7mm


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Nov 2009 às 12:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Gilmet disse:


> *26,4mm* e *108,84mm/h*.





Um valor realmente bastante incrível, está tudo inundado à minha frente, há um rio completo pela estrada abaixo, e nas partes mais rochosas está a cair algumas pedras e pedaços de terra, nota-se um grande rio a descer por terra abaixo!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 12:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Cada vez mais poderosos.
Para ficar perfeito que tal uma trovoadazinha?
Pois, não me parece... 

Valores actuais: *18.9ºC* / *86% HR*


----------



## iceworld (16 Nov 2009 às 12:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Cerca de 17mm de  hoje sendo que agora aumentou bastante de intensidade.
14º de temperatura


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2009 às 12:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Média de vento nos últimos 10 minutos 45 km/H 

De momento não chove, 6.6 mm e 18.3ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 12:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Um tom cinzento intenso avista-se a Oeste, mas talvez passe aqui ao lado!


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Nov 2009 às 12:15)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Vem de Sul mais cinzento...


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 12:17)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Uma enxurrada daquelas aqui pela zona Oeste!


----------



## Bastien (16 Nov 2009 às 12:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas,

Chove torrencialmente acerca de 5 minutos nesta zona a norte de Lisboa.


----------



## rfll (16 Nov 2009 às 12:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

bem o vento esta...


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 12:24)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



rfll disse:


> bem o vento esta...



http://img266.imageshack.us/i/mov04041.mp4/

Aqui está assim.

Quando sopra uma rajada mais forte, as árvores até se vergam! 

Este vento e esta nebulosidade só me trazem pingos na horizontal.
Está há 1 hora a pingar.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2009 às 12:25)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui a situação é esta a nível de vento  céu muito nublado, 18.3ºC e 6.6 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 12:27)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Não chove e o vento sopra fraco a moderado, não se registando rajadas como em outros locais.

Velocidade média do vento de apenas 14,5 km/h. 

Rajada máxima até agora de 41,8 km/h.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 12:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

O meu pluviómetro é que ainda está na loja, se não conteria um volume bastante bom...
O display da minha estação é que por estes dias não tem parado de emitir avisos. 

Valores actuais: *18.8ºC* / *87% HR*


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Nov 2009 às 12:39)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não chove e o vento sopra fraco a moderado, não se registando rajadas como em outros locais.
> 
> Velocidade média do vento de apenas 14,5 km/h.
> 
> Rajada máxima até agora de 41,8 km/h.



Deixa lá Daniel, que por aqui a coisa também não está famosa, pelo menos no que à chuva diz respeito.
Apenas um pequeno aguaceiro que nem contabilizou e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes.
20.6ºC, 86%HR, 1010hpa, 1mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Nov 2009 às 12:40)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui nada de chuva, só vento que por vezes é forte, o céu está nublado com abertas e estão 21.7ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 12:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Uma trégua na chuva possivelmente momentânea.
O vento, esse não desiste!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2009 às 12:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

*28,6mm* por agora!

Atingi os 45,0 km/h de vento!


E até tive direito a piscina particular.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (16 Nov 2009 às 12:43)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

por aqui xove ineterruptamente ha 18 horas, pena nao ter pulviometro. Mas que rega


----------



## rfll (16 Nov 2009 às 12:43)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

caíram as nuvens ai...


----------



## Bastien (16 Nov 2009 às 12:44)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Depois de um abrandamento, eis que a chuva volta novamente a cair em força


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 12:46)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



mr. phillip disse:


> por aqui a coisa também não está famosa, pelo menos no que à chuva diz respeito.
> Apenas um pequeno aguaceiro que nem contabilizou e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes.
> 20.6ºC, 86%HR, 1010hpa, 1mm.



Esta bolsa parece ter apenas abrangido as faixas Oeste e Centro do distrito de Lisboa!


----------



## Bastien (16 Nov 2009 às 12:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

O caudal do rio Trancão, de repente parece que explodiu, levando uma corrente enorme e a subir a olhos vistos.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Nov 2009 às 12:52)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Começa a chover...

O cenário pela zona de Lisboa zona da Ponte 25 de Abril é esta:


----------



## LuisFilipe (16 Nov 2009 às 13:09)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Em Coimbra desde ontem a tarde que ainda nao parou de chuver. Sao muitos litros e litros de agua 

A partie de amanha parece que ja acalma


----------



## Bastien (16 Nov 2009 às 13:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Volta a carregar a percepitação e novamente em força.


----------



## Bastien (16 Nov 2009 às 13:43)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Devido á chuva intensa, aqui a montante, o rio Trancão já começou a galgar as margens e a inundar os campos adjacentes


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 13:46)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Bastien disse:


> Devido á chuva intensa, aqui a montante, o rio Trancão já começou a galgar as margens e a inundar os campos adjacentes



*Bastien,* consegues obter fotografias disso?
Se conseguires, partilha aqui no fórum.


---------------------

Volta a pinga aqui.
O vento mantém-se forte a muito forte de sul.


----------



## Bastien (16 Nov 2009 às 13:53)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Andre,

Estou a carregar a maquina fotografica, para poder enviar umas fotos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Nov 2009 às 14:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui ainda nada de chuva, nem tenho esperanças que chova por aqui hoje.


----------



## Bastien (16 Nov 2009 às 14:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Caros colegas,

Alguem pode ajudar-me a colocar umas fotos para partilhar com o forum?


----------



## Lousano (16 Nov 2009 às 14:24)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa tarde.

Duas horas de chuva muito forte já fizeram o acumulado de hoje subir até aos 35,8mm.

Só na última hora foram 17,6mm.

Neste momento vento moderado e 14,2º.


----------



## vitamos (16 Nov 2009 às 14:34)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas tardes!

Desde ontem ao final da tarde que a chuva não tem dado tréguas. O momento mais intenso que registei até agora foi hoje entre as 12h e as 13h: Chuva muito forte, praticamente sem vento... Uma autêntica parede horizontal. Para quem conhece Coimbra: Rios de lama a escorrerem do Pinhal de Marrocos para a Quinta da Nora e vários lençois de água junto ao Vale das Flores, nomeadamente perto do Centro de Saúde Norton de Matos. 

Agora tudo muito mais calmo, com céu encoberto e chuva muito fraca.


----------



## Zapiao (16 Nov 2009 às 14:38)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



vitamos disse:


> Boas tardes!
> 
> Desde ontem ao final da tarde que a chuva não tem dado tréguas. O momento mais intenso que registei até agora foi hoje entre as 12h e as 13h: Chuva muito forte, praticamente sem vento... Uma autêntica parede horizontal. Para quem conhece Coimbra: Rios de lama a escorrerem do Pinhal de Marrocos para a Quinta da Nora e vários lençois de água junto ao Vale das Flores, nomeadamente perto do Centro de Saúde Norton de Matos.


 Outra coisa ñ seria d esperar


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2009 às 14:44)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Bastien disse:


> Caros colegas,
> 
> Alguem pode ajudar-me a colocar umas fotos para partilhar com o forum?



Passa as fotos para o PC/Portátil, depois onde escreves o Post mais abaixo onde diz "Download ImageShack Toolbar" carregas onde diz "Procurar", indicas o local onde está a imagem, e carregas onde diz "Host IT".
Depois o sistema abre o site do ImageShack e só tens que copiar o endereço que apareçe no sitio onde diz creio "Hotlink para Foruns", e colas aqui onde eu escrevi este post.
É simples ... creio que para fotos funcione tb assim !!

Tens é que fazer o mesmo para todas as imagens .....

Acho que é este sistema mais fácil !!


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2009 às 14:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa tarde, a Júlia por aqui até nem me tem dado desilusões, por aqui cai neste momento Chuva forte acompanhada de Vento moderado de Sudoeste.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 14:51)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

12,1mm na última hora na EMA de Coimbra (aeródromo). 








A RUEMA do Cacém com 10,7mm na última hora. Pena não ter dados da hora anterior. De qualquer forma os 21mm em pouco tempo registados pela estação do Gil, dão conta da intensidade do aguaceiro que passou na região.







Precipitação acumulada na última hora:
Estimativa do radar de Coruche







Para Lisboa aproxima-se agora bastante nebulosidade.
Vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 14:56)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aguaceiro fraco a moderado de momento.

Vamos ver quanto dura.

Desde madrugada não registo mais acumulação de precipitação.


----------



## dahon (16 Nov 2009 às 14:57)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



vitamos disse:


> Boas tardes!
> 
> Desde ontem ao final da tarde que a chuva não tem dado tréguas. O momento mais intenso que registei até agora foi hoje entre as 12h e as 13h: Chuva muito forte, praticamente sem vento... Uma autêntica parede horizontal. Para quem conhece Coimbra: Rios de lama a escorrerem do Pinhal de Marrocos para a Quinta da Nora e vários lençois de água junto ao Vale das Flores, nomeadamente perto do Centro de Saúde Norton de Matos.
> 
> Agora tudo muito mais calmo, com céu encoberto e chuva muito fraca.




Confirmo na totalidade pois por volta das 12:35 estava a sair do PoloII e o rio de lama era impressionante tal como a quantidade de chuva que caia.
Cumps.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 15:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chove forte agora, com um rate de 88,6 mm/h.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Nov 2009 às 15:12)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Carga brutal aqui na Baixa de Lisboa *4,8 mm* em meia hora.

Rain/rate máximo de 137,9 mm/hr


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 15:12)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Chove forte agora, com um rate de 88,6 mm/h.



Aumenta a instensidade, com 113,0 mm/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2009 às 15:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Muitas nuvens negras para a Amadora 






Por agora céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 18.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 15:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

A sul está assim:






Para lá do Monsanto, tudo negro, negro!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 15:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Continua a chuva forte, com um rate de 90,8 mm/h.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2009 às 15:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

A zona de Lisboa e arredores vai levar pelo menos na proxima 1/2 hora com uma bela carga de água pelo menos é o que mostra o Sat24 !!


----------



## ct5iul (16 Nov 2009 às 15:25)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Max:31.6 10:47

Temp actual 18.7ºC 15:20
Pressão: 1009.8Hpa 15:20
Intensidade do Vento: 12.2 km/h 15:20
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:SE
Temperatura do vento: 16.8ºC 15:20
Humidade Relativa:88% 15:20
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 6.5 mm 15:20
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 18.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco 15:20
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento chove bem por aqui  vento moderado

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## NorthWind (16 Nov 2009 às 15:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Aurélio disse:


> A zona de Lisboa e arredores vai levar pelo menos na proxima 1/2 hora com uma bela carga de água pelo menos é o que mostra o Sat24 !!



Neste momento abate-se uma grande chuvada sobre Lisboa! O céu está bastante escuro! 

As imagens de radar prometem.....


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Nov 2009 às 15:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Olá

Estou na escola e chove agora torrencialmente.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2009 às 15:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui começa a chover mais ainda nada de mais.

Tá muitooo negro


----------



## NorthWind (16 Nov 2009 às 15:31)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui começa a chover mais ainda nada de mais.
> 
> Tá muitooo negro



Neste momento em Lisboa está tudo


----------



## cardu (16 Nov 2009 às 15:31)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

em vila franca xira ja há trovoada e chove torrencialmente


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2009 às 15:38)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

parece que vem ai festa.
o céu escureceu rapidamente e começa a pingar


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2009 às 15:38)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui também acabou de haver um trovão ao que se seguiu chuva intensa e vento que ainda persiste. Visibilidade quase nula.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2009 às 15:43)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui já cai certinha.

7.6 mm moderado e 18.1ºC.

1008.4hpa.


----------



## Lousano (16 Nov 2009 às 15:52)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

E parece que promete ainda mais.


----------



## Gongas (16 Nov 2009 às 15:56)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por Coimbra chove a 24 horas quase sem parar, e vem la mais...já anseio por uns dias de sol, visto as previsões indicarem po proximo fim de semana mais do mesmo. a última semana o tempo teve sempre nublado com chuva. hoje nota-se mais frio.


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2009 às 16:03)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui já acalmou, a passagem da célula durou uns 10 minutos e rendeu apenas um trovão. Mas talvez venha mais, pelo menos na Caparica o Henrique diz que começou a chover intensamente de novo.


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2009 às 16:03)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas , por aqui o dia começou com alguns aguaceiros , por volta das 13:00 caiu  uma valente chuva que causou algumas inundações por aqui , total de precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 38mm e temperatura actual de 17,7Cº


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2009 às 16:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Que saudades de um dia assim..a Chuva é forte e cai praticamente na Horizontal há uns bons 15 minutos


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2009 às 16:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chuva muito intensa neste momento.


----------



## Lousano (16 Nov 2009 às 16:08)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Depois de um período de chuva fraca... chuva forte novamente.

41,1mm até ao momento.


----------



## Don Corleone (16 Nov 2009 às 16:10)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Chuva fortissima aqui na Charneca desde à 20 minutos, o parque infantil aqui no largo está inundado, água com 10 cm de altura.


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2009 às 16:12)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

E continua a cair de forma muito intensa.


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2009 às 16:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui já tudo mais calmo, mas há pouco houve alguns periodos com chuva forte, trovoadas: nada a assinalar por aqui.
mas parece que vem mais....


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2009 às 16:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Piora a  cada minuto a minha varanda já tem 3 a 4cm de água.


----------



## RMira (16 Nov 2009 às 16:21)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui em Lisboa caiu um peso de água como há muito tempo não via! Que saudades!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 16:27)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Novamente um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de um trovão, que rendeu mais uns mm.

Acumulados 20,6 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Nov 2009 às 16:35)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas tardes
Por aqui o dia até agora foi de chuva moderada/forte.
Algumas pequenas inundações locais.
Das 13.15 às 13.45h choveu muito forte e graças a  isso apanhei um amolha hoje ao tentar que a água não chegasse a casa dos meu avós...


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2009 às 16:43)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

boas tardes
pelo campo grande o dia tem sido de vento moderado com rajadas, ceu muito nublado por nuvens de crescente desenvolvimenmto vertical e aguaceiros.
entre as 15h e as 16.30h passou uma linha de instabilidade que causou chuva forte e vento tambem intenso
é de realçar que o GFS das 12z intensificou a precipitaçao para as proximas 12-24h
no que toca ao fim de semana, passei-o na louriceira, onde choveu bastante embora com rain-rates pouco significativos tendo o dia de ontem sido aquele com mais acçao, o vento soprou moderado.

EDIT: novo aguaceiro forte


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Nov 2009 às 16:44)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Grande chuvada em Almada que apanhei quando ia e vinha do Almada Fórum!
Não se via nada na estrada!
Há muito tempo que não via chover assim...
E vinha eu para casa, a pensar que o penico se tinha fartado de trabalhar, quando me começo a aperceber que quanto mais me aproximava de St.ª Marta, menos intensa era a chuva e menos carregado o céu...
Em Corroios, alguma chuva forte, mas nada de extraordinário, pois estava tudo transitável...
Em Sta. Marta, a desilusão... Não obstante estar a chover, as zonas que normalmente ficam inundadas nem tinham acumulado água...
Resultado: 2mm apenas! Uma vergonha!
O Lightning, mesmo aqui a 2 ou 3 km, ficou com mais de 20mm...
Há dias assim...


----------



## NorthWind (16 Nov 2009 às 16:44)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Gigantesca nuvem escura na zona de Lisboa ( Sete Rios- Laranjeiras) 

A chuvada não deve tardar....


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Nov 2009 às 16:44)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Que temporal que se abateu agora por Almada.

Dados até ao momento:

Descrição - Actual - Máxima - Mínima - Média

Temperatura: 18.6 °C  21.4 °C  14.9 °C  17.7 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 17.4 °C  18.4 °C  13.8 °C  16.2 °C  
Humidade: 93% 95% 83% 91% 
Velocidade do vento: 13.2km/h /  44.6km/h  - 6.9km/h  
Rajada de vento: 14.3km/h /  44.6km/h  - - 
Vento: SU-SUDOESTE - - SU-SUDESTE 
Pressão: 1008.7hPa  1012.1hPa  1008.4hPa  - 
Precipitação: 26.9mm  

Histórico das últimas 2 horas:

Hora - Temperatura - Pto Orvalho - Pressão - Dir.Vento - Veloc.Vento - Rajada - Humidade - Precipitação
15:09 19.3 °C  17.6 °C  1009.0hPa  SU-SUDESTE 11.7km/h  14.3km/h  90% 5.1mm  
15:14 19.3 °C  17.7 °C  1009.0hPa  SU-SUDESTE 16.9km/h  16.9km/h  91% 5.1mm  
15:19 19.2 °C  17.7 °C  1009.0hPa  ESTE 4.7km/h  20.4km/h  91% 5.1mm  
15:24 19.2 °C  17.7 °C  1009.4hPa  SUDOESTE 16.4km/h  20.4km/h  91% 5.6mm  
15:29 19.1 °C  17.7 °C  1009.4hPa  SUL 5.0km/h  28.0km/h  92% 6.1mm  
15:34 19.1 °C  17.7 °C  1009.4hPa  SUDESTE 15.0km/h  28.0km/h  92% 6.6mm  
15:39 19.1 °C  17.7 °C  1009.0hPa  SUL 5.6km/h  19.0km/h  92% 6.6mm  
15:44 19.0 °C  17.6 °C  1009.0hPa  SUDESTE 13.7km/h  19.8km/h  92% 6.6mm  
15:49 18.9 °C  17.5 °C  1009.0hPa  SUDESTE 6.8km/h  19.8km/h  92% 5.1mm  
15:54 18.9 °C  17.5 °C  1008.7hPa  SU-SUDESTE 9.7km/h  18.7km/h  92% 5.1mm  
15:59 18.9 °C  17.5 °C  1008.7hPa  SU-SUDESTE 7.1km/h  12.2km/h  92% 4.1mm  
16:04 18.9 °C  17.5 °C  1008.7hPa  SUL 18.3km/h  18.3km/h  92% 3.0mm  
16:09 18.9 °C  17.5 °C  1009.0hPa  SU-SUDOESTE 25.4km/h  25.4km/h  92% 5.6mm  
16:14 18.4 °C  16.9 °C  1008.7hPa  ES-SUDESTE 7.9km/h  25.4km/h  91% 14.0mm  
16:19 18.3 °C  16.9 °C  1008.4hPa  SUDOESTE 11.4km/h  23.0km/h  92% 17.5mm  
16:24 18.4 °C  17.3 °C  1008.4hPa  SU-SUDESTE 9.3km/h  19.0km/h  93% 17.5mm  
16:29 18.5 °C  17.3 °C  1008.7hPa  SUL 3.5km/h  15.0km/h  93% 17.5mm  
16:34 18.5 °C  17.3 °C  1008.7hPa  SUDOESTE 7.9km/h  19.0km/h  93% 17.0mm  
16:40 18.6 °C  17.4 °C  1008.7hPa  SUL 4.2km/h  19.0km/h  93% 17.0mm  

Que 2a feira esta! O trânsito está um caos, e a baixa de Almada está um rio autêntico.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 16:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui o vento soprou, soprou, mas não trouxe grande coisa.
Vou com 11,3mm acumulados desde as 0h.


No entanto, há estações na grande Lisboa que têm tido mais sorte, e já vão com valores de precipitação acumulada consideráveis!


----------



## Henrique (16 Nov 2009 às 16:53)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Ao regresso a casa, decidi tirar umas quantas fotos.
Escusado será dizer que há muito tempo que não via chover desta maneira. Rios por todo o lado, as estradas converteram-se em pequenos riachos que obviamente dificultaram em demasia a minha rotineira viagem até casa. 
De mais importante que tenha observado foi talvez dois carros bloqueados numa rua alagada.

Passo então a mostrar algumas fotos.

A chegada a Cacilhas, com alguns formações interessantes.
Virado a Este.





NO





NO





Uma panorâmica 180º mal tirada :P





Após alguns minutos, avista-se uma empolgante formação a SO.





Já mais proxima.





E eis que começa a festa.













Ao contrario de alguns membros, não ouvi nem vi nenhuma descarga eléctrica, mas já valeu pela chuvada.

Neste momento tenho 18.8ºC e 90% Hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Nov 2009 às 17:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui neste momento estão 20.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, a respeito de chuva ainda nada, ora esta uns com tanto e outros com nada.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.0ºC

T.Minima: 16.3ºC


----------



## thunderboy (16 Nov 2009 às 17:08)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Trovoada
PS: chuva torrencial


----------



## Jota 21 (16 Nov 2009 às 17:10)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Pela imagem de Radar das 16:30h a zona de Lisboa e arredores vai levar mais uma bela rega dentro de pouco tempo...


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 17:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Grandes registos *Henrique*! 

O resultado dessa chuva:

10,6mm no Geofísico;
11,2mm na Gago Coutinho.





Penso que os 24,8mm da RUEMA de Sacavém, são um valor sobrestimado da precipitação, pois jám ontem esta estação acumulou mais de 60mm ao longo do dia.
Os 0mm das RUEMAS da Estrela e da Estefânia também deverão estar incorrectos.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Nov 2009 às 17:15)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Pelo que me apercebi, pelos relatos dos nossos companheiros foristas, e mesmo do site do IM, fiquei mesmo na orla da grande chuvada que caiu, apanhando apenas uns reles restos...
Pois até poderia pensar que poderia ter perdido precipitação pela má colocação do pluviómetro, mas não foi o caso, pois até agora tinha praticamente a mesma precipitação do Lightning que é o meu fiel da balança, e a estrada em Sta. Marta não estava muito molhada, nem havia acumulação.
De facto, estes 2 km para Sul em relação a Corroios, e os 6 ou 7 km para Almada fizeram uma grande diferença, infelizmente.
De momento, céu nublado, nem uma pinga, 19.6ºC e 93%HR.
Pressão nos 1009hpa.


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2009 às 17:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

há bocado caiu uma bela "carga d'agua"
Trovoada=zero


----------



## thunderboy (16 Nov 2009 às 17:18)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

A situação começou a ficar um pouco assustadora


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2009 às 17:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui em Setúbal nada de nada em termos de chuva apenas o vento não para e a rajada máxima que registei foi de 66km/h mas fez muitas mais e mais fortes que não registei... a temperatura é de 19,6ºC e a precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é de 2,1mm


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2009 às 17:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Eis como ficou a Cova da Piedade depois deste dilúvio que se abateu sobre a Cidade de Almada e arredores, peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos mas na altura não tinha a máquina comigo e tive de tirar com telemóvel


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2009 às 17:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Jota 21 disse:


> Pela imagem de Radar das 16:30h a zona de Lisboa e arredores vai levar mais uma bela rega dentro de pouco tempo...



Estas últimas estão a passar mais a Oeste, Cascais/Estoril


----------



## ferreirinha47 (16 Nov 2009 às 17:34)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Vince disse:


> Estas últimas estão a passar mais a Oeste, Cascais/Estoril



aqui por Leiria depoois de um breve iterregno eis que volta a chover, e por essa imagem de radar quer dizer que a festa ainda nao acabou,


----------



## Jota 21 (16 Nov 2009 às 17:36)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Vince disse:


> Estas últimas estão a passar mais a Oeste, Cascais/Estoril



Pois, como isto vai "escorregando" de Sudoeste para Nordeste pode acertar um pouco mais ao lado... Será que a outra mancha maior vem para estes lados ou vai passar ao largo da costa?


----------



## thunderboy (16 Nov 2009 às 17:45)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

A chuva teima em não parar.
Chove forte há mais de meia hora

edit(17.49): trovão


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2009 às 17:47)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Dá ideia que pelo menos as mais próximas serão também a oeste de Lisboa, mas mais tarde talvez aparecem novas, a última saída do GFS mantém a instabilidade até pouco depois da meia noite em todo este eixo mas já se sabe que nesta sinóptica convectiva há já muita lotaria. As condições parecem bastante favoráveis mas nunca dará para todos


----------



## Levante (16 Nov 2009 às 17:51)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Não resisti a vir acompanhar a situação na zona da capital.
Parece que estou num país diferente...


----------



## Jota 21 (16 Nov 2009 às 17:56)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Vince disse:


> Dá ideia que pelo menos as mais próximas serão também a oeste de Lisboa, mas mais tarde talvez aparecem novas, a última saída do GFS mantém a instabilidade até pouco depois da meia noite em todo este eixo mas já se sabe que nesta sinóptica convectiva há já muita lotaria. As condições parecem bastante favoráveis.



Como vou agora para Sintra pode ser que me toque alguma coisa...

Já agora como este é o tópico de seguimento e embora atrasado umas horas fica aqui o relato, também já dado por outros membros da zona de Sintra, de uma chuvada monumental em Mem-Martins, hoje, por volta das 12:30h-13:00h. Deu para assistir a algumas (pequenas) inundações E claro a dois acidentes no IC19 (zona de Rio de Mouro)


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2009 às 17:58)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

o meu irmão disse que viu há pouco varios clarões para os lados do Montejunto.
mas fui agora a janela e nada de nada


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Nov 2009 às 18:02)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Novo aguaceiro em Almada, 26.9 mm acumulados até ao momento. O Meteograma GFS/MeteoPT prevê para a cidade mais 23.4 mm, mais de 20 até ao final da noite.

Sigo ainda com 1008.4 hPa, 19ºC e 93% o vento está moderado, 27 km/h há pouco.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2009 às 18:03)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Lá tive eu que vir dar mais uma volta a Lisboa (imaginária)... para dizer que pelo SAT24 parece aproximar mais uma célula bastante interessante mas bastante instável pois está sempre em transformação.
Segue na trajectoria SW - NE mas dá-me a ideia que passará a Noroeste de Lisboa !!
Dá-me tb a ideia que na zona de lisboa mais umas duas horas e a instabilidade passará !!
A precipitação principal dentro de algumas horas deverá rumar ao Centro/Norte e Norte do país que pelos relatos/ausencia deles parece estar com uma tarde bastante calma !!
O centro do país pelas imagens de satélite é que parece que está com a animação toda !!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Nov 2009 às 18:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas....
O dia de hoje foi de sol e nuvens durante a manha, vento forte, durante a tarde ocorreu chuva forte, com vento forte, agora estão 19,4º e céu encoberto, claro com vento forte
para a noite acho que vamos ter bastante animação


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2009 às 18:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aproximam-se novamente as nuvens e o Vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade nos últimos 15minutos.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Nov 2009 às 18:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Já não chove mas avisto clarões para o lado da serra d'aire.


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2009 às 18:35)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



mr. phillip disse:


> Pelo que me apercebi, pelos relatos dos nossos companheiros foristas, e mesmo do site do IM, fiquei mesmo na orla da grande chuvada que caiu, apanhando apenas uns reles restos...
> Pois até poderia pensar que poderia ter perdido precipitação pela má colocação do pluviómetro, mas não foi o caso, pois até agora tinha praticamente a mesma precipitação do Lightning que é o meu fiel da balança, e a estrada em Sta. Marta não estava muito molhada, nem havia acumulação.
> De facto, estes 2 km para Sul em relação a Corroios, e os 6 ou 7 km para Almada fizeram uma grande diferença, infelizmente.



Obrigado pela parte que me toca. 

De facto choveu por vezes torrencialmente aqui, o parque nas traseiras da minha casa transformou-se num lago.

Desta vez não consegui ir fazer uma caçada à estrada nacional para ver como estavam as coisas, mas adivinho, pois fartei-me de ouvir bombeiros para lá e para cá.

Fiquei em casa a tarde toda a trabalhar no meu próximo projecto que espero que revolucione este tipo de situações que aconteceram hoje. Mas é surpresa, não digo nada. 

Ainda consegui registar rain rate's de mais de 50 milímetros por hora. Houve um que foi mesmo aos 72 mm/h. Só hoje já cá cantam 24 mm. 

O vento tem soprado forte com rajadas. E ainda continua.

Agora, por favor, digam-me que este temporal ainda vai continuar até pelo menos de madrugada e que as próximas horas vão trazer novos agravamentos do tempo.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 19:06)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Jota 21 disse:


> Já agora como este é o tópico de seguimento e embora atrasado umas horas fica aqui o relato, também já dado por outros membros da zona de Sintra, de uma chuvada monumental em Mem-Martins, hoje, por volta das 12:30h-13:00h. Deu para assistir a algumas (pequenas) inundações E claro a dois acidentes no IC19 (zona de Rio de Mouro)



Já o haviamos referido mais atrás.
Aliás, os valores registados pela estação do Gilmet, em Mira-Sintra, davam conta disso mesmo.

Há instantes saíram os dados das synops, e dão conta de uns impressionantes *74mm* na estação da Granja em Sintra.

O mesmo valor também para a estação de Cernache (Coimbra), a confirmar os relatos de chuva forte na cidade, também aqui descritos.






Precipitação acumulada entre as 18h de ontem e as 18h de hoje.


----------



## Lousano (16 Nov 2009 às 19:08)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Mais uma chuvada impessionante e já registo 50mm hoje.

EDIT: 57,6 mm


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Nov 2009 às 19:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui fui um dia de chuva torrencial, mas chuva a sério não via cargas de água como estas há tempos, está tudo inundado, rios e mais rios pelas estradas fora, na minha escola o campo de futebol passou a uma piscina municipal, isto muitas vezes com grandes rajadas de vento...
Veremos o que nos reserva esta madrugada, e que venham mais destes tempos
Por aqui até ao momento nada de trovoada...


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2009 às 19:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

*52,8mm*

É este o valor de precipitação acumulada, hoje!

Foi uma tarde espectacular, sem dúvida!


Por agora, não chove, temperatura na casa dos 17ºC e céu encoberto.

Vento moderado.


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2009 às 19:29)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Pois, essa zona de Rio Mouro, Mem Martins, Mira-Sintra, etc, levaram com 2 células seguidas na zona


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Nov 2009 às 19:30)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Venha ela......agravamento para as proximas horas...
Neste momento 19,3º e vento forte.....


----------



## iceworld (16 Nov 2009 às 19:35)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom vinha aqui relatar que choveu muito todo o dia mas o quadro acima representa bem o que se passou.
Acho que ainda podemos chegar aos 100mm  hoje porque esse quadro é até ás 18h00 e desde essa hora até agora tem chovido com grande intensidade.

EDIT:André onde vez esse quadro?
       Obrigado desde já.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Nov 2009 às 19:40)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Enquanto por cima de mim há uma aberta a sul vêem-se clarões.


----------



## kikofra (16 Nov 2009 às 19:42)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Incrivel como ontem havia alerta laranja para a chuva e hoje quando ela esta mais forte estamos em alerta amarelo.

Estaçaõ meteoleiria leva ja Total de Chuva: 30 mm a menos de 1mm de passar o seu recorde de precepitação.

Avistei ja 3 claroes e chegei a casa todo molhado.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2009 às 19:52)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

A mancha nublosa agora parece estar mais um sentido Oeste-Leste do que SW - NE, pelo menos não tão pronunciado o que me minha opinião originará um agravamento do estado do tempo inicialmente na região centro e depois progredindo para Norte ... 
Assim acho que dentro de uma hora a chuva intensificará na região centro (não sei se contemplará Lisboa) e mais de madrugada o Porto com chuva forte e trovoada !!

Não sou adivinho é aquilo que me parece neste momento, mas posso estar enganado ...


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2009 às 19:56)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas, a momentos houve um forte vendaval acompanhado de chuva forte e trovoadas , que acumulou até agora 49mm de precipitação , neste momento algumas abertas


----------



## thunderboy (16 Nov 2009 às 20:02)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Eis que volta a chover forte e trovoada à mistura.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 20:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Não choveu mais após as 17h, tendo ficado com 20,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## dahon (16 Nov 2009 às 20:22)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas! Por Coimbra chove forte e já ouvi um trovão.


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Nov 2009 às 20:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Olá

Por agora sigo com 15.5ºC e não chove.
Pressão de 1010.6 hPa.
A máxima foi de *20.4ºC*


----------



## rijo (16 Nov 2009 às 20:30)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Houve agora um pico de energia na cidade de Queluz (Massamá, Monte Abraão e Queluz). No local onde passam os postes de alta tensão o céu parecia iluminado por relâmpagos ininterruptamente. 

Será que o radar do IM captou? Pode ter sido devido à humidade no ar/chuva?


----------



## Lousano (16 Nov 2009 às 20:38)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

A chuva forte continua, mas agora com trovoada 

67,8mm.


----------



## ALV72 (16 Nov 2009 às 20:39)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Neste momento em Vila Nova Poiares chove torrencialmente e troveja em força !!

Joao


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2009 às 20:39)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



rijo disse:


> Houve agora um pico de energia na cidade de Queluz (Massamá, Monte Abraão e Queluz). No local onde passam os postes de alta tensão o céu parecia iluminado por relâmpagos ininterruptamente.
> 
> Será que o radar do IM captou? Pode ter sido devido à humidade no ar/chuva?



Consegues descrever melhor o que viste? Foi apenas num poste de alta-tensão ou em vários vãos da linha?


----------



## A.gomes (16 Nov 2009 às 20:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bem, fortes chovadas desde a 13he 30 , abrandou entre as 18 e as 20h, e agora e chovas fortes, trovadas e muito vento..


----------



## Fantkboy (16 Nov 2009 às 20:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



dahon disse:


> Boas! Por Coimbra chove forte e já ouvi um trovão.



Aqui está a culpada!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2009 às 20:42)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Pelas imagens de satélite e pelo radar do IM eu diria que dentro de 1h a precipitação deve chegar em força novamente a Lisboa e a mesma coisa para o litoral norte e centro !!
E desta vez não será tanto em células mas a depressão propriamente dita !!


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2009 às 20:42)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



> Houve agora um pico de energia na cidade de Queluz (Massamá, Monte Abraão e Queluz). No local onde passam os postes de alta tensão o céu parecia iluminado por relâmpagos ininterruptamente.
> 
> Será que o radar do IM captou? Pode ter sido devido à humidade no ar/chuva?



eu por acaso reparei..a luz tava só a falhar nos estudios da Tvi..eu vi la atráz no Jornal Nacional


----------



## Fantkboy (16 Nov 2009 às 20:45)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

No DEA no site do Instituto de meteorologia mostra descargas na região de Lisboa! 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 20:54)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Há cerca de 45 minutos tinha 19,2 ºC.

Estão já 15,4 ºC e vento mdoerado de NO, que está a provocar um arrefecimento enorme.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2009 às 20:58)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Supostamente tratou-se de um transitório numa linha o que por si só não é boa notícia... ou então uma mistura de muita sujidade acumulada e muita humidade. Normalmente a pasta resultante é boa condutora... Mas o pessoal no despacho nacional deve ter tratado do assunto.


----------



## trepkos (16 Nov 2009 às 20:59)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

À bocado ouvi na RFM que era uma noite chuvosa, mas aqui só não faz sol pq é de noite. 

Devia se referir a Lisboa.


----------



## ALV72 (16 Nov 2009 às 21:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Um pequeno video do mau tempo de há pouco.

**
Joao


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2009 às 21:13)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Está a ficar fresquinho!

*13,9ºC* actuais com céu muito nublado.

Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 21:19)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



iceworld disse:


> EDIT:André onde vez esse quadro?
> Obrigado desde já.



São dados da OGIMET.
Vê aqui!

------------------------

Aqui o vento também rodou para norte, e a temperatura caiu a pique.
13,5ºC.

Mantenho os 11,3mm desde as 0h.


----------



## dahon (16 Nov 2009 às 21:20)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Neste momento chegou o diluvio a Coimbra chove torrencial.


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Nov 2009 às 21:23)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Olá

Sigo com 15.0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 21:26)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui 15,1 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NO, não chove.


----------



## Madragoa (16 Nov 2009 às 21:28)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boa noite...

Temperatura actual de 15.3c
Humidade nos 84%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1009mb
Céu muito nublado
Vento moderado de N/NO soprando entre os 10/15km/h
O penico   hoje vai com 10mm(e não marca mais porque a maior parte da chuva caiu na hórizontal...)

Choveu torrencialmente pelo menos 45 minutos...e o vento soprou forte entre as 15h15m e as 16horas
Estando agora mais ou menos desde as 18 horas sem chover

Pelas imagens de satélite(se não se dissipar....),parece que vem ai a 2 parte da dona Júlia...


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 21:31)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Olá boa noite! 

Durante cerca de 20 minutos, após as 4 da tarde, por aqui verificou-se um cenário diluviano!
Não sei até que ponto posso considerar se foi do tipo torrencial ou simplesmente forte; a intensidade do vento acompanhou este extremo, o que apesar da euforia associada a estes eventos, a preocupação centrou-se na possível projecção de objectos como ramos de árvores que se observavam no ar arrastados pelos ventos fortíssimos. 

Senti isto na pele por que estava no exterior momentos após ter começado, em auxílio dentro dos possíveis, a uma vizinha em que algumas áreas do telhado já muito antigo da sua casa simplesmente voaram com a fúria dos ventos. 
Resultado, ficou com a casa quase toda alagada. Os Bombeiros distribuídos por vários locais também com problemas não puderam estar presentes naquele momento, só cerca de 1 hora mais tarde apareceu um piquete com 2 elementos, paciência!

Para além de alguma ajuda dentro de casa, com ajuda de outros 2 vizinhos tivemos que colocar um plástico por cima do telhado, o que foi um pouco arriscado por estar muito escorregadio.
Esperemos que esta solução provisória dê alguma resposta se voltar a chover.
Enfim foi uma aventura daquelas! 
Cheguei agora e um reconfortante jantar me espera. Até já...


----------



## Seavoices (16 Nov 2009 às 21:58)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

A festa vai começar em Lisboa e arredores!


----------



## Madragoa (16 Nov 2009 às 22:02)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Começou a chover fraco...sigo com 15.5c,a pressão nos 1010m


Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2009 às 22:04)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui chove moderado e oiço trovoada ao longe


----------



## thunderboy (16 Nov 2009 às 22:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Venha ela!
Desde que não faça muito estragos ...
14.6ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Nov 2009 às 22:08)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Jackpot na grande Lisboa. Chegou a trovoada.

Há minutos:

Temperatura:  	 15.6 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	13.4 °C 	
Humidade: 	87% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	2.1km/h / 
Vento: 	NOR-NOROESTE 
Pressão: 	1011.4hPa 	
Precipitação: 	27.4mm


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2009 às 22:10)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



rijo disse:


> Houve agora um pico de energia na cidade de Queluz (Massamá, Monte Abraão e Queluz). No local onde passam os postes de alta tensão o céu parecia iluminado por relâmpagos ininterruptamente.
> 
> Será que o radar do IM captou? Pode ter sido devido à humidade no ar/chuva?



Se calhar foi algum rebentamento de uma linha de alta tensao , ja vi um que o ceu se iluminou todo de branco cada clarao que dava ... se calhar pode ter sido outra coisa nao sei ...


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 22:12)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Vi agora mesmo um clarão a sul. 

Vai chovendo...
14,2ºC, e a subir novamente.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2009 às 22:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Também já pude ouvir alguns _roncos_, mas ainda muito longe.

Temperatura nos 14,9ºC e chuva fraca!


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2009 às 22:18)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Acabei de ver um relâmpago ao longe, para os lados de Lisboa. 

Malditos prédios, não deixam ver o horizonte por completo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 22:18)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Caiu um aguaceiro forte, mas sem trovoada.

Acumulado mais 1,0 mm com este aguaceiro.

Total de hoje até agora de 21,8 mm.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2009 às 22:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Vi bastantes clarões e a seguir caiu um forte aguaceiro de um minuto e que era acompanhado de granizo...


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Nov 2009 às 22:41)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Avisto clarões ao longe de Sul...


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Nov 2009 às 22:42)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas

Agora mais calmo mas ainda à pouco tive a sorte de estar no caminho da passagem de célula bem poderosa, foi possível fazer alguns registos da chuva forte e trovoada.

Abraços


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Nov 2009 às 22:46)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Lightning disse:


> Acabei de ver um relâmpago ao longe, para os lados de Lisboa.
> 
> Malditos prédios, não deixam ver o horizonte por completo...



E se tivesses olhado para Sul, ainda terias visto mais, pois ainda vi uns 4 ou 5 e ouvi alguns deles.
De qualquer forma, agora não troveja há um bocado.
Caiu um aguaceiro moderado mas breve que deixou mais 1mm, elevando a contabilidade do dia para uns míseros 4mm.

Extremos do dia:

15,7ºC (passível de ser batido até à meia noite);
21.2ºC. 
Precipitação: 4mm.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2009 às 22:48)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Não chove, o céu mantém-se muito nublado e deixei de ouvir trovões.

Temperatura nos 14,7ºC e vento nulo.

---

Na última actualização da imagem de RADAR do IM, o cenário era este:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Vento nulo e 15,2 ºC estáveis.

Acumulados 22,0 mm e à espera de mais.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2009 às 22:52)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui há pouco caiu um belo aguaceiro que elevou a quantidade de precipitação acumulada aos 10.2 mm, neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado. É de destacar tambem alguns relâmpagos ao longe, sem que se ouvisse o trovão.

Neste momento 14.7ºC, 92% vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Nov 2009 às 22:54)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

E por aqui ainda nada de nada.


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2009 às 23:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Impressionante a velocidade a que se deslocam. Estimei em 115km/h a velocidade a que se desloca esta última que passou em Sesimbra


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2009 às 23:23)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Vince disse:


> Impressionante a velocidade a que se deslocam. Estimei em 115km/h a velocidade a que se desloca esta última que passou em Sesimbra



Essas celulas vão na Auto-estrada e têm Via Verde

Há pouco caiu mais um belo aguaceiro moderado, talvez resultante dessas celulas.


----------



## meteo (16 Nov 2009 às 23:31)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Deu para reparar na rapidez da célula.Chegado a P.Arcos por volta das 22 estava a chover moderadamente,começou trovoada a Sul,ouvindo ainda 2 trovões e de repente quando estava a aumentar o aparato desapareceu tudo,e ficou quase céu limpo 
E agora devemos ter acalmia..Mas estes 3 dias foram bem agradáveis


----------



## iceworld (16 Nov 2009 às 23:56)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Por aqui continua a  moderada sem sinais de abrandar.
Por volta das 9h00 ouvi um trovão bem forte seguido de uma chuvada bem forte que durou apenas uns minutos.
12º de temperatura


----------



## Lousano (17 Nov 2009 às 00:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Extremos dia 16/11/2009:

Max:
T 19,4º
H 95%

Min
T 12,0º
H 58%

Rajada máx: 48,6 km/h


Precipitação:

Dia 14: 18,5mm
Dia 15: 18,5mm
Dia 16: 70,6mm

TOTAL: 107,6mm

Esta madrugada já deve ser mais fraquinho.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2009 às 00:11)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 18.3ºC

Máx - 13.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 76 km/h

Humidade mínima de 87% e máxima 100%

Precipitação - 10.2 mm rain rate máximo - 19.8 mm/hr

Céu muito nublado alternando com períodos de chuviscos fraco a moderados vento em geral moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Nov 2009 às 00:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Olá mais uma vez! 

Alguns aguaceiros mesmo que breves e pouco intensos têm surgido, mas desde há pouco está tudo calmo.
Há cerca de 1 hora atrás verifiquei menos nebulosidade até com algumas abertas e vento de Norte o que contribuiu para uma ligeira descida da temperatura, mas entretanto recuperou com novo aumento da nebulosidade.

*Extremos de 16-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 19.7ºC / 93% HR

*mínimos:* 13.8ºC / 79º HR

Valores actuais: *14.7ºC* / *84% HR*


----------



## Madragoa (17 Nov 2009 às 00:15)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Até me enganei no tópico...

Choveu de forma fraca durante 15 minutos,entretanto parou,sigo com 15.3c,vento fraco a nulo de N/NO


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2009 às 00:18)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Mais uma linha de instabilidade que se desloca de sul para norte, agora ligeiramente mais pelo interior. A imagem mostra as descargas eléctricas na última meia-hora:





CopyRight@imapweather


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2009 às 00:22)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *13,8ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *19,2ºC*

Vento Máximo: *48,5 km/h* de O (270º)

Precipitação: *52,8mm*

---

De momento, temperatura nos 14,6ºC e vento nulo. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Nov 2009 às 00:23)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Avistei ainda agora um clarão a SE.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2009 às 00:30)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> E por aqui ainda nada de nada.



Não tarda nada e tás aos saltos ... irra, mais vale tarde do que nunca.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2009 às 01:14)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Muito clarão avistei eu a pouco aqui de Setúbal para Este e SE!


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Nov 2009 às 01:58)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Não tenho reparado sempre mas não voltei a ver relâmpagos!
O céu está nublado embora não totalmente, sem chuva, o que se nota mais é que a temperatura voltou a descer.

Neste momento estão *13.6ºC* / *88% HR*.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2009 às 02:09)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui estão duas fotos tiradas para Este na direcção do Alentejo  Foi pena não estar mais próxima de Setúbal.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2009 às 07:18)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom dia!

Se já há quase uma semana via a neblusidade a deslocar-se de Sul para Norte, hoje volta outra vez à _normalidade_, invertendo o sentido.

Noite de céu muito nublado, alguma névoa, e nevoeiro na Serra.

Temperatura mínima de *13,0ºC* e actuais 13,4ºC.

Vento, alternando entre fraco e nulo, proviniente de Norte.

Não foi registada qualquer precipitação durante a noite.


----------



## Teles (17 Nov 2009 às 07:27)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Boas , neste momento céu pouco nublado , temperatura 13,8 e precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 2mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2009 às 08:03)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Céu nublado, vento fraco de Oeste e 14,0 ºC.

Mínima de 13,8 ºC.

Não registei qualquer valor de precipitação desde as 0h.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Nov 2009 às 08:16)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom dia!
Ambiente de fim de festa... Céu pouco nublado, praticamente já tudo seco e um disparo na pressão atmosférica.
Desde as 0h não choveu mais.
Mínima de 14.5ºC, seguindo agora com 14.7ºC, 90%HR, 1018hpa, vento fraco.
Foi bom, soube a pouco e acabou-se... por uns dias...


----------



## vitamos (17 Nov 2009 às 09:59)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com céu pouco nublado e acalmia total. O vento é nulo.


----------



## vitamos (17 Nov 2009 às 11:40)

Uma nota interessante, que vem de encontro à frase popular:
_
"Depois da tempestade vem a bonança..."_

Céu totalmente limpo! Já há uns dias largos que tal não acontecia!


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Nov 2009 às 12:17)

vitamos disse:


> Uma nota interessante, que vem de encontro à frase popular:
> _
> "Depois da tempestade vem a bonança..."_
> 
> Céu totalmente limpo! Já há uns dias largos que tal não acontecia!



Por aqui não está totalmente limpo, mas o azul é a cor dominante, embora muito salpicado de nuvens.
Sigo com 17.4ºC; 70%HR, 1019hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2009 às 12:20)

*Mau tempo destelhou três habitações em Casais da Josefa*

O mau tempo que se fez sentir na noite de segunda-feira destelhou três habitações em Casais da Josefa, freguesia de Alcanede, facto que obrigou ao alojamento de três idosos em casas de familiares, disse fonte da Protecção Civil à Lusa, esta terça-feira.
Paulo Fróis, do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém, explicou que os bombeiros foram chamados cerca das 22:45 porque os fortes ventos e a chuva deixaram as três habitações sem telhado e provocaram ainda danos num pavilhão feito com chapas de zinco. Pelas 00:20, foi dado o alerta sobre uma outra situação, no concelho de Abrantes, onde um anexo ficou igualmente destelhado, disse. 
No total, os bombeiros do distrito registaram 11 inundações em habitações, um deslizamento de terras na estrada nacional 114 perto de Rio Maior, que não afectou a circulação, e sete quedas de árvores, disse. As quedas de árvores condicionaram a circulação em algumas estradas municipais, sem que tenha havido corte de vias, adiantou. 

TVI24


----------



## mocha (17 Nov 2009 às 12:20)

Boas a todos, ontem ainda cairam por aqui umas descargas por volta das 22.30, hoje ja sem chuva arrefeceu ja da pra sentir o fresquinho


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2009 às 12:41)

bons dias
no C.G. sigo com vento fraco e ceu pouco nublado por cumulus.
na louriceira a noite foi ao principio muito chuvosa e ventosa tendo a partir das 21h se iniciado uma crescente acalmia.
pela manha (7.55h)  a temperatura rondava os 13º, os campos estavam orvalhados e tudo se encontrava "encharcado", acima dos 330mts os estratos causavam nevoeiro algo denso e que ia subido e envolvendo os montes....um cenario muito bonito


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2009 às 13:49)

Céu pouco nublado por cumulus e vento fraco de Norte.

Agora 18,9 ºC e pressão já nos 1019,8 hPa.


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2009 às 14:12)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Céu pouco nublado por cumulus e vento fraco de Norte.
> 
> Agora 18,9 ºC e pressão já nos 1019,8 hPa.



quanto acumulaste desde as 00h de 6f e as 00h de hoje?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2009 às 15:35)

stormy disse:


> quanto acumulaste desde as 00h de 6f e as 00h de hoje?



Muito perto daquilo que esperava: 44,8 mm.


----------



## Lousano (17 Nov 2009 às 17:13)

Boa tade.

A máxima hoje foi de 17,9º e a mínima (até ao momento) foi de 11,6º.

A madrugada ainda deixou 2mm de precipitação.

Finalmente vamos ter uma noite fria!


Neste momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 14,9º.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Nov 2009 às 17:21)

Uma tarde bonita e fresca, foi o que se teve...
Máxima de 18.3ºC, e temperatura actual nos 16.9ºC, o que significa que a noite pode ser a mais fresca do mês.
Pressão nos 1020hpa, vento fraco, HR nos 63%.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Nov 2009 às 17:43)

Abertura do MeteoMontijo(Novo Visual) pelas 20:00 desta noite...apareça

Sigo com 16,6º


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2009 às 19:22)

Boa noite!

Hoje, temperatura máxima de *17,9ºC*, numa tarde de céu muito nublado e Sol resplandecente!

De momento, bato as mínimas do dia, consecutivamente, levando ja *12,9ºC*!

Humidade nos 82% e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Nov 2009 às 19:59)

Olá

Sigo com 13.6ºC após uma máxima fresca de *17.1ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2009 às 20:13)

*12,3ºC* e céu pouco nublado. Avizinha-se uma noite fresquinha!

Vento fraco de NNE (22º) e pressão nos 1022 hPa.


----------



## Madragoa (17 Nov 2009 às 20:45)

Boa noite...a Júlia foi se embora 

Sigo com ...

Temperatura actual de 13.8c,arrefeceu bem...
Humidade nos 80%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1021mb
Vento fraco de N/NO
Céu pouco nublado
Quanto a ,0.0mm


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Lousano (17 Nov 2009 às 21:35)

Por aqui 9,4º.

Há muito que não descia dos dois dígitos.


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Nov 2009 às 21:41)

Sigo com 13.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2009 às 23:02)

Temperatura nos *11,6ºC*!
[Confesso que já tinha saudades de colocar este smilie]


----------



## Lousano (18 Nov 2009 às 00:03)

E a mínima do dia 17 foi 7,3º, com arrefecimento atenuado pelo nevoeiro.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Nov 2009 às 00:04)

Boa noite! 

Por aqui o cenário do dia foi de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus fibratus e belos Cumulus sobretudo congestus.
Neste momento o céu está limpo e com vento fraco em deslocação de Norte.
Mais fresquinho!!!

*Extremos de 17-Nov:* 

*Máximos:* 18.3ºC / 91% HR

*mínimos:* 12.4ºC / 51% HR

Valores actuais: *13.1ºC* / *84% HR*


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Nov 2009 às 00:10)

Por aqui o ar já se sente mais fresco, embora longe de estar frio...
Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco, 14.3ºC, 80%Hr, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.2ºC
18.3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2009 às 00:13)

Noite mais fresca, mas ainda com muito para arrefecer.

Ainda 13,5 ºC e vento praticamente nulo de Norte. 

Vamos ver se facilita uma inversão térmica.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2009 às 00:15)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *11,6ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *17,9ºC*

Vento Máximo: *27,4 km/h* de NNO (338º).

---

De momento, 11,6ºC e céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2009 às 00:27)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 17.2ºC

Máx - 13.3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 32 km/h

Humidade mínima de 68% e máxima 95%

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Nov 2009 às 01:10)

joseoliveira disse:


> Valores actuais: *13.1ºC* / *84% HR*



Algum frio já se faz sentir.
Ainda com tendência para descer, neste momento e com estes me despeço, estão *12.7ºC* e uma HR por enquanto estável de *85%*.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2009 às 01:23)

Despeço-me com 11,5ºC, embora já tenha tido *11,3ºC*!

Será amanhã a primeira mínima deste Outono abaixo dos 10ºC? É esperar para ver.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Nov 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia!
A mínima prometia ser a mais baixa do mês, mas não cumpriu!
Ficou-se pelos 13.3ºC.
De momento, alguma nebulosidade média/alta, mas nada de importante.
Sigo com 14ºC, 80%HR, 1023hpa.
Sem ponta de vento.


----------



## Lousano (18 Nov 2009 às 10:08)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 6,4º.

Neste momento, nevoeiro, vento fraco/nulo e 8,5º.


----------



## stormy (18 Nov 2009 às 10:12)

bons dias
na sai da louriceira ás 7.50h com 10.5º e cheguei ao campo grande as 8.30h com 15.0º ( segundo o carro, que tem margem de erro a rondar 1º a 2º).
neste momento vento fraco de norte e ceu muito nublado por altocumulus, cirroestratus, cirrocumulus,etc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2009 às 10:22)

Céu totalmente encoberto por altocumulus, estratocumulus e cirroestratos.

Mínima, por isso, bastante elevada. Ficou nos 12,7 ºC.


----------



## Teles (18 Nov 2009 às 10:23)

Boas , por aqui a minima superou as minhas espectavivas com uma temperatura de 3.1 , segundo informação de algumas pessoas em locias mais retirados hove formação de gelo em poças de agua e alguma geada isto mais no interior


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2009 às 10:33)

Bom dia!

Aqui já esteve a pingar.
Sigo com 13,2ºC e céu muito nublado.

A mínima foi de 12,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2009 às 10:40)

Bom dia!

Hoje, noite de céu muito nublado e temperatura mínima de *10,5ºC*!

Actualmente, está frio. Ainda *13,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 70%, vento fraco de Norte, e pressão nos 1022 hPa.


----------



## vitamos (18 Nov 2009 às 11:21)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca (9ºC ás 9h). Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## Madragoa (18 Nov 2009 às 11:38)

Bom dia !

Sigo com 
Temperatura actual de 16.7c
Humidade nos 67%
Vento fraco de NO
O dia amanheceu fresco,e com céu encoberto(que ainda se mantem)...já cairão uns pingos


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2009 às 11:52)

15,1ºC neste momento, tendo a subida sido mais rápida na última hora.

O céu mantém-se muito nublado por um _mix_ de núvens médias e altas.

Humidade nos 64% e vento fraco de Norte. Pressão a 1021 hPa.


Já tinha saudades de um dia bem fresquinho.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2009 às 12:02)

Está a pingar!

Temperatura a descer para os 14,9ºC e vento moderado de Norte, nos 17,9 km/h.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Nov 2009 às 12:06)

Gilmet disse:


> Está a pingar!
> 
> Temperatura a descer para os 14,9ºC e vento moderado de Norte, nos 17,9 km/h.



Também já tinha reparado, pingas grossas reparem no radar de acumulado:






*Um pequeno ponto lilaz !!!*


----------



## Lightning (18 Nov 2009 às 12:50)

Venham elas, estamos cá para isso... 



É verdade, Mr. Phillip... Aqui ainda nem sequer estreei a estação apenas com dois dígitos de temperatura...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2009 às 12:52)

Já não pinga. Temperatura nos 15,2ºC e humidade a 65%.

O céu mantém-se muito nublado, o Sol _não brilha_, e o vento sopra moderado de N (36º).

Pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## SminteR (18 Nov 2009 às 12:54)

Boa Tarde colegas, era apenas um visitante assiduo mas não resisti mais tempo e resolve registar-me.
Espero vir a ser útil a reportar sempre que puder acontecimentos meteorológicos de relevante interesse aqui no norte do concelho de Alcobaça. Obrigado desde já.

Por Pataias neste momento o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas. Bem fresco a pra estas horas, 16º. vento fraco,  
Até Breve,


----------



## Madragoa (18 Nov 2009 às 13:26)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui nada de novo...céu encoberto,não pinga,Pressão nos 1019mb (a baixar),temperatura nos 18.0c,e céu encoberto.

Desculpem o off topic...
SminteR,bem vindo,fazia falta um meteoluco dessa zona...São Martinho do Porto,Patáias,Alcobaça,etc...muitos e bons registos


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Nov 2009 às 15:01)

Sigo com 17.2ºC, num dia encoberto e fresco... um clássico outonal!


----------



## David sf (18 Nov 2009 às 16:59)

Está a chover em Albarraque, perto de Mem Martins. Chove fraco, mas para os lados de Cascais, Tires deve chover bem, pois está uma cortina de chuva nessa zona. Eu a maldizer-me de estar aqui quando é esperada animação no Alentejo, e para já ainda não aconteceu lá nada e aqui veio um aguaceiro surpreendente.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Nov 2009 às 17:06)

David sf disse:


> Está a chover em Albarraque, perto de Mem Martins. Chove fraco, mas para os lados de Cascais, Tires deve chover bem, pois está uma cortina de chuva nessa zona. Eu a maldizer-me de estar aqui quando é esperada animação no Alentejo, e para já ainda não aconteceu lá nada e aqui veio um aguaceiro surpreendente.



É verdade!
Eu daqui vejo a cortina de chuva que está a NO da ponte 25 de Abril.
Por aqui, nem chuva nem sol...
16.6ºC, após máxima de 17.5ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Nov 2009 às 17:06)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de *11.8ºC*

Por agora sigo com 15.3ºC e está a pingar


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2009 às 17:33)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,6ºC e a máxima de 17,4ºC...

Agora registo 15,4ºC e vento é nulo e o céu está com algumas nuvens


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Nov 2009 às 19:22)

Olá

Sigo com 14.0ºC, dia bem fresco hoje.
Pressão a 1021.2 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2009 às 20:15)

Boa noite!

Hoje, temperatura máxima de apenas *15,8ºC* pelas 15:20.

De momento sigo com 13,2ºC e céu muito nublado, o que está a dificultar a descida da temperatura.

Vento fraco de NE (45º) e pressão nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Nov 2009 às 20:41)

Sigo com 13.5ºC
Pressão a 1021.4 hPa


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Nov 2009 às 20:41)

Olá boa noite! 

Durante a manhã em Loures e pela tarde em Lisboa, o cenário foi de muita nebulosidade composta por  Altocumulus do tipo ondulatus, mamma e muitas virgas! Há já muito tempo que não observava esta miscelânea! 

Caíram alguns pingos grossos e isolados tão característicos deste tipo de nuvens.
Sentia-se um ar frio sobretudo pela manhã, diria que de um pré-Inverno, apesar de tudo a máxima por aqui chegou aos *16.9ºC*.

O céu neste momento mantém-se muito nublado mas com algumas abertas e antevê-se uma noite com algum frio! O vento, esse desloca-se com intensidade fraca de N/NW.

Valores actuais: *13.5ºC* / *80% HR*.


----------



## Teles (18 Nov 2009 às 20:57)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 8.4


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2009 às 21:55)

Temperatura nos 12,9ºC, a descer a um ritmo lentíssimo.

O vento, embora fraco, sopra constante, de NE (45º).

Pressão nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Nov 2009 às 22:42)

Por aqui, a temperatura mantém-se praticamente estagnada. Segue nos 15ºC, a descer muito lentamente.
Céu limpo, vento fraco, 76%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.3ºC
17.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2009 às 23:59)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *10,5ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *15,8ºC*

Vento Máximo: *21,3 km/h* de N (360º)

Dia bem fresco!

---

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e 11,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2009 às 00:02)

Sigo com 12,8ºC e vento nulo o céu está de novo limpo


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

Olá de novo! 

O céu apresenta algumas nuvens mais localizadas a Sul e vento quase nulo de N/NW.
Gradualmente a temperatura parece continuar a descer e a antecipar-nos uma visão das noites frias.

*Extremos de 18-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 16.9ºC / 87% HR
*
mínimos:* 11.4ºC / 62% HR

Valores actuais: *12.4ºC* / *80% HR*.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2009 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 12.2ºC

Máx - 16.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 32 km/h

Humidade mínima de 70% e máxima 90%

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Nov 2009 às 00:53)

joseoliveira disse:


> Valores actuais: *12.4ºC* / *80% HR*.



Já dá para perceber que as mínimas deste dia 19 vão ser mais notórias do que ontem! 

Despeço-me com uma actualização: *11.8ºC* / *82% HR*.


_A partir de amanhã e durante alguns dias, irei reportar de Coimbra._


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2009 às 02:40)

Anoitecer, ontem aqui na Arroja (Odivelas).


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2009 às 07:13)

Gostei bastante da última!
[Infelizmente a actividade lectiva não me permitiu registar tal fenómeno, que também aqui esteve semelhante]

---

Hoje, noite de céu muito nublado, com temperatura mínima de *11,4ºC*.

De momento registo 11,9ºC, e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Altocumulus.

Vento fraco de N (360º) e humidade nos 81%.

Pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Nov 2009 às 09:28)

Bom dia!
Algo surpreendentemente, esta noite foi batida a mínima do mês... Não é muito, foi por pouco e é alta, mas foi batida...
12.8ºC foi então o valor.
Por ora, sigo com 15.8ºC, 77%HR, 1012hpa, céu agora praticamente limpo, e vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (19 Nov 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca com céu pouco nublado e vento nulo. Junto ao rio 12ºC.


----------



## meteo (19 Nov 2009 às 10:01)

Bom dia!

Por aqui está uma bela manhã,com céu limpo e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2009 às 12:45)

Temperatura nos 16,3ºC e humidade nos 52%.

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus Humilis e vento fraco de ONO (292º).

Pressão nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2009 às 12:53)

Novamente uma mínima suave.

Mínima de 12,7 ºC numa noite de céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2009 às 13:12)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 11.2ºC...

Agora céu praticamente limpo e 16,7ºC com vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Nov 2009 às 13:31)

Neste momento sigo com 19,9º e 58% de Humidade...
Ceu muito nublado com cirros, Stratocumulus e Cumulus.
Para as próximas horas prevejo o aparecimento de nevoeiros em algumas zonas do pais, e para mais o fim da tarde espero o aparecimento da chuva no Norte do pais....Veremos...
Alí para a zona de Cádis está animado, com muita trovoada e chuva bastante forte...o vento é que é fraco....
A pressão neste momento está nos 1019( a baixar).


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Nov 2009 às 14:25)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de *11.9ºC*
Agora sigo com 15.7ºC e céu practicamente limpo.
Pressão a 1020.6 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Nov 2009 às 16:28)

Céu pintalgado de nuvens numa tarde de Outono agradável.
Temperatura de 17.2ºC, após máxima de 18.6ºC.
HR nos 60% e pressão nos 1021hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2009 às 17:17)

Boas

Por aqui tive de mínima 11,2ºc e3 a máxima foi de 17,4ºC

Agora céu limpo o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 15,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (19 Nov 2009 às 21:12)

Boa noite.

A mínima hoje foi 8,6º e a máxima de 18,8º.

Manhã bem fresca com nevoeiro e tarde ensolarada bem agradável.

Neste momento 11,6º, vento fraco e 87% de humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2009 às 21:19)

Temperatura máxima de *18,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,5ºC, a subir, e humidade nos 74%. Vento nulo e pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2009 às 21:35)

Extremos de hoje:

12,7 ºC / 18,8 ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2009 às 21:37)

Aqui tive uma nova mínima de 10,8ºC, agora tenho 11,2ºC com tendência a subir devido ao aumento da nebulosidade. O vento é nulo


----------



## Madragoa (19 Nov 2009 às 22:28)

Boa noite...

Sigo com 13.1c.(isto hoje vai descer bem...)
Humidade nos 83%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1021mb
Vento fraco de S/SE


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2009 às 22:33)

Madragoa disse:


> Sigo com 13.1c.(isto hoje vai descer bem...)



Vais desiludir-te.  A nebulosidade vai estagnar a mínima.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Nov 2009 às 23:57)

Céu limpo e sem vento, é como está por aqui...
Sigo com 14.1ºC, 72%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.8ºC
18.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 11.7ºC

Máx - 16.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 31 km/h

Humidade mínima de 53% e máxima 88%

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Nov 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia!
Após mínima de 14.1ºC, sigo com 16.4ºC, 80%HR, 1023hpa, céu nublado, vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## vitamos (20 Nov 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros muito fracos. Temperatura neste momento junto ao rio de 13ºC.


----------



## Lousano (20 Nov 2009 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 10,1º.

Neste momento 15,6º, céu muito nublado e vento forte de Sul (raj. max 43,4 km/h).

Não está nada agradável (wind chill - 8,7º)


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2009 às 12:32)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima _altíssima_ de *14,0ºC*.

Neste momenti sigo com 18,2ºC e humidade ainda nos 72%.

Vento moderado de SO (225º) e pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Nov 2009 às 15:28)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de *13.7ºC*
Agora sigo com 18.7ºC e céu muito nublado.
Pressão a 1022.6 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Nov 2009 às 17:35)

Isto anda muito calminho, anda...
Bom, dia de céu nublado e temperaturas muito amenas.
Máxima de 20.2ºC, seguindo agora com 17.8ºC, 74%HR, 1023hpa.
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Nov 2009 às 18:23)

Bom Noite.

Já alguns dias que não venho aqui, peço desculpa pela minha ausência.

Extremos dos dias em falta:

Dia 17: T.Máxima: 18.1ºC; T.Minima: 12.5ºC; Precipitação: 2.7mm

Dia 18: T.Máxima: 17.4ºC; T.Minima: 8.9ºC

Dia 19: T.Máxima: 17.0ºC; T.Minima: 10.1ºC; Precipitação: 0,2mm

Hoje: T.Máxima: 19.8ºC; TMinima: 10.1ºC.


----------



## SminteR (20 Nov 2009 às 18:55)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui céu muito nublado a começar a pingar   Temp. estável nos 16º
Vento moderado sendo a rajada mais forte registada na ultima meia hora de 26km/h. - Humidade: 75%

 Bom fim de Semana


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2009 às 19:13)

Temperatura máxima de *18,9ºC* pelas 14:01.

De momento, céu encoberto por Altoestratus, como esteve todo o dia, e temperatura nos 16,3ºC.

Humidade nos 81% e pressão a 1022 hPa. Vento fraco de ENE (68º).


----------



## Lousano (20 Nov 2009 às 19:24)

A máxima hoje foi de 17,4º.

A temperatura teima em não descer, de momento 17,0º e o vento forte de SE continua (raj. max. 48,1 km/h).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Nov 2009 às 20:33)

Por Sintra estão uns agradáveis *15.6ºC*! 

A estação regista precipitação nas últimas 24 horas: *1.5mm*
A humidade está nos *85%*!

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Madragoa (20 Nov 2009 às 20:56)

Boa noite,e bom fim de semana...

Sigo com 16.6c,hoje esta uma brasa...
Pressão atmosférica nos 1022mb
Humidade nos 84%
Vento na ordem dos 10km/h de S/SE
Neste momento céu pouco nublado,mas esteve praticamente encoberto ou muito nublado todo o dia,prometeu...prometeu...prometeu...voltou a prometer...(faz me lembrar alguma coisa...),mas nada,nem uma pinga.


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2009 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 14.4ºC

Máx - 17.8ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 31 km/h

Humidade mínima de 76% e máxima 92%

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 00:19)

Boas
A máxima de ontem foi de 18,9°C a mínima foi de 11,7°C

A temperatura actual é de 16°C


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Nov 2009 às 00:53)

Boa noite e bom fim-de-semana! 

De novo por aqui, após uma pequena ausência; alguma parte dela devido a uma remodelação no meu RS, por isso, de momento sem dados memorizados quanto ao resumo diário de valores.
O céu tem estado parcialmente nublado essencialmente por Altocumulus onde se observaram alguns Lenticularis e também Virgas. Um dia não muito frio e sem chuva.

Neste momento decorre uma noite calma, agradável e com alguma nebulosidade, vento quase nulo em deslocação de S/SE.

Valores actuais: *17.3ºC* / *41% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2009 às 00:56)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *14,0ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *18,9ºC*

Vento Máximo: *30,2 km/h* de S (180º)

---

De momento, 15,3ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Humidade nos 80% com vento fraco (por vezes até nulo), predominante de Sul.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Nov 2009 às 01:08)

Mais um dia ameno e meteorologicamente amorfo...
De momento, céu pouco nublado, 16.3ºC, 78%HR, 1022hpa, vento fraco ou nulo.

Extremos do dia:

14.1ºC
20.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2009 às 03:04)

Com céu encoberto e 15,5ºC me despeço.

Até logo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Nov 2009 às 09:11)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima foi de 11.9ºC.
Por agora estão 15.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2009 às 10:26)

Bom dia!

Mais uma temperatura mínima altíssima! *15,3ºC* durante os primeiros minutos do dia!

De momento sigo com 17,6ºC e céu encoberto.

Nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos da Serra, e humidade nos 79%.

Vento nulo e pressão nos 1022 hPa.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (21 Nov 2009 às 10:28)

Bons dias por leiriia começou a chover sigo com 15,8ºC de temperartura


----------



## Lousano (21 Nov 2009 às 10:59)

Bom dia.

A chuva já chegou aqui!

Temperatura nos 16,2º e o vento continua forte, a rondar os 40 km/h (rajada max hoje 50,0 km/h).


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 11:07)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de 13,4ºC...

Agora o céu está muito nublado e a frente fria deve atravessar esta zona a partir da próxima hora duas horas no máximo passando totalmente até ai meio da tarde 

17,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Madragoa (21 Nov 2009 às 11:37)

Bom dia...

Sigo com 20.0c.
Humidade nos 75%.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1021mb.
Vento fraco de S/SE,entre os 10 e os 15km/h.
Céu totalmente encoberto.
E finalmente começa a pingar...,mas é só pingar mesmo.


Cumprimentos...


----------



## HotSpot (21 Nov 2009 às 11:46)

Aqui ainda não pinga. O vento sopra moderado e já chegou aos 46,7 km/h


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 11:49)

Até ao meio dia e meia temos a frente em cima não vai é render muito...rajada máxima aqui até agora de 36,7km/h, 18,6ºC


----------



## Teles (21 Nov 2009 às 11:57)

Boas , por aqui vái chovendo , por vezes com alguma intensidade


----------



## fsl (21 Nov 2009 às 12:03)

*Em Oeiras começou a pingar cerca das 11:00, mas o pluviometro  ainda nao acusa nada.


ndições actuais (actualizado a 21-11-09  11:59)
Temperatura:	18.2°C 
Humidade:	87%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	16.0°C 
Vento:	16.1 km/hr S
Pressão:	1022.0 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	41.4 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 347.0mm
Wind chill:	 17.0°C 
Indíce THW:	 17.4°C 
Indíce Calor:	 18.7°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 16.6°C às   3:15	 18.4°C às  9:45
Humidade:	 79%  às   0:38	 87%  às   8:19
Ponto de Orvalho:	 13.3°C às   0:39	 16.1°C às  11:16
Pressão:	 1021.0hPa  às   5:57	 1022.8hPa  às   0:00
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 32.2 km/hr  às  10:41
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 15.6°C às   4:36	
Maior Indíce Calor		 18.9°C às   9:39/B]*


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 12:28)

Ainda não chegou a frente quer dizer já chegou mas a parte activa com chuva ainda não o que quer dizer que vem mais lento do que pensava pode ser que deixe mais uns mm do que o previsto para esta zona que seria entre os 5 e 10mm...por enquanto apenas vento e o céu a ficar mais carregado a medida que a frente vai entrando. 18,4ºC


----------



## thunderboy (21 Nov 2009 às 12:31)

Bom dia 
Por aqui também já chove fraco/moderado.
O vento é nulo.
15.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2009 às 12:37)

Chove fraco, mas constante.

Tenho *1,1mm* de precipitação acumulada!

Temperatura nos 17,4ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 13:02)

Rajadas muito fortes aqui agora a ultima foi de *56,2km/h SW* ainda não chove e a temperatura é de 18,4ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Nov 2009 às 13:06)

Olá

Pela Aroeira sigo com 17.3ºC, chuva fraca e vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2009 às 13:12)

Aqui já vai caindo certinha, já rendeu 0.6 mm.

16.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2009 às 13:14)

Neste momento estão 18,5º e está a começar a chover, com vento forte


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 13:54)

Já chove mas ainda fraco! o vento continua moderado com rajadas mas não registei nenhuma mais forte que a que já tinha registado de 56,2km/h...18,3ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Nov 2009 às 14:07)

Boas. Chove, embora inconstante, desde as 12. Rendeu para já 1mm. Sigo com:

17.5ºC
89%
1020.9hPa
1mm
16km/h SW


----------



## Lousano (21 Nov 2009 às 14:32)

A chuva é mais fraca do que pensei, ainda só rendeu 1,0mm.

O vento é que não pára de aumentar, com rajada máxima até o momento de 73 km/h.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 14:33)

A chuva cai bem e batida a vento moderado com rajadas e tenho acumulados até agora 2,1mm


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2009 às 14:45)

Boa tarde, Chuva forte neste momento caindo praticamente na Horizontal devido ao vento também forte de Sudoeste. Temperatura de 17,9ºC e pressão em 1021hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Nov 2009 às 14:47)

Boa tarde

Por aqui á pouco já choveu tendo acumulado 1mm, por agora só cai uns pingos.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 14:48)

Chuva moderada também na horizontal quando o vento sopra com rajadas, já acumula 4,2mm e a chuva é tão compacta que parece nevoeiro a visibilidade é reduzida.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2009 às 14:54)

E chove! *5,3mm* acumulados até ao momento!

Temperatura nos 15,9ºC e nevoeiro nos pontos altos da Serra.

Vento moderado de O (270º).


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Nov 2009 às 14:55)

Agora está bem mais intenso. A precipitação disparou para os 5.5 mm

A temperatura desceu está agora nos 15.8ºC, humidade 90%


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 14:57)

Vai passando a parte mais activa da frente fria e a precipitação total é agora de *7,4mm* e a chuva cai moderada...17,8ºC e vento moderado


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2009 às 14:59)

Aliviou agora um pouco mas a Chuva mantém-se moderada. Vento moderado a Forte com rajadas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2009 às 15:04)

Chuva fraca a moderada, sem rajadas.

Agradável, com 16,8 ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 15:11)

Aumentou para 10,5mm com um rate de 15mm/hr  17,6ºC e vento agora fraco a moderado


----------



## thunderboy (21 Nov 2009 às 15:16)

Chove agora forte aqui


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 15:22)

Assim é que dá gosto ver chover esta frente está a ser muito boa aqui sempre a chover de forma moderada durante muito tempo seguido e é ir vendo a acumular já vai em 13,7mm agora com vento fraco...já vai em uma hora sem parar


----------



## squidward (21 Nov 2009 às 15:22)

dia tipicamente Invernal.
Chuva e frio 

*16.1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2009 às 15:44)

Por aqui já vou em 3.0 mm.

15.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2009 às 15:54)

Acumulados até ao momento 4,4 mm.

Vai rendendo, mesmo com chuva fraca.


----------



## iceworld (21 Nov 2009 às 16:17)

A espaços a chuva aparece, por vezes forte. Céu carregado com algum nevoeiro e cerca de 14º.


----------



## cactus (21 Nov 2009 às 16:53)

boas , chuva constante ( tempo muito escuro) vento moderado 16 ºc


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2009 às 17:02)

Aqui o vento acabou de rodar para Noroeste, soprando moderado a forte.
Continua a chover de forma fraca mas persistente.
A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de 5,6mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2009 às 18:38)

A chuva aqui continua a cair de forma moderada e com 15,5º


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 18:39)

E 4 horas depois do inicio da frente termina só agora de passar e o balanço actual é de uma rajada máxima de 56,2km/h e 22,1mm até ao momento mas vai parar. Foi uma bela frente por aqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Nov 2009 às 19:27)

Boa Noite

Que belissima tarde que esteve hoje por aqui, primeiro começou a chover fraco mas depois veio com força, tendo acumulado até ao momento 12,8mm, bem bom, agora cai uns pinginhos.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.4ºC

T.Minima: 11.9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Nov 2009 às 19:42)

Olá boa noite 

Esteve um dia cinzento e quase ininterruptamente chuvoso em que desde o início da manhã a temperatura ainda que gradualmente foi descendo contrariando a posição habitualmente verificada da máxima ao início da tarde.
A máxima não foi além dos *17.5ºC* verificados a meio da manhã.
Neste momento a nebulosidade é parcial, não chove e o vento fraco desloca-se de NW.

Valores actuais: *13.4ºC* / *89% HR*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2009 às 20:12)

A tarde rendeu 7,8 mm.

Agora 14,4 ºC e vento praticamente nulo.

A pressão já vai nos 1027,1 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2009 às 20:16)

Aqui também acumulei 7,8mm.

Acabou por chover muito mais na margem sul que na margem norte de Lisboa.






O céu ao fim da tarde, já sem chuva:


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Nov 2009 às 21:49)

O dia acabou por render praticamente 12 mm o que foi bastante positivo.

Temperatura:  	 13.2 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 	11.7 °C 	
Humidade: 	91% 
Velocidade do vento: 	0.0km/h /
Rajada de vento: 	0.0km/h / 	
Vento: 	OESTE 	
Pressão: 	1028.0hPa 	
Precipitação: 	11.9mm


----------



## Teles (21 Nov 2009 às 23:12)

Boas , por aqui o dia foi algo chuvoso rendeu um total de 13mm de precipitação , temperatura máxima de 15.6 , neste momento nevoeiro e temperatura actual de 9.6Cº


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 23:18)

Depois de uma tarde de inverno com vento forte 56km/h de máximo e 22,1mm de precipitação acumulada a noite segue tranquila mas fresca com 11,7ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2009 às 23:21)

11,9ºC actuais. Não chove, o céu encontra-se pouco nublado, e a pressão sobe, estando nos 1028 hPa.

Precipitação acumulada de *8,6mm*.

Vento nulo.


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Nov 2009 às 23:29)

Olá

Sigo com 11.6ºC


----------



## thunderboy (21 Nov 2009 às 23:38)

Boas noites
Depois da passagem da frente apareceu nevoeiro que se tem vindo a adensar.
10.4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Nov 2009 às 00:05)

Olá de novo 

A nebulosidade que há algumas horas ainda existia deu lugar a um céu limpo.
O vento com intensidade muito fraca desloca-se de SE.

*Extremos de 21-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 17.5ºC / 91% HR

*mínimos:* 11.2ºC / 41% HR

Valores actuais: *11.1ºC* / *91% HR*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2009 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 12.8ºC

Máx - 17.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 51 km/h

Humidade mínima de 83% e máxima 96%

Precipitação - 6.0 mm rain rate máximo - 8.0 mm/hr

Aguaceiros e vento moderado, limpando o céu a partir do final da tarde e o vento tornando-se fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2009 às 00:40)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *11,6ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *17,7ºC*

Vento Máximo: *32,4 km/h* de O (270º)

---

Actuais 12,0ºC, a subir. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Nov 2009 às 01:54)

O céu voltou a ficar nublado mas não totalmente e sem chuva.
Está uma noite calma com vento que permanece muito fraco de W/SW.

 Despeço-me com os valores do momento: *10.8ºC* / *91% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2009 às 02:17)

Vento nulo. Temperatura que já atingiu os *10,6ºC*, mas que agora se encontra nos 11,0ºC.

Pressão a 1028 hPa e céu pouco nublado!


----------



## fsl (22 Nov 2009 às 09:11)

Em Oeiras a TEMP MIN já atingiu 10.4º :


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 22-11-09   8:59)
Temperatura:	13.0°C 
Humidade:	92%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	11.7°C 
Vento:	0.0 km/hr NW
Pressão:	1032.8 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	0.2 mm
Precipitação Mês:	49.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 354.8mm
Wind chill:	 13.0°C 
Indíce THW:	 13.1°C 
Indíce Calor:	 13.1°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 10.4°C às   3:39	 13.1°C às  8:49
Humidade:	 92%  às   8:58	 94%  às   0:52
Ponto de Orvalho:	 9.4°C às   3:24	 12.2°C às   8:46
Pressão:	 1028.7hPa  às   0:00	 1032.8hPa  às   8:57
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.2mm/hr  às   3:00
Maior Rajada Vento:		 8.0 km/hr  às   0:12
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 10.6°C às   3:09	
Maior Indíce Calor		 13.3°C às   8:49


----------



## Lousano (22 Nov 2009 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

A mínima foi de 7,0º.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 11,3º.

Existem bancos de nevoeiro sobre as linhas de água.


----------



## under (22 Nov 2009 às 10:47)

é normal a pressao estar nos 1033 hpa? segundo os velhos barometros é MUITO BOM TEMPO.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Nov 2009 às 10:53)

Sim é normal e deverá manter-se assim até pelo menos dia 26 Novembro !!
Depois logo se vê !!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2009 às 11:13)

Mínima novamente alta, com 13,0 ºC.

Pressão bastante elevada, nos 1033,8 hPa.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NO e 19,2 ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Nov 2009 às 11:25)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 8.6ºC.
Por agora estão 14.0ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Nov 2009 às 11:58)

Boas...
Neste momento sigo com 19,8º, 56% de Humidade e 1032hPa de Pressão.
Neste momento está muitas nuvens cinzentas a Noroeste, e neste momento ainda a rua está com sinais de chuva, molhada...
Podem-me esclarecer uma duvida? é a seguinte: Ontem pelas 19:30 na moita já tinha parado de chover, e aqui caio uma enxurrada que a minha rua inundou e os bombeiros tiveram de vir cá desentupir os esgotos; Porque é que numa distância tão pequena houve uma enxurrada e lá nao??


----------



## HotSpot (22 Nov 2009 às 12:11)

Mínima de 9,0ºC.

Ontem na Margem Sul, houve uma boa rega. Aqui foram *17,4 mm*

O destaque de hoje vai para a pressão que já chegou aos 1033,6 hPa, Máximo do ano.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2009 às 12:26)

HotSpot disse:


> Mínima de 9,0ºC.
> 
> Ontem na Margem Sul, houve uma boa rega. Aqui foram *17,4 mm*
> 
> O destaque de hoje vai para a pressão que já chegou aos 1033,6 hPa, Máximo do ano.



Aqui já desce e está nos 1033,5 hPa.

A máxima foi de 1034,1 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Nov 2009 às 12:50)

Bom início de tarde  

De momento o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por Stratocumulus e vento a soprar fraco de NW.
A mínima desta madrugada atingiu os *7.9ºC*. 

Valores actuais: *17.7ºC* / *65% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2009 às 13:19)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui a temperatura mínima não desceu abaixo dos *10,3ºC*.

De momento, céu encoberto, 17,2ºC e vento fraco a moderado.

Humidade nos 51% e pressão a 1031 hPa. Atingi já os *1032 hPa*.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2009 às 14:13)

Isto é de doidos 1031.7hpa e ameaça chover 

16.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## under (22 Nov 2009 às 14:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isto é de doidos 1031.7hpa e ameaça chover
> 
> 16.7ºC e vento fraco.



alguem pode explicar o que se passa?


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2009 às 14:26)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 8,8ºC...

Agora céu muito nublado mas não vai cair pinha nenhuma a pressão é de 1033hpa das mais altas do ano. temperatura de 17,7ºC com vento fraco muitas vezes nulo devido a termos o AA bem em cima com o seu centro.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2009 às 14:50)

Há pouco a Serra de Sintra foi fustigada por um aguaceiro.

*1031 hPa* de pressão e temperatura nos 16,6ºC.

Humidade a 74%.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2009 às 14:50)

Por fim já desce  actualmente 1031.6hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2009 às 15:00)

under disse:


> alguem pode explicar o que se passa?



O mais "normal" na meteorologia é que acima dos 1013hpa o céu esteja cada vez mais limpo, e o tempo esteja cada vez mais estável ao contrário do dia hoje. Abaixo dos 1013hpa o tempo começa a ficar variável e cada vez "pior".

Por isso neste momento estamos com pressões na ordem dos 1030hpa por todo o país e em alguns pontos para além de estar muito nublado está a chover é algo completamente raro.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Nov 2009 às 15:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por isso neste momento estamos com pressões na ordem dos 1030hpa por todo o país e em alguns pontos para além de estar muito nublado está a chover é algo completamente raro.



O meu barometro aneroide está a indicar "Muito Bom Tempo". Cai aqui por terra a fiabilidade da escala usada nestes aparelhos


----------



## cactus (22 Nov 2009 às 15:34)

boas, depois duma manhã bem fresca, e com sol, eis que está tudo nublado ( perce que vai chover. ( que grande reviravolta) ?. Sempre pensei pelo que li e ouvi, que hoje o sol ia aparecer com vigor.


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2009 às 16:14)

cactus disse:


> boas, depois duma manhã bem fresca, e com sol, eis que está tudo nublado ( perce que vai chover. ( que grande reviravolta) ?. Sempre pensei pelo que li e ouvi, que hoje o sol ia aparecer com vigor.



Já limpa para a noite termos mínimas muito baixas  Setúbal deve ter de mínima esta próxima madrugada uns 6ºC/7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2009 às 17:15)

Céu pouco nublado e 15,6ºC.

O vento é nulo.

Agora é sempre a descer.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Nov 2009 às 17:37)

Boa tarde!
Depois de uma curta ausência, eis que regresso!
Quanto ao dia de ontem, pouco mais há a acrescentar em relação ao que já foi dito...
Desde cerca das 14h até às 18h, mais ou menos, foi sempre a chover de forma fraca ou moderada.
Dado que a precipitação vinha predominantemente tocada de sul, os meus dados não são fiáveis, pelo que me socorro dos do Lightning e coloco também 15mm de precipitação no dia de ontem.
Quanto ao dia de hoje, destaque claro para o aumento brutal da pressão atmosférica, tendo atingido o máximo do ano com 1033hpa.
Agora, 1032hpa.
O dia de hoje tem alternado entre o sol e períodos encobertos, com a mínima a ficar-se pelos 14ºC (se bem que ontem, em vários locais, e ao nível do solo, a temperatura tenha ido aos 10ºC).

Sigo então com 16.6ºC, 64%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos de ontem, dia 21:

14ºC
19.7ºC
Precipitação: 15mm.

PS: Desculpem o testamento...


----------



## DRC (22 Nov 2009 às 17:43)

*Dados actuais em Póvoa de Santa Iria:*

Temperatura: 16,1ºC
Humidade relativa: 70%
Pressão atmosférica: 1032,5 hpa
Dew point: 10,4ºC
Vento: 0,0 km/h
Precipitação: 0,0 mm

*Tendências:*
Temperatura: -2,58ºC /hora 
Pressão atmosférica: +0,213 hpa /hora


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Nov 2009 às 17:54)

Dados actuais na Atalaia-Montijo:

Tempo: céu pouco nublado
Temperatura: 16,9ºC
Humidade relativa: 68%
Pressão atmosférica: 1031 hpa
Vento: Fraco
Precipitação: 0,0 mm

Tendências:
Temperatura: Descer
Humidade: Manter-se


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Nov 2009 às 18:01)

Boa noite... 

Dia ameno com muita nebulosidade sobretudo à tarde por Stratocumulus perlucidos e Cumulus fractus, mas também algumas abertas e sem chuva. O vento têm-se mantido fraco predominando de N/NW.

A temperatura máxima hoje atingida ficou-se pelos *19.2ºC*.

Valores actuais: *15.6ºC* / *76% HR*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Nov 2009 às 18:15)

Boa Noite

Neste momento estão 13.3ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.5ºC

T.Minima: 8.6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Nov 2009 às 18:33)

*O 1º desce e o 2º sobe...*

Neste momento registo: *15.0ºC* / *79% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2009 às 18:40)

*13,7ºC* e céu muito nublado por Altocumulus.

Vento nulo e humidade a 83%. Pressão a subir para os 1032 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Nov 2009 às 19:10)

Apesar da minha estação não estar equipada para receber dados precisos relativos à barometria, tal como qualquer modelo semelhante apresenta alertas de tendências. Tenho verificado que em períodos que antecedem situações extremas ou de franca melhoria nas condições do tempo, habitualmente não deixa muito a desejar ainda que de forma imprecisa.

A propósito dos valores da pressão atmosférica aqui apresentados como muito altos, o cenário que desde a última madrugada até agora surgiu no display da minha estação foi de uma previsão de céu limpo e tendência barométrica em alta; ora nebulosidade não faltou e por diversos momentos a ameaça de chuva parecia ser uma realidade! 

Valores actuais: *14.4ºC* / *81% HR*.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Nov 2009 às 19:10)

A pressão impressiona, de tão alta que ela está 

Temperatura:  	 14.8 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	10.6 °C 	
Humidade: 	76% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	2.1km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	11.7km/h
Vento: 	SUDOESTE 	
Pressão: 	1033.7hPa 	
Precipitação: 	0.3mm

Daniel, enganei-te há bocado afinal ainda caíram 0.3mm aqui, por volta das 2, mas da manhã


----------



## DRC (22 Nov 2009 às 21:38)

É com grande prazer que posso finalmente dizer que existe uma estação a debitar dados da Póvoa de Santa Iria. Instalei-a hoje e ainda não tive tempo de pôr fotos, mas espero fazê-lo em breve. Deixo aqui os dados actuais, mas devo dizer que os dados não estarão sempre online pois a luz está cara 
Um grande obrigado ao Daniel Vilão, ao Mário Barros e ao Gil por todas as ajudas prestadas.

Temperatura: 13,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica: 1033,2 hpa
Humidade relativa: 82%
Ponto de orvalho: 10,3ºC
Vento: 0,0 km/hora
Precipitação: 0,0 mm/hora

Podem encontrar os dados no Wunderground!


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2009 às 22:02)

Aqui a noite está fria sigo com 11,2ºc o céu limpo e o vento é nulo  a pressão é de 1032hpa


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2009 às 22:08)

De nada, David, boa sorte com a estação!

---

Por aqui, e agora, temperatura a subir. 12,7ºC. O céu apresenta-se muito nublado.

Vento nulo e pressão a subir, nos *1033 hPa*.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2009 às 22:10)

Aqui a temperatura já esteve nos 12,6ºC, mas agora com a entrada de bastante nebulosidade tem estado a subir.

Vento nulo e 13,1ºC.
Humidade nos 82%.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Nov 2009 às 22:25)

É notável a diferença de temperatura ao nível do solo e num 8º andar...
Na rua, o carro já marcava 11ºC.
Em casa, ainda 14.3ºC, e uns impressionantes 1033hpa de pressão.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 79%HR.

Extremos do dia:

14.3ºC
17.1ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (22 Nov 2009 às 23:30)

Boa noite

Sigo com
Temperatura actual de 13.2c
Pressão atmosférica 1032mb(ainda me arrebenta com o barómetro da Wx 1600)...,não me lembro de ver a pressão atmosférica tão alta
Humidade nos 80%
Vento muito fraco a nulo de E/SE,,não é muito habitual...

Durante o fim de semana...não houve nada de novo. 


Cumprimentos...


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Nov 2009 às 00:06)

Olá mais uma vez 

O céu aqui apresenta-se com alguns Cumulus fractus deambulando ao sabor do vento fraco que se desloca de W/NW.

*Extremos de 22-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 19.2ºC / 92% HR

*mínimos:* 7.9ºC / 50% HR

Valores actuais: *11.6ºC* / *89% HR*


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Nov 2009 às 00:09)

Alguém que meta um travão na pressão minha nossa.

Temperatura:	12.9 °C	
Ponto orvalho:	10.4 °C	
Humidade:	85%	
Velocidade do vento:	0.0km/h 
Vento:	SUDOESTE
Pressão:	1034.1hPa	
Precipitação:	0.0mm

-------
Extremos de ontem: MAX 19.5 °C	MIN 11.1 °C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2009 às 00:12)

Acumulados 0,2 mm durante o dia de ontem, provavelmente devido à humidade nocturna.

Agora, céu pouco nublado e vento nulo, pressão nos 1033,8 hPa. Óptima para propiciar inversões térmicas.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2009 às 00:22)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 11.7ºC

Máx - 17.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 37 km/h

Humidade mínima de 58% e máxima 92%

Céu muito nublado até ao final da tarde, vento fraco.

De destacar também o alto valor de pressão máximo de 1033.0hpa e o facto do céu estar muito nublado e quase chover.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2009 às 00:30)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *10,3ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *17,7ºC*

Vento Máximo: *26,3 km/h* de O (270º)

---

Neste momento sigo com 11,3ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Nov 2009 às 00:41)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Agora, céu pouco nublado e vento nulo, pressão nos 1033,8 hPa. Óptima para propiciar inversões térmicas.



O ponto onde me encontro actualmente, situa-se num vale e apesar de não estar propriamente à cota mais baixa do mesmo bem como o factor poluição ser praticamente nulo, não creio que surja por aqui o efeito de inversão térmica; no entanto à semelhança da madrugada anterior, a temperatura mínima poderá descer consideravelmente.

São já muitos anos a reconhecer este vale, sobretudo nas noites limpas de Inverno (ainda que talvez um pouco cedo para isso, a menos que...), como rigorosamente frias. 

Neste momento: *11.4ºC* / *89% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2009 às 01:56)

Despeço-me com 10,9ºC. Atingi já os *10,8ºC*.

Em termos de _tempo_, períodos de céu muito nublado, alternando com limpo.

Vento a manter-se nulo, e pressão nos 1032 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Nov 2009 às 08:17)

Mínima de *7,3ºC*

Agora está _Nevoeiro Cerrado_

Este valor de pressão é normal nos meses de Outono/Inverno e não está assim tão "alta".

Em 2006 e 2007 chegou aos 1040 hpa, 2008 aos 1035 hpa e este ano estamos com o valor máximo com 1034hpa. Nada de excepcional.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Nov 2009 às 09:07)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 8.4ºC.
Neste momento está nevoeiro cerrado que já molhou o chão e acumulou 0,3mm, a temperatura actual é de 10.1ºC.


----------



## vitamos (23 Nov 2009 às 09:17)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e vento nulo. Algum nevoeiro "alto" (a não acumular nas zonas baixas e a fazer engraçados contornos aos montes envolventes).


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia!
Mínima fresca, de 11.6ºC.
Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado, embora pareça já começar a aliviar.
O que não alivia é a pressão que, nos 1034hpa, está no máximo do ano...
Sigo então com 13.3ºC, 93%HR, nevoeiro, vento fraco ou nulo...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2009 às 11:51)

Finalmente uma mínima abaixo dos 10ºC!

*9,4ºC* esta madrugada!

Por agora sigo com 16,5ºC, muitos Cumulus e vento moderado de NE (45º).

Humidade a 51%, pressão a 1032 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 6,3ºC.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2009 às 11:53)

bons dias
minima esta noite de 9.4º na louriceira
na encarnaçao a minima mais baixa registrada entre 6f dia 13 e hoje foi de 12.3º
neste momento, no campo grande, ceu limpo embora com alguma nevoa advectiva proveniente do tejo


----------



## HotSpot (23 Nov 2009 às 11:57)

Por ser uma região tão atípica, no Cais do Sodré foi hoje registada a mínima deste inverno pelas *10:35* com *11,8ºC*. Ainda estão 12,7ºC

Na Moita, há muito levantou o nevoeiro e já segue com 17,1ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2009 às 12:50)

Por aqui já levantou o nevoeiro, deixando a descoberto um belo dia de sol.
Contudo, a norte, e NE vislumbra-se ainda uma boa camada do dito nevoeiro, especialmente sobre o Tejo.
Sigo com 16.1ºC, 81%HR, 1032hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2009 às 12:55)

Por aqui, nada de nevoeiro.

18,2ºC de temperatura e 50% de humidade. Pressão a 1031 hPa.

Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2009 às 13:01)

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,6ºC.
Desde 28 de Abril que a temperatura não desce a baixo dos 10,0ºC.

Agora céu nublado, vento fraco, 17,6ºC e 65% de humidade relativa.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Nov 2009 às 13:35)

Olá boa tarde! 

Vários núcleos nebulosos à base de Cumulus sobretudo congestus têm marcado o cenário esta manhã.
Ainda não observei qualquer queda de precipitação, mas pelo menos à distância em algumas direcções, aparentemente terá caído mesmo que com intensidade fraca.
O sol vai espreitando, o vento apresenta-se fraco de W/NW, portanto um dia agradável...
A temperatura mínima atingida esta madrugada não desceu além dos *9.5ºC*.

Valores actuais: *19.3ºC* / *54% HR*.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2009 às 16:59)

Máxima de 17.2ºC, numa fresca tarde de Outono...
De momento, 16.7ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco, 72%HR, 1029hpa.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2009 às 17:17)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de *8,0ºC* e a máxima foi de *18,7ºC*, a rajada máxima foi de *28,8km/h N* 

Agora céu limpo com uma temperatura de 15,9ºC vento nulo e pressão de 1028hpa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Nov 2009 às 17:45)

Boa Noite

Por aqui estão 13.0ºC e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.4ºC

T.Minima: 8.4ºC


----------



## fsl (23 Nov 2009 às 18:42)

Em Oeiras "boa" amplitude térmica: Max 20.2º e Min 10.3º

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 23-11-09  18:29)
Temperatura:	15.2°C 
Humidade:	79%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	11.6°C 
Vento:	0.0 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1029.9 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	0.2 mm
Precipitação Mês:	49.4 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 355.0mm
Wind chill:	 15.2°C 
Indíce THW:	 15.1°C 
Indíce Calor:	 15.1°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 10.3°C às   6:21	 20.2°C às 14:55
Humidade:	 56%  às  15:09	 94%  às   8:38
Ponto de Orvalho:	 8.9°C às   6:15	 14.4°C às  10:07
Pressão:	 1029.7hPa  às  16:40	 1033.6hPa  às   9:24
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.2mm/hr  às   7:00
Maior Rajada Vento:		 20.9 km/hr  às  15:23
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 10.6°C às   4:52	
Maior Indíce Calor		 20.0°C às  14:12


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Nov 2009 às 19:20)

Olá boa noite! 

O dia por aqui manteve-se estável e ameno, com muitas nuvens, sobretudo por Cumulus fractus e congestus, mas também boas abertas e sem chuva, apesar da frequente ameaça de tal ocorrer.
O vento fraco manteve a sua rota vindo de W/NW e a temperatura máxima chegou aos *20.8ºC*.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se limpo, vento quase nulo e sem direcção definida.

Valores actuais: *12.6ºC* / *81% HR*. Noite bem fresca? Possivelmente!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2009 às 19:25)

Tarde de céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

Por agora, ainda alguns, e temperatura nos *12,3ºC*, com humidade nos 89%.

Vento fraco de NNE (22º), nos 5,0 km/h de pressão a 1029 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Nov 2009 às 20:11)

Ai que ele vem aí...

Já vou com *11.3ºC* e *82% HR*.

Céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2009 às 20:14)

Aqui vou com 14,0ºc e vento fraco inferior a 20km/h  com humidade de 82%


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Nov 2009 às 20:44)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:
Temperatura mínima: *11.2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *17.3ºC*

Sigo com 13.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2009 às 21:24)

Por aqui está fresco 12.7ºC, será que se vai aguentar assim até amanhã de manhã na tendência de descida  tenho a fezada que lá para as 22/23h dispara.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2009 às 21:51)

Por aqui, céu _quase limpo_ e 11,3ºC.

Vento fraco mas constante, de N (360º).

Humidade a 92%.


----------



## Madragoa (23 Nov 2009 às 22:18)

Boa noite 

Sigo com...e por Lisboa.

Temperatura actual de 12.0c.(hoje vai no bom caminho para uma minima razoável...)
Humidade nos 81%
Pressão atmosférica (finalmente meteram lhe o travão..),nos 1028mb
O vento,vai de muito fraco a nulo de N.
Céu limpo.

Já se nota as temperaturas a baixar.


Cumprimentos...


----------



## HotSpot (23 Nov 2009 às 22:22)

Aqui sigo com 10,0ºC e a baixar.  Humidade alta (92%) sente-se o frio...


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2009 às 22:24)

A manter-se o ritmo de descida, esta noite ainda vai abaixo dos 10ºC, com alguma sorte...
Sigo com 13.7ºC, 80%HR, 1029hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

11.6ºC
17.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2009 às 22:56)

Aqui por acaso até nem está mais frio hoje está até mais do que ontem a mesma hora, tenho agora 12,3ºC e vento nulo a humidade é de 91%


----------



## Teles (23 Nov 2009 às 23:55)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo , algum nevoeiro e uma temperatura actual de 5,4


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2009 às 00:03)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *9,4ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *18,8ºC*

Vento Máximo: *22,0 km/h* de N (360º)

---

De momento, uma acalmia no vento possibilita um maior arrefecimento!

*10,2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 11.7ºC

Máx - 17.8ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 29 km/h

Humidade mínima de 59% e máxima 93%

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2009 às 00:14)

Dois dígitos!

*9,8ºC*

Até logo!


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Nov 2009 às 00:33)

Olá de novo...  

Está uma noite de céu limpo com uma amplitude térmica bem acentuada!
O vento desloca-se muito fraco vindo de N/NE.

*Extremos de 23-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 20.8ºC / 91% HR

*mínimos:* 8.6ºC / 46% HR

Valores actuais: *8.4ºC* / *86% HR*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2009 às 01:21)

Hoje parece arrefecer mais comparativamente a ontem.

Já com 11,8 ºC e vento nulo.

Valores ainda modestos para a época do ano, mas mais baixos que os de dias anteriores.


----------



## Lousano (24 Nov 2009 às 01:33)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 5,9ºC

Máx - 19,6ºC

Precip. - 0,5mm

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Neste momento 5,9ºC, vento nulo e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2009 às 02:11)

Por aqui sigo com 9,7ºC.
Desde Abril que não descia a baixo dos 10ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Nov 2009 às 02:25)

O céu continua limpo e está 

Para a minha estação isto está a ser uma estreia! 

Valores actuais: *7.4ºC* / *88% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2009 às 06:56)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *7,7ºC*!

De momento encontro-me com 9,2ºC e céu limpo. Vento a soprar fraco.

Humidade a 91% e pressão a 1025 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Nov 2009 às 08:22)

Mínima de 6,2ºC a mais baixa desde 9 de Abril.


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2009 às 09:13)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado e alguns bancos de nevoeiro. 7ºC junto ao rio na zona sul da cidade. Intensa orvalhada, mas sem indícios de geada.


----------



## fsl (24 Nov 2009 às 09:15)

Em Oeiras a *TEMP Min* desceu abaixo dos 10º pela primeira vez , neste Outono.:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 24-11-09   9:14)
Temperatura:	11.3°C 
Humidade:	89%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	9.6°C 
Vento:	6.4 km/hr NNE
Pressão:	1026.7 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	49.4 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 355.0mm
Wind chill:	 10.6°C 
Indíce THW:	 10.6°C 
Indíce Calor:	 11.4°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 *9.6°*C às   3:52	 12.6°C às  0:00
Humidade:	 85%  às   0:17	 91%  às   6:19
Ponto de Orvalho:	 7.8°C às   3:43	 10.6°C às   0:00
Pressão:	 1026.1hPa  às   6:18	 1028.9hPa  às   0:00
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 16.1 km/hr  às   9:11
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 9.4°C às   3:47	
Maior Indíce Calor		 12.8°C às   0:00


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia!
E eis que, longos meses depois, a mínima desceu abaixo dos 10ºC.
Foi de 9.8ºC.
De momento, 10.9ºC, 91%HR, 1027hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2009 às 10:26)

boas
na louriceira, minima de 8.1º numa manha de ceu limpo.
ás 7.42h estavam 4.0º em bucelas ( segundo o mercedes do meu avô)


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Nov 2009 às 11:16)

Bom dia... 

Está um sol radioso...
Céu *azul*; o vento quase não move uma folha! Muito fraco de Este.
A temperatura mínima esta madrugada atingiu os *5.6ºC*.

Neste momento estão *14.8ºC* / *59% HR*.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Nov 2009 às 11:26)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Céu pouco nublado e alguns bancos de nevoeiro. 7ºC junto ao rio na zona sul da cidade. Intensa orvalhada, mas sem indícios de geada.



*olá*
Geada, também não observada por aqui ou então acordei tarde...
Junto ao Mondego a mínima é quase sempre menos rigorosa.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2009 às 12:56)

Aqui a mínima foi de 8,2ºC. A mais baixa desde 14 de Abril.

Agora sigo com céu a apresentar alguns cirrus a sul, vento fraco e 15,5ºC.
A humidade relativa está nos 65%.


----------



## Lousano (24 Nov 2009 às 14:30)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 5,1º.

Depois de uma manhã fria e de nevoeiro, uma tarde soalheira e a aquecer bem, estando de momento 16,7º.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2009 às 15:26)

Vou com 16.4ºC, a máxima do dia até ao momento.
Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco.
Pressão nos 1023hpa, HR nos 72%.


----------



## F_R (24 Nov 2009 às 15:35)

Em Santarém está mais um dia de sol

Segundo o IM estavam 16.8ºC às 14h


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Nov 2009 às 15:55)

Boas...
Neste momento sigo com 17,2º e 66% de Humidade...
Hoje tive uma mínima de 8,5º
Neste momento está céu pouco nublado com cirrus.


----------



## Teles (24 Nov 2009 às 16:54)

Boas , por aqui a mínima até ao momento foi de 2,4 Cº , temperatura actual de 15,2 e céu com alguns cirros


----------



## thunderboy (24 Nov 2009 às 17:16)

Boas tardes mínima de 4.3ºC por aqui. Agora estão 13.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Nov 2009 às 17:57)

Boa Noite

A Minima de hoje foi de 4.5ºC, e a Máxima foi de 16.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 12.7ºC e o céu está pou nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2009 às 18:13)

Mínima de 9,6 ºC.

Tarde mais fresca, de céu pouco nublado por cirrus.


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Nov 2009 às 18:41)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi finalmente abaixo dos 10ºC e tendo sido de *8.7ºC*
O dia tem sido bastante fresco, mesmo ao sol sentia-se o frio.
Por agora sigo com 12.3ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2009 às 18:56)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de *7,1ºC* e a máxima de *16,1ºC*

A rajada máxima foi de 14,0km/h 

Agora céu limpo vento nulo e temperatura de 13,1ºC


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2009 às 19:09)

boas noites
na encarnaçao sigo com 14.3º, ceu limpo e vento fraco a nulo de sul/sudeste sendo que a minima registrada entre as 11.15h de ontem e actualmente, aqui, foi de 9.7º


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

Olá boa noite... 

Céu azul, sem nuvens, vento fraco e grandes amplitudes.
A temperatura máxima atingiu os *21.6ºC*.

Neste momento continua tudo limpo, vento fraco a nulo sem direcção definida, ingredientes suficientes para mais uma noite semelhante à anterior com mínimas eventualmente acentuadas! 

Valores actuais: *11.2ºC* / *77% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2009 às 19:40)

Boa noite!

Tarde _quentinha_, com temperatura máxima de *19,0ºC*.

De momento sigo já com *10,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 87%, pressão a 1023 hPa e vento nulo. Veremos até onde arrefece.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Nov 2009 às 19:48)

Já vou nos 9.6ºC e que gelo que está na rua


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Nov 2009 às 19:56)

Olá

Hoje a máxima foi bastante fresca tendo sido de apenas *14.7ºC*.
Agora sigo com 11.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2009 às 21:18)

*9,7ºC* e vento nulo.

Humidade a 90% e pressão a 1022 hPa.

Noite calma.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Nov 2009 às 21:30)

7.8ºC
Vento nulo
1022.2hPa


----------



## Madragoa (24 Nov 2009 às 21:55)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual de 11.1c,a inversão térmica a trabalhar.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1022mb,(agora é sempre a descer...)
Vento fraco a nulo de S/SE
Céu limpo 
Humidade nos 90%

A minima foi de 8.1c, ,por volta das 07h e 30m 
E o dia foi fresquinho...e de céu praticamente limpo,ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas,mais da parte da tarde.

Agora com o vento a rodar para S/SE,ao fim do dia não sei se vai arrefecer tanto como nesta madrugada !

Cumprimentos...


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2009 às 22:02)

por aqui o dia foi marcado por algumas(poucas) nuvens altas e tempo fresco (às 14h registavam-se *17ºC*). A mínima atinigiu os *7.3ºC* algo que não se registava desde Março/Abril.


----------



## Lousano (24 Nov 2009 às 22:31)

Depois de esta noite a temperatura ter atingido os 7,4º, agora a frente começa a fazer o efeito por aqui, com o surgimento das primeiras nuvens, o vento a rodar para Sul e o consequente aumento da temperatura.

Neste momento 7,9º e agora é sempre a subir...


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2009 às 22:38)

A temperatura aqui também começou a estagnar, e presumivelmente subirá nas próximas horas.
Ainda assim, sigo com uns frescos 12.5ºC.
O céu ainda não começou a ficar nublado.
91%HR, 1023hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

9.8ºC (aleluia!!)
16.4ºC (fresquinho).


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2009 às 22:56)

A temperatura, oscilando pouco, mantém a tendência de descida lenta!

*9,4ºC* no momento, com céu limpo, e um cheiro a lareira _alegrando_ o ambiente!

Vento nulo.


----------



## Lousano (24 Nov 2009 às 23:36)

Lousano disse:


> Depois de esta noite a temperatura ter atingido os 7,4º, agora a frente começa a fazer o efeito por aqui, com o surgimento das primeiras nuvens, o vento a rodar para Sul e o consequente aumento da temperatura.
> 
> Neste momento 7,9º e agora é sempre a subir...



Nem tinha visualizado as imagens satélite e foi apenas uma crista da frente.







Neste momento começa a surgir nevoeiro e 6,8º.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2009 às 00:17)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 9,8ºC e uma ligeira névoa. Comecei o dia com 9,6ºC.

Humidade nos 91% e vento a manter-se nulo.


----------



## ct5iul (25 Nov 2009 às 00:37)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 10.9ºC 00:35
Pressão: 1022.0Hpa  00:35
Intensidade do Vento: 0.3 km/h  00:35
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 10.9ºC  00:35
Humidade Relativa:88%  00:35
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm  00:35
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo  00:35
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Nov 2009 às 00:42)

Boa noite... 

Céu limpo, vento nulo e temperatura a descer.

*Extremos de 24-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 21.6ºC / 91% HR

*mínimos:* 5.6ºC / 30% HR

Valores actuais: *8.7ºC* / *86% HR*


----------



## Teles (25 Nov 2009 às 00:56)

Boas, algum nevoeiro céu limpo e 5,4


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2009 às 01:15)

A ligeira névoa que há pouco se notava, _eclipsou-se_. 

Temperatura actual de *9,0ºC*, e humidade nos 92%.

Até logo!


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Nov 2009 às 01:22)

Desde há instantes que a minha estação accionou um alerta de mudança de padrão com tendência barométrica em queda! Para já prevê muita nebulosidade.

Aparentemente a temperatura estabilizou nos *8.6ºC*, já o valor percentual da HR apesar não ter sofrido alterações desde há pouco (*86%*), tende a subir mesmo que por si só muito pouco signifique.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Nov 2009 às 01:54)

Observa-se a Norte alguma nebulosidade alta!
Efémera ou já indicadora do que aguardamos, para já ainda é um pouco difícil referí-lo com toda a certeza.

A temperatura nesta última meia hora tem apresentado oscilações entre os valores de *8.6ºC* e *8.9ºC*. Insignificante? Admito que sim, mas se anteriormente a esta meia hora a descida era contínua...!

Até logo_


----------



## meteo (25 Nov 2009 às 01:56)

Boa noite
Temperatura em Oeiras neste momento- 9,9 ºC 
Finalmente temos frio!


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Nov 2009 às 08:30)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi novamente abaixo dos 10ºC, tendo sido de *9.2ºC*
Agora sigo com 10.2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (25 Nov 2009 às 08:33)

Mínima de 7,5ºC

Aí está ela de novo, a chuva


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2009 às 08:44)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu muito nublado, neblina e já chuviscou.
A temperatura está nos 12,3ºC, a humidade relativa nos 92%.

Mínima de 9,3ºC.


----------



## Teles (25 Nov 2009 às 08:59)

Boas, por aqui um nevoeiro terrível , começou a morrinhar mínima até ao momento de 5,0 , neste momento 8,2Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Nov 2009 às 09:01)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 7.4ºC.
Por agora estão 10.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## vitamos (25 Nov 2009 às 09:04)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco. 9ºC junto ao rio, mas uma sensação muito desagradável devido à brisa húmida que sopra.


----------



## F_R (25 Nov 2009 às 09:28)

Bom dia

Por Santarém céu nublado e já chuvisca
A minima foi de 7.3ºC, temperatura que estava às 8 horas segundo o IM


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia!
Bem me parecia que era fruta a mais ter duas mínimas consecutivas abaixo dos 10ºC...
Hoje foi de 10.6ºC.
De momento, céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 14.7ºC, 92%HR, 1022hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia!

A neblusidade só começou a entrar de madrugada, possibilitando ter atingido os *8,9ºC* pouco depois da meia noite. Ainda assim, um bom valor de temperatura mínima.

Já choveu, mas ainda nada acumulei.

De momento, 14,8ºC, humidade a 92% e vento nulo.

Pressão a 1021 hPa.

_'Tá abafadito_.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2009 às 10:39)

Vai chuviscando no Campo Grande.
Céu encoberto, alguma neblina e vento nulo.


----------



## fsl (25 Nov 2009 às 10:40)

Em Oeiras a TEMP Min continuou a cair atingindo 9.1º. A seguir, com a aproximaçao da FRENTE, subiu para os actuais 17.4º. Entretanto começaram a cair já os primeiros pingos:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 25-11-09  10:29)
Temperatura:	17.1°C 
Humidade:	86%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	14.7°C 
Vento:	8.0 km/hr SSE
Pressão:	1022.5 hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	0.2 mm
Precipitação Mês:	49.8 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 355.4mm
Wind chill:	 17.1°C 
Indíce THW:	 17.4°C 
Indíce Calor:	 17.4°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 9.1°C às   5:34	 17.2°C às  9:59
Humidade:	 86%  às  10:21	 94%  às   8:22
Ponto de Orvalho:	 7.8°C às   5:15	 15.6°C às   9:09
Pressão:	 1021.1hPa  às   4:20	 1022.6hPa  às   0:00
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.2mm/hr  às   7:00
Maior Rajada Vento:		 16.1 km/hr  às   8:44
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 8.9°C às   5:24	
Maior Indíce Calor		 17.2°C às   9:09


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2009 às 10:58)

Chove fraco. *1,0mm* acumulados.

Temperatura estabilizada nos 15,4ºC, humidade a 91%, pressão nos 1022 hPa a vento fraco de OSO (248º).


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2009 às 12:16)

*2,1mm* e continua a chover fraco.

Temperatura nos 15,9ºC e humidade a 90%. Vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Nov 2009 às 12:19)

Por aqui já chove á cerca de 1h.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2009 às 12:32)

Por aqui vai chovendo, há bem mais de uma hora,mas com pouca intensidade, ainda não tendo acumulado o 1º mm.
Sigo então com 16.9ºC, 92%HR, 1021hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Nov 2009 às 12:33)

Boa tarde 

Céu muito nublado por Altostratus opacus e pannus.
Ainda tudo seco mas a chuva não deve demorar muito!
O vento desloca-se de forma geral fraco, talvez com tendência para moderado, de W/SW.
Apesar de uma madrugada menos fria, a mínima não andou muito longe da registada na noite anterior tendo atingindo os *7.7ºC*.

Valores actuais: *14.9ºC* / *77% HR*.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2009 às 12:41)

Boas

Tive de Mínima 7,3ºC...

Era 10:50 quando começou a chover moderado e durante uns dois minutos foi forte com pingas muito grossas até fazia bolhas no chão   agora chove ainda mas fraco tenho acumulado 1,1mm e a temperatura é de 16,4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (25 Nov 2009 às 12:44)

Desde as 00H:

Moita - 0,6 mm
Cais Sodré - 1,2 mm

Chuva fraca em toda a região de Lisboa


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2009 às 13:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bem me parecia que era fruta a mais ter duas mínimas consecutivas abaixo dos 10ºC...



Duas mínimas consecutivas aqui abaixo dos 10ºC.

Ontem: 8,8ºC
Hoje: 8,7ºC  



mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui vai chovendo, há bem mais de uma hora,mas com pouca intensidade, ainda não tendo acumulado o 1º mm.



Saí de bike, apanhei-a toda em cima. Bem geladinha. 

1 mm acumulado, por aqui. 

(Isto é só mesmo para fazer inveja... )

A minha ausência pelo fórum vai continuar, mas acreditem que quando voltar "de vez" vou-vos trazer óptimas notícias. Está prometido.


----------



## vitamos (25 Nov 2009 às 13:14)

Céu encoberto neste momento e chuvisco persistente.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2009 às 13:57)

Lá marquei o 1ºmm, mas acho mesmo que tenho que mudar o penico para a varanda Sul...
De momento, não chove, mas tem chuviscado com persistência, e de vez em quando até chove...
Sigo com 17.3ºC, 88%HR, 1021hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Nov 2009 às 14:44)

Olá

Por agora sigo com 15.2ºC e chove fraco.
Pressão a 1019.9 hPa.


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2009 às 14:49)

mr. phillip disse:


> De momento, não chove, mas tem chuviscado com persistência, e de vez em quando até chove...



Gostei desta frase... 

De vez em quando o vento sopra moderado por aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Nov 2009 às 15:13)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.0ºC e vai chovendo fraco, precipitação acumulada até ao momento 2.9mm.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Nov 2009 às 15:59)

Segue a chuva, agora com mais abundância:

Moita - 4,8 mm
Cais Sodré - 4,0 mm


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2009 às 16:08)

Despeço-me do seguimento Litoral Centro por uns dias com chuva - 6mm até ao momento (dados do Lightning), 15.9ºC, 94%HR, 1019hpa, chuva, vento fraco a moderado.
Hoje, amanhã e depois, Maia, e finalmente, durante 4 dias... Bragança!!


----------



## F_R (25 Nov 2009 às 16:25)

Continua a chuviscar. Ainda não parou desde o inicio da manhã


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2009 às 16:42)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 4,1º.

Manhã de céu encoberto, fria e de vento fraco.

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento forte de Sul e 15,5º.

Chuviscou durante breves momentos cerca das 13H30, não suficiente para ser registado pelo pluviómetro.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2009 às 17:43)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de *7,3ºC* e a máxima de *17,1ºC*

Rajada máxima até ao momento de *40,1km/h SE*

Está a chover desde as 10:50 sem parar até esta horas e já tenho acumulados *15,8mm* principalmente devido a chuva ter caído moderada entre as 14h e as 16horas ininterruptamente   temperatura actual de 15,0ºC, vento moderado e continua a chover


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2009 às 17:55)

Por aqui está-lhe a dar bem já vou em 10.2 mm 

Estou com 14.9ºC e vento moderado de sul.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2009 às 18:28)

Chuva moderada. Acumulados *16,1mm* até agora.

Temperatura nos 15,1ºC, humidade a 96% e vento fraco de OSO (248º).


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2009 às 18:46)

Continua a cair bem e nos últimos minutos de novo mais intensamente, aumentou o acumulado para 24,2mm desde as 00H 

14,7ºC e vento moderado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Nov 2009 às 18:50)

Boa Noite

Neste momento estão 14.4ºC e chuvisca, precipitação acumulada até agora 4,7mm.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2009 às 18:56)

E já são 8 horas seguidas sempre a chover a maior parte do tempo moderado  

14,5ºC
25,3mm
1018hpa


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2009 às 19:07)

boas noites
sigo com ceu nubldo, chuva por vezes forte, vento fraco a moderado de SW e 14.7º
as 8.15º estava com ceu limpo, vento nulo e 11.7º


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2009 às 19:14)

Pela zona de Lisboa está tudo em concordância


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Nov 2009 às 19:22)

Superou as expectativas este evento. Estou a roçar os 20 mm em 24 horas. 

15ºC
1018.9hPa
94%
SW 3.5 km/h


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2009 às 19:29)

E o que dizer a chuva não para e na ultima hora tem caído até forte a precipitação deu um salto para os actuais *33,7mm* sempre com um rate de 15 a 30mm/h  

14,2ºC


----------



## Madragoa (25 Nov 2009 às 19:52)

Boa noite 

Temperatura actual de 15.7c
Humidade nos 96%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1017mb
E o vento sopra fraco a moderado,na ordem dos 30 km/h de média.na ultima meia hora.
Quanto a ,vou com 8.4mm acumulados.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2009 às 19:57)

Pela estação, até agora, e desde as 0 horas, acumulado de 18,9 mm.

Chove fraco agora. Vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2009 às 20:02)

Aqui o acumulado vai nos *37,9mm* desde as 11h da manha já são 9 horas seguidas sempre a cair dessas 9 horas 3 horas foi moderado a forte.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Nov 2009 às 20:07)

Subiu na última hora para 22.3 mm acumulados desde a meia noite. Temperatura a descer agora nos 14.8ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Nov 2009 às 20:21)

Olá

Sigo com 14.3ºC e chove moderado.
Pressão nos 1018.6 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2009 às 20:28)

Acumulados até agora 13,8 mm.

Manhã e tarde de chuva, nevoeiro desde a madrugada até ao final da manhã pelo Vale do Tejo.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2009 às 20:31)

*22,2mm* de precipitação acumulada!

Por agora, nevoeiro e 15,8ºC. Humidade a 96%.

Vento fraco de E (90º).


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2009 às 20:52)

Tenho até agora acumulados *46,4mm* metade nas ultimas horas em que tem chovido forte! Só quem é de Setúbal entende este numero porque já vi que nos arredores não é isto assim...

14,6ºC


----------



## HotSpot (25 Nov 2009 às 20:57)

miguel disse:


> Tenho até agora acumulados *46,4mm* metade nas ultimas horas em que tem chovido forte! Só quem é de Setúbal entende este numero porque já vi que nos arredores não é isto assim...
> 
> 14,6ºC



Falei agora com a esposa que trabalha em Setúbal e disse-me que está a cair com força. Precipitação moderada a forte.

Aqui ainda não parou de chover desde as 15:10. Sigo com 14,2 mm


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2009 às 21:06)

HotSpot disse:


> Falei agora com a esposa que trabalha em Setúbal e disse-me que está a cair com força. Precipitação moderada a forte.
> 
> Aqui ainda não parou de chover desde as 15:10. Sigo com 14,2 mm



Bem e o rate ta sempre entre os 10 e os 30mm/h desde ai as 18:30  já para não falar da chuva que não para desde as 11h da manha sendo mais de tarde...

*51,6mm*   a estrada tem agua a correr de um lado ao outro desde as 19h com cor barrenta...agora parece tar a abrandar.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Nov 2009 às 21:07)

Dados actuais no Montijo:

Temperatura: 14,4ºC
Humidade relativa: 98%
Pressão atmosférica: 1020 hpa
Vento: Moderado
Precipitação: 14,8 mm

Aqui estão 14,8mm, na moita 14.6, no cais do sodré 9.4mm e em Setubal 49.5mm


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2009 às 21:32)

Cá está o IM  a registar a chuvada que tenho vindo a falar nas ultimas horas...






Total acumulado desde as 11h de *54,8mm* em 11horas de chuva continua. Continua a chover mas mais fraco agora


----------



## F_R (25 Nov 2009 às 21:43)

Bom dia de chuva apesar de esta ser fraca, chove desde o inicio da manhã.

Nas ultimas horas tem aumentado de intensidade mas nada de muito especial


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2009 às 21:57)

Finalmente um aguaceiro e deixou os primeiros 0,5mm do dia. 

13,5º e vento nulo actualmente.


----------



## cactus (25 Nov 2009 às 22:17)

Boas , aqui por incrivel que pareça a chuva ainda nao parou , mas o que me impressiona mais é o facto de ter lido , os relatos do pessoal da Moita, Montijo,  já para nao falar de Lisboa , em relaçao á diferença de precepitacao acomulada, brutal !!!


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2009 às 22:29)

miguel disse:


> Cá está o IM  a registar a chuvada que tenho vindo a falar nas ultimas horas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente aí por Setúbal tem chovido bem , se ás 20h UTC o site do IM, indicava *15,3mm*, agora, uma hora depois, indica *20mm*!!!


----------



## Teles (25 Nov 2009 às 22:34)

Boas, por aqui o dia tem sido algo chuvoso , acumulado até ao momento 16mm , temperatura actual de 12,4


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2009 às 22:44)

E na hora a seguir ao IM ter registado os 15,3mm eis que:










Afinal não tinha o pluviometro avariado  

Total aqui desde as 11h de *56,9mm* agora não chove!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2009 às 22:50)

Por aqui, uma bela chuvada caiu há pouco!

A precipitação acumulada é agora de *28,4mm*.

A temperatura, essa mantém-se estável nos 15,5ºC.

Humidade a 96% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## Vince (25 Nov 2009 às 23:08)

miguel disse:


> Total aqui desde as 11h de *56,9mm* agora não chove!



É impressionante o efeito da Serra da Arrábida na tua zona nos últimos tempos com estes fluxos húmidos . 
És o «Penico d'Ouro» do tópico Litoral Centro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2009 às 23:33)

Uma acumulação acima do esperado, já com 16,4 mm após as passadas 0h.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2009 às 23:34)

Segunda a EMA do IM de Setúbal caíram entre as 19h e as 22h qualquer coisa como *43mm* de chuva ou seja em apenas 3 horas  logo os meus *56,9mm* de todo o dia até poderá pecar por pouco  foi um dia em grande em termos de chuva em Setúbal...





Agora não chove apenas vão caindo aguaceiros deves em quando, temperatura actual de 16,4ºC a subir


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Nov 2009 às 23:39)

Boa noite

Estado do tempo mais consentâneo com este mês de Outono avançado. Chuva/humidade e algum vento de NE. Assim, por aqui tenho:

Temp. = 15,1º C
HR = 98%
PA = 1022 hPa


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

Mais um aguaceiro e neste dia resultou 1,0mm.

Máxima 15,6º.

Despeço-me por hoje com 12,4º e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Nov 2009 às 23:53)

Por aqui a precipitação acumulada está em 11,8mm.

T.Máxima: 15.1ºC

T.Minima: 7.4ºC


----------



## ct5iul (25 Nov 2009 às 23:55)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max:.16.4ºc 13:44
Temp Min:10.6ºc 06:53
Rajada Max:20.8km/h 14:09

Temp actual 15.0ºC 23:50
Pressão: 1018.2Hpa 23:50
Intensidade do Vento: 4.6 km/h 23:50
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 15.0ºC 23:50
Humidade Relativa:91% 23:50
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 23:50
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 16.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:50
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2009 às 00:12)

Extremos de anteontem:

Mín - 10.0ºC

Máx - 17.2ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 21 km/h

Humidade mínima de 63% e máxima 92%

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

------------

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 10.0ºC

Máx - 16.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 50 km/h

Humidade mínima de 87% e máxima 98%

Precipitação - 21.0 mm e rain rate máximo de 18.2 mm/hr

Aguaceiros ao longo de todo o dia, vento moderado variando entre sul e este.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2009 às 00:16)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *8,9ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *16,6ºC*

Vento Máximo: *38,1 km/h* de SO (225º)

Precipitação: *28,4mm*

---

De momento, 15,3ºC e humidade nos 97%.

Vento fraco.

*[134mm acumulados este mês]*


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Nov 2009 às 00:41)

Boa noite 

Os chuviscos que surgiram a partir do início da tarde de ontem, apesar de muito fracos, não eram constantes.
O céu manteve-se muito nublado com vento fraco de W/SW.

Neste momento pelo que me apercebo não chove. Stratus nebulosus ou simplesmente nevoeiro? A 1ª parece-me a mais acertada!

*Extremos de 25-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 15.6ºC / 92% HR

*mínimos:* 7.7ºC / 73% HR

Valores actuais: *11.8ºC* / *92% HR*


----------



## cactus (26 Nov 2009 às 01:10)

Eis que regressa a chuva agora de forma moderada ,despois dum interregno de 2 hora...


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2009 às 07:24)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu, alternando entre muito nublado e encoberto, com temperatura mínima, até ao momento, de *11,0ºC*. Esta é também a temperatura actual.

Humidade nos 90%, pressão a 1020 hPa e vento moderado de N (360º), nos 22,0 km/h.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Nov 2009 às 08:36)

miguel disse:


> E na hora a seguir ao IM ter registado os 15,3mm eis que:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fazendo as contas assim por alto e baseando-me no gráfico, dá tb um total de aprox. 55mm.

A diferença não podia ser muita já que a EMA do IM fica muito perto da tua casa.


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia. 

Manhã fresca (e não fria), com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2009 às 09:20)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 13.3ºC, neste momento estão 13.6ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2009 às 09:23)

De referir que durante a madrugada caiu 3,5mm, o que perfaz um total de 15.4mm


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2009 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

O dia de ontem foi de bastante chuva também na zona norte de Odivelas.
Aliás, foi mesmo o dia mais chuvoso do ano até agora.
Um total acumulado de *30,3mm*.

Hoje vou com 0,8mm.

Este mês vou com 98,8mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2009 às 12:30)

Boas...
Ontem fiquei-me pelos 22,8mm, a moita nos 17,6mm, o cais do sodré pelos 10,6mm e setubal pelos 56mm.
Foi uma bela rega por aqui..
Pelas 22:00 aqui caio uma forte chuvada que me deixou só ai 7,2mm
Agora 15,8º e céu encoberto com chuviscos persistentes que molham a rua


----------



## HotSpot (26 Nov 2009 às 12:49)

A precipitação acumulada na EMA de Setúbal


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Nov 2009 às 15:50)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de *11.7ºC*
Agora sigo com 14.6ºC e céu muito nublado por nuvens média/altas.
Pressão a 1022.1 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Nov 2009 às 17:01)

Olá boa tarde 

Pela manhã céu nublado com abertas, até há pouco tudo compacto, agora de novo com abertas e desde manhã sem chuva. 
A amplitude hoje foi mais atenuada com a mínima da madrugada a situar-se nos *11.4ºC* e a máxima nos *19.8ºC*.

Neste momento observam-se alguns Altocumulus, entre eles do tipo stratiformis e vento fraco soprando de Oeste.

Valores actuais: *14.2ºC* / *66% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2009 às 17:22)

Bom crepúsculo vespertino!

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *10,8ºC* e temperatura máxima de *15,2ºC*.

Actualmente, céu muito nublado por um misto de núvens baixas, médias e altas, desde Fractus a Cirrus.

Humidade nos 64% e pressão a 1022 hPa.

Vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2009 às 17:32)

Boas

Por aqui neste momento estão 14.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.1ºC

T.Minima: 13.3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Nov 2009 às 17:35)

Gostaria que o meu campo de observação tivesse uma vista menos obstruída sobretudo a Norte e a Sul tal como sucede para o nascente e o poente, mas este vale apesar de não muito profundo, não facilita muito!

Aqui, quase limpo (pois...!) mas com alguns Altocumulus a Oeste.
Está a anoitecer e ela a descer, a passar nos *12.8ºC* com *72% HR*.


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2009 às 17:56)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada de aguaceiros, contabilizando 1,5mm.

Restante dia com muias nuvens, sendo a máxima de 17,9º.

Nes momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 9,9º, a mínima do dia.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Nov 2009 às 18:13)

A descer a uma média de 1ºC a cada 30 minutos...! Está no bom caminho. 

Neste momento estão *11.4ºC* com *77% HR*.

Atrevo-me dizer que paira já no ar um cheirinho do que aí vem! Será? 

Com elevações bem próximas a Este à cota de *500m*, é difícil não estar na expectativa de observar daqui nos próximos dias, nem que seja apenas nos pontos mais elevados, algumas áreas com neve..., sei que é pedir muito, mas...


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Nov 2009 às 20:00)

Boa noite!

Temperatura máxima de *15.7ºC* fresquinho até.

Agora sigo com 12.8ºC, vamos lá ver se ainda bato a mínima.
Pressão a 1023.4 hPa.


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2009 às 20:04)

joseoliveira disse:


> A descer a uma média de 1ºC a cada 30 minutos...! Está no bom caminho.
> 
> Neste momento estão *11.4ºC* com *77% HR*.
> 
> ...



Uma viagem à Serra da Estrela resolve isso.


----------



## criz0r (26 Nov 2009 às 20:07)

Boa noite, Céu muito nublado, 13,6ºC e Vento fraco de W/NW são as condições actuais por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2009 às 20:35)

Eis que chove, embora fraco.

Temperatura nos 12,1ºC, após uma descida aos 11,5ºC.

Humidade nos 83% e pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2009 às 21:21)

Começa a chover.

Um aguaceiro fraco que rende, desde já, 0,2 mm.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2009 às 22:26)

Boas

A precipitação aqui hoje foi de 2,1mm durante a madrugada 

Agora temperatura de 11,9ºC depois de já ter tido 10,3ºC...o vento é nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2009 às 22:29)

Acumulados 0,8 mm durante todo o dia.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2009 às 22:59)

Aqui têm estado a cair aguaceiros fracos.
Vou com 1,5mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2009 às 23:56)

Está a chover forte aqui 

1.6 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2009 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 11.7ºC

Máx - 16.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 63 km/h

Humidade mínima de 66% e máxima 98%

Precipitação - 2.0 mm e rain rate máximo de 27.4 mm/hr

Aguaceiros fracos de curta duração ao longo do dia, vento moderado variando entre este e noroeste.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Nov 2009 às 00:24)

*boa noite...* 

Há cerca de 2 horas atrás, por alguns instantes, foi a única fase do dia com precipitação verificada, mas na base de chuviscos.

De momento não chove, o vento desloca-se fraco de Oeste e céu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas.

*Extremos de 26-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 19.8ºC / 93% HR
*
mínimos:* 9.9ºC / 36% HR

Valores actuais: *9.7ºC* / *89% HR*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2009 às 01:03)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *10,8ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *15,2ºC*

Vento Máximo: *29,4 km/h* de NNO (338º)

Precipitação: *1,0mm*

---

De momento, a Lua _espreita_ com 12,1ºC.


----------



## iceworld (27 Nov 2009 às 01:25)

Chuva fraca e dispersa com 9º.
Não são muitos os dias no Inverno em que chove com esta temperatura.


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2009 às 02:22)

Gilmet disse:


> De momento, a Lua _espreita_ com 12,1ºC.



Já se pôs.
Envolta em cirrus e cirrostratos.
Completamente apática, naquela horizonte nublado e triste.


Vai chuviscando, de quando em vez.
0,4mm hoje.
Ontem fiquei-me pelos 2.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Nov 2009 às 02:30)

Noite calma, nublada, sem chuva e vento nulo.

Os valores estão relativamente estáveis!

Despeço-me com *10.1ºC* e *91% HR*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Nov 2009 às 09:19)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de hoje foi de 8.4ºC, por agora estão 10.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2009 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *11,0ºC*, numa noite de céu muito nubla/encoberto, e aguaceiros.

Acumulados *1,1mm* até ao momento.

Actualmente, temperatura nos 13,8ºC, humidade a 91% e pressão a 1022 hPa.

Vento nulo.


----------



## vitamos (27 Nov 2009 às 10:20)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2009 às 10:23)

Acumulados 0,4 mm durante a madrugada.

Agora 14,6 ºC e céu encoberto, vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Nov 2009 às 11:39)

Bom dia   

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus fractus e congestus mas com algumas abertas através das quais se podem observar alguns Cirrus fibratus.
O vento desloca-se fraco de N/NW. 
A temperatura mínima desta madrugada chegou aos *9.5ºC*.

Valores actuais: *16.1ºC* / *74% HR*.


----------



## F_R (27 Nov 2009 às 11:57)

Bom dia

A manã começou com muito nevoeiro, mas o sol começa a brilhar agora ainda com muita neblina no ar.

Vamos ver o que o fim de semana nos trás.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2009 às 12:25)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 10,3ºC

Esta manha caiu um aguaceiro moderado e registo desde as00h 1,1mm devido a esse aguaceiro a meio da manha. Temperatura actual de 15,3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Nov 2009 às 12:35)

A chuva parece agora iminente!

Céu bastante carregado de Nimbostratus pannus com as últimas abertas a tornarem-se uma miragem e eis que pingos bem grossos caíram neste último instante, terminou mas virá certamente mais!

Valores actuais: *15.7ºC* / *72% HR*.


----------



## Teles (27 Nov 2009 às 12:50)

Boas , por aqui a pouco caiu um valente aguaceiro , temperatura actual de 12,4Cº, o céu a sul:


----------



## iceworld (27 Nov 2009 às 13:12)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã fresca com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.



Agora céu muito nublado com aguaceiros por vezes moderados e continuação do vento fraco.
Cerca de 15º


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2009 às 14:03)

Alguma convecção interessante que surge nalguns locais


----------



## stormy (27 Nov 2009 às 15:56)

boas tardes
sigo com 16.3º, ceu muito nublado por cumulus, cirroestratus, cumulus congestus e cumulunimbos e vento fraco de NW.
a leste observa-se uma celula bastante desenvolvida ( ja a degenerar)


----------



## HotSpot (27 Nov 2009 às 16:10)

Sobre a zona de Alcochete está uma célula brutal 

Foto tirada do Cais do Sodré, sentido Alcochete:


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Nov 2009 às 16:46)

Olá boa tarde! 

_(Biblioteca Municipal de Coimbra)_

Dia de um modo geral bem cinzento com fortes probabilidades de precipitação até moderada, mas que na prática não passou disso mesmo, probabilidades!
Apenas o que observei não passou de uns poucos e breves períodos de pingos grossos e sem resultados visíveis quanto a alguma tendência convectiva.
O vento tem soprado de um modo geral fraco de W/NW.

Ao sair esqueci de verificar a máxima atingida e aproveito a onda das probabilidades no que toca à temperatura actual para apontar para os *15/16ºC*.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Nov 2009 às 17:13)

Olá

A mínima hoje foi igual à de ontem tendo sido de 11.7ºC
Agora sigo com 14.1ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.
Pressão nos 1022.0 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Nov 2009 às 17:22)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui durante a tarde de hoje caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 0,5mm.
Neste momento estão 12.8ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.

Extremos de Hoje :

T.Máxima: 16.0ºC

T.Minima: 8.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2009 às 17:32)

Temperatura máxima de *18,2ºC* às 14:18.

De momento do 13,7ºC, céu pouco nublado por Cumulus.

Humidade nos 79%, vento nulo e pressão a 1021 hPa.

Acumulados *1,1mm* de precipitação.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Nov 2009 às 18:00)

_(Biblioteca Municipal de Coimbra)_

Final de tarde menos nublado com direito aos últimos raios de sol.
As nuvens deslocam-se de SW ainda que menos compactas.

A temperatura lá fora deve rondar os *13/14ºC*.

Até logo...


----------



## Lousano (27 Nov 2009 às 18:44)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros sobretudo durante a madrugada.

Max: 16,3º

Min: 7,4º

Precp: 3,0mm

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento moderado de Sul e 10,9º.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2009 às 20:13)

Por aqui tenho agora de temperatura 13,0ºC e vento nulo!! a pressão é de 1021hpa e a humidade de 94%


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2009 às 21:29)

Acabei de atingir os *10,0ºC*!

Humidade nos 91% e vento nulo!


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2009 às 21:36)

Vai descendo e tenho agora 10,9ºC com vento nulo...


----------



## Lousano (27 Nov 2009 às 23:06)

Começou uma chuva moderada (possivelmente um aguaceiro).


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2009 às 23:06)

Temperatura já nos *9,2ºC*, com humidade a 92% e vento a manter-se nulo.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2009 às 23:10)

Temperatura aqui de 9,7ºC, humidade 100% e vento nulo o céu está limpo


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2009 às 23:20)

Boa noite pessoal

Cheguei a pouco de uma longa viagem que começou em Bragança  as 14H e acabou em Lisboa as 21h

Aqui por Linda-a-Velha o céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo e em Oeiras estão uns amenos 10.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2009 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 10.6ºC

Máx - 16.7ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 18 km/h

Humidade mínima de 72% e máxima 95%

Precipitação - 1.0 mm rain rate máximo - 4.8 mm/hr

Aguaceiro fraco ao inicio da manhã, céu muito nublado o resto do dia vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Nov 2009 às 00:20)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 11.7ºC
Pressão a 1023.0 hPa


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Nov 2009 às 00:25)

Olá boa noite e bom fim-de-semana! 

O céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens arrastadas por um vento fraco vindo de Oeste e não chove.

*Extremos de 27-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 16.9ºC / 92% HR

*mínimos:* 9.5ºC / 68% HR

Valores actuais: *9.6ºC* / *91% HR*


----------



## meteo (28 Nov 2009 às 00:27)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite pessoal
> 
> Cheguei a pouco de uma longa viagem que começou em Bragança  as 14H e acabou em Lisboa as 21h
> 
> Aqui por Linda-a-Velha o céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo e em Oeiras estão uns amenos 10.7ºC



Amenos,mas 10,7 ás 11 da noite em Oeiras é do melhor que se tem visto 

7 horas de viagem


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2009 às 00:30)

Noite fria por aqui vou com *8,7ºC* e vento nulo a humidade está no máximo...


----------



## Teles (28 Nov 2009 às 00:53)

Boas , por aqui o dia tem sido muito diverso a nível de nebulosidade aqui fica duas fotos:


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Nov 2009 às 01:15)

Olá 

Gostei muito especialmente na 2ª foto o pormenor do efeito "*Pileus*" acima destes Cumulus.
Muito interessante...


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2009 às 01:32)

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *9,2ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *18,2ºC*

Vento Máximo: *14,1 km/h* de OSO (248º)

Precipitação: *1,1mm*

---

De momento, 9,4ºC e a lua brilha resplandecente!


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Nov 2009 às 02:13)

Por agora céu menos nublado por Altocumulus e vento fraco a nulo sem direcção definida.

 Despeço-me com os estagnados *9.5ºC* / *91% HR*. _..., até logo!_


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2009 às 02:39)

dia marcado por um aguaceiro forte por volta das 13/14h, de resto apenas o dispersar da nebulosidade.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2009 às 08:50)

Bom dia!

Madrugada fresca, a de hoje, com temperatura mínima de *7,9ºC*.

De momento, sigo com 9,5ºC, céu muito nublado por Cumulus na faixa marítima, e uma ligeira névoa, seguindo o curso de água próximo.

Humidade a 95%, pressão a 1021 hPa e vento fraco de SSE (158º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2009 às 09:25)

Bom Dia

Desde de ontém á noite até agora que está um valente nevoeiro, e graças a ele que tenho acumulado 0,7mm, a Minima foi de 7.0ºC, por agora estão 8.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2009 às 09:59)

Muito nevoeiro por aqui 

Estou com uns belos 8.9ºC e 97%.


----------



## Madragoa (28 Nov 2009 às 10:24)

Bom dia...e sigo por Lisboa.

Temperatura actual de 10.5c.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1021mb.
Humidade nos 93%.
E o vento vai fraco de E.
Muito nevoeiro....

A noite foi bastante húmida (tenho o telhado todo encharcado,parece que esteve toda a noite a chover...),e tanbem algo fresca.

Tenho o Wheather Watcher, a prever trovoada e chuva para amanha de manha

Cumprimentos...


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2009 às 10:54)

Boas

Por aqui apareceu um denso nevoeiro a partir ai das 2h e tem se mantido igual até esta hora! não permitiu ter uma mínima mais baixa do que 8,3ºC e faz com que tenha a esta hora ainda 11,4ºC  o vento sopra fraco quase sempre é nulo.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Nov 2009 às 11:21)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de 8.1ºC
Por agora sigo ainda com 11.7ºC e muito nevoeiro


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Nov 2009 às 11:49)

Bom dia! 

O céu apresenta muitas nuvens do tipo Cirrostratus fibratus e alguns Cumulus fractus e com sol.
A temperatura mínima desta madrugada chegou até aos 8.8ºC.
O vento geralmente fraco desloca-se de S/SW.

Valores actuais: *15.1ºC* / *70% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2009 às 11:57)

Actuais 15,8ºC com céu muito nublado.

Humidade a 73% e pressão a 1020 hPa.

Vento a soprar, por vezes, fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2009 às 12:03)

Boas...
Sigo com 12,6º e nevoeiro...


----------



## LuisFilipe (28 Nov 2009 às 12:09)

Bem, para quem gosta do inverno, este ano nao se pode queixar.

O que nao em faltado sao depressoes 

O mar nao acalma, os ventos nao param, e xuva tem vindo com frequencia até, e forte.

E as previsoes sao para que assim continue.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2009 às 12:28)

Mínima de 8,8 ºC e bastante nevoeiro durante a madrugada.

Agora 10,8 ºC e 96 % de humidade relativa, vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2009 às 12:30)

Eu amanha vou a obidos, gostaria de saber se há possibilidade de nevar lá?


----------



## meteo (28 Nov 2009 às 12:51)

andres disse:


> Eu amanha vou a obidos, gostaria de saber se há possibilidade de nevar lá?



Óbidos,perto das Caldas da Rainha? Não vai nevar com certeza.Tem quase a mesma probabilidade de nevar que no Montijo


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Nov 2009 às 13:35)

Nevar em Obidos?? Impossovel meu caro!!!

Por ca 10,9 º C, vento fraco e ceu nublado, com abertas.
Quem me dera estar por esta altura no Minho


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2009 às 13:42)

Nevoeiro e uns fresquinhos *12.6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2009 às 15:09)

É da minha vista ou o céu hoje está peculiar  estou com 14.3ºC vento fraco de sul/sudeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2009 às 15:12)

Ainda 12,7 ºC e 92 %.

Céu muito nublado por altocumulus, cumulus e cumulus congestus, estes últimos a NE.

Vento muito fraco a nulo de ENE, embora as nuvens sigam o fluxo inverso, em altitude, provavelmente devido a movimentos verticais do ar.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2009 às 17:13)

Boa tarde!

Hoje, temperatura máxima de *17,7ºC* pelas 15:02.

Actualmente, 14,1ºC e céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos 80% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Nov 2009 às 17:35)

*Bom final de tarde!*  

Desde há sensivelmente 3 horas que o céu ficou completamente nublado por Nimbostratus do tipo pannus vindos de Oeste transportando precipitação por enquanto fraca a moderada, mas que agora não se verifica.

Com uma máxima até ao momento atingida de *15.5ºC*, neste momento verificam-se *12.4ºC* e *86% HR*.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2009 às 17:47)

Neste momento estão 14,6º.
O céu está com uma nuvem grande e escura, que neste momento traz chuva fraca, registando assim para já 0,8mm


----------



## iceworld (28 Nov 2009 às 17:48)

Cerca de 11º e a noite anoiteceu com o céu num tom bem cinzento e uniforme com aguaceiros que entretanto pararam.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2009 às 17:51)

Mesmo sendo fraca esta chuva, dá para acumular, já vou com 1,2mm


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2009 às 17:51)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui o nevoeiro instalou-se ao início da manhã e persistiu até ao inicio da tarde.
Ainda não choveu aqui.
0,0mm.

Ontem tive 0,4mm de uns aguaceiros fracos que caíram ao início do dia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2009 às 17:58)

Boas.

Por aqui neste momento estão 12.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.3ºC

T.Minima: 7.0ºC


----------



## GARFEL (28 Nov 2009 às 18:21)

28/11/2009  - 18:21
Muito Nublado


 Avisos do IM para o Distrito de Santarém

 Sem Avisos 


11.6 ºC   (-0.4/hr)  Diferença 24 horas: +1.4 ºC 
Aparente: 12 ºC  
 13.3 ºC (15:02)  
4.4 ºC (00:00)  

100 % (0/hr)  Ponto de Orvalho: 11.6 ºC  100% (00:00)  
93% (14:26)  

0.0 km/h S(173º)  
Vento 1 minuto: 0.0 km/h  
Bf: (0) Sem Vento 
 Vento médio 10 minutos:  
0.0 km/h S(180º)  
 16.2 km/h (13:17)  
0.0 mm  
Intensidade Actual (0.0 mm/hr) 
 Hora  3 Horas  6 Horas  24 Horas  
0.0 mm  0.0 mm  0.0 mm  0.0 mm  
 Mensal  Anual  
54.0 mm  392.0 mm  

1013 hPa    Variação 1 hora: -1 hpa  
Variação 24 horas: -7 hpa  
 1021 hPa (00:00)  
1013 hPa (18:01)


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2009 às 19:17)

Neste momento estão 13,9º
Isto foi estranho agora: Pelas 19:10 estava tudo normal, céu encoberto, vento fraco, sem chuva...
Passados 5 minutos, ás 19:15 levantou-se um vendaval, vento forte e chuva moderada
Por isso já vou com 1,6mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2009 às 21:10)

Céu muito nublado e 14,8 ºC.

Acumulados 0,4 mm hoje devido ao nevoeiro e alguns chuviscos.

Vento fraco de OSO.


----------



## DRC (28 Nov 2009 às 21:21)

*Condições actuais em Póvoa de Santa Iria:*

Temperatura: 12,9ºC
Humidade relativa: 85%
Pressão atmosférica: 1016.4 hPa
Ponto de orvalho: 10,4ºC
Sensação térmica: 12,9ºC
Precipitação: 0.0 mm
Vento: 0,0 km/hora

*Tendências *

Temperatura: + 0,05ºC/hora
Pressão atmosférica: -0,547hPa/hora


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Nov 2009 às 22:22)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:
Temperatura mínima: *8.1ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15.1ºC*

Agora sigo com 13.4ºC
O dia foi marcado pelo intenso nevoeiro de manhã e por neblina à tarde.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2009 às 23:24)

Boa noite
O dia de hoje foi caracterizado por nevoeiro que persistiu durante a tarde e se intensificou ao cair da noite.
Por agora chove moderado 
11.2ºC


----------



## Madragoa (28 Nov 2009 às 23:31)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual 15.9c.
Humidade nos 79%.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1013mb (agora é sempre a baixar...). 
Céu muito nublado.
E o vento sopra de S/SO,e na ordem dos 15 km/h de média.
Quanto a ,hoje 0.0mm acumulados.(até agora...).

E sigo por Lisboa

Cumprimentos...


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2009 às 23:40)

Aqui sigo com 14,0ºc e vento fraco a pressão é de 1013hpa...vai pingando de quando em vez.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2009 às 23:57)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *7,9ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *17,7ºC*

---

De momento, por Alfragide, céu muito nublado por Cumulus.


----------



## Teles (29 Nov 2009 às 00:01)

Por aqui agora parou de chover ,percipitação acumulada de 6mm e 10.3º


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 00:21)

Olá de novo 

Os aguaceiros moderados a fortes sucedem-se desde há algumas horas atrás e desta forma vieram quebrar uma aparente indefinição sobretudo quanto ao aspecto volumoso das nuvens pela tarde.
O vento desloca-se de modo geral fraco de S/SW.

Desde o final da tarde que noto que a minha estação, para além de interpretar dados barométricos em baixa, também tem mostrado através do ícone correspondente níveis máximos de condições de mau tempo, nomeadamente precipitação intensa.

*Extremos de 28-Nov:*

*Máximos:* 15.5ºC / 92% HR

*mínimos:* 8.8ºC / 65% HR

Valores actuais: *13.4ºC* / *86% HR*


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2009 às 00:37)

Olá

Despéço-me com 14.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2009 às 01:23)

Já chove há alguns minutos.

Acumulados, até agora, 0,4 mm.


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 01:24)

neste momento estao cerca de 12cº


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2009 às 01:32)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 8.9ºC

Máx - 15.6ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 53 km/h

Humidade mínima de 77% e máxima 100%

Nevoeiro ao longo de toda a manhã, céu muito nublado no restante dia, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2009 às 01:38)

Extremos de ontem:

8,8 ºC / 16,0 ºC*

*(23:59h)

0,4 mm

---

Nevoeiro durante toda a madrugada e manhã. Durante a tarde algumas abertas.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 01:42)

O vento desloca-se de Sul com intensidade fraca a moderada; não chove neste momento apesar de ter caído um moderado aguaceiro há minutos atrás, surge entretanto uma ligeira alteração:

Valores actuais: *14.2ºC* / *81% HR* (subida e descida respectivamente).


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 02:10)

A intensidade moderada do vento de há pouco passou a regime variável, ora muito fraco, ora mais vigoroso...

Mais um aguaceiro moderado neste momento e continuação de tendência para ligeiro aumento da temperatura! Deve ser "fogo de palha"...! 

Despeço-me com *14.3ºC* / *83% HR*.


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2009 às 02:44)

Por aqui uma noite de aguaceiros.
A temperatura é que parece não querer descer.


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2009 às 03:15)

Boa noite! Eu queria dizer que estava uma noite fria.Mas não está.Está uma noite quente 
Estão neste momento em Oeiras 16,9 ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2009 às 03:17)

meteo disse:


> Boa noite! Eu queria dizer que estava uma noite fria.Mas não está.Está uma noite quente
> Estão neste momento em Oeiras 16,9 ºC



Ainda estamos no sector quente da depressão, o frio só irá chegar quando a frente passar.

Por cá 15.6ºC  e vento moderado.


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2009 às 03:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda estamos no sector quente da depressão, o frio só irá chegar quando a frente passar.
> 
> Por cá 15.6ºC  e vento moderado.



Sim,é verdade.Mas tem piada esta temperatura hoje e a esta hora 
Que venha o frio,que estamos na altura dele


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 05:53)

Boas

Aqui acordei com a passagem da frente fria era 5:25 com chuva muito forte que rendeu em 10 minutos 5,2mm e dois relâmpagos a N  Neste momento chove fraco e a temperatura é de 14,3ºC, a rajada máxima é de  47,9km/h W

De dia vai estar mais frio que durante esta madrugada é curioso   neste momento o ar frio está a entrar pela NW de Portugal onde já se deve sentir e onde também começa a entrar o pós frontal


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Nov 2009 às 10:57)

Boas...
Esta madrugada foi em cheio...com chuva forte, que me deixou 12,0mm, vento forte na ordem dos 55km/h
Para hoje espero....isto está confuso....Podem-me explicar o que vai atingir esta zona hoje?


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 11:21)

Aqui toda a manha não vi chover o chão está seco, resumindo o GFS errou na hora da frente passou de madrugada bem mais cedo do que o previsto que seria esta manha...temperatura ainda nada fria uma vez que ainda nem choveu esta manha, assim que chova vai cair uns bons graus porque arrasta o ar frio que já temos em altura para baixo 

Agora até está sol!!


----------



## Madragoa (29 Nov 2009 às 11:36)

Bom dia.

Temperatura actual de 15.5c
Pressão atmosférica nos 1009mb.
Humidade a 64%.
Vento sopra de NO/O,e com a média de 10 km/h.
Céu muito nublado,mas já se ve o astro rei.

Por aqui só choveu,entre as 5 e as 7 horas da manha tendo acumulado 6.4mm

andres,eu com o modesto conhecimento que tenho,não vai acontecer nada...a não ser uns aguaceiros e as temperaturas baixarem um pouco,dado ao vento soprar de NO/N.
Mas isto é só a minha modesta opinião ok

Sigo por Lisboa 

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2009 às 11:42)

Bom Dia

Por aqui esta frente choveu forte mas só durou meia hora, tendo acumulado 4.3mm, boa fui agora á janela e vi que está a cair um aguaceiro e estão 14.7ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 11:56)

Bom dia 

Por aqui esteve uma madrugada um tanto agitada, como por volta das 02H30 com aguaceiros fortes com intervalos muito curtos e vento com intensidade moderada e por vezes algumas rajadas.

Até aquela hora verificaram-se *14.4ºC* e uma mínima desde acerca de 30 minutos atrás com *10.4ºC*.

Apesar do cinzento ser a cor dominante, não chove e surge agora uma ou outra aberta.
O vento apresenta-se de modo geral fraco vindo de Norte.

Valores actuais: *10.9ºC* / *84% HR*.


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2009 às 12:21)

Ora bem a frente passou por Almada entre as 4h30 e as 5h30, foi precisamente nessa altura que o vento e a chuva foram mais fortes. Resumindo, até agora acumulei 16.3 mm, rajada máxima de 37.7 km/h, a temperatura mais baixa foi 13.5 (esta começou a cair drasticamente à medida que a frente passava), e a pressão baixou até aos 1009.4 hPa.

Neste momento sigo com:

Temperatura:	14.4 °C
Ponto orvalho:	9.4 °C	
Humidade:	72%	
Velocidade do vento:	15.8km/h 
Rajada de vento:	15.8km/h 
Vento:	OES-SUDOESTE	
Pressão:	1010.4hPa
Precipitação:	16.3mm


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2009 às 12:28)

Por aqui a "festa" rendeu até agora 5.2 mm até agora e uma rajada de vento de 71 km/h


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 12:31)

Maiores abertas, algum sol, mas nem por isso aumenta a temperatura.  

Sente-se um ar frio, típico de autêntico Inverno intensificado pelo vento ainda que fraco de Norte.
Nimbostratus e Cumulus congestus preenchem o céu quase por completo.

Neste momento: *10.5ºC* / *83% HR*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2009 às 12:43)

Mais um dia ameno, vento ainda fraco dos quadrante Oeste a NO.

Acumulados 5,6 mm durante a madrugada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2009 às 12:44)

O Aguaceiro de á pouco rendeu 2mm.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 12:51)

Aqui a precipitação durante a noite resumiu-se a 3,9mm.
O vento, por volta das 5h da manhã, soprou com rajadas muito fortes.
A chuva é que foi pouca.

Neste momento, começa a cair um aguaceiro.
13,7ºC e vento forte de NO.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2009 às 12:57)

Olá

Dia bem fresquinho hoje.
A mínima até ao momento foi de 11.8ºC
De momento sigo com 13.9ºC e começa a chover.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 13:18)

Boas continuo com os mesmos 9,4mm da madrugada, caiu a pouco um forte aguaceiro onde estava mas a poucos metros na minha casa pouco choveu  aguaceiros tem destas coisas... agora de novo sol e uma temperatura que até nem é muito fria 15,0ºC o vento também não ajuda porque está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2009 às 13:19)

Um aguaceiro fraco a moderado fez com que a temperatura descesse dos 16,1 ºC para os 13,7 ºC actuais.

Até ao momento 6,0 mm.


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2009 às 13:28)

Boa tarde!
Por Oeiras madrugada chuvosa,com *10,2 mm *de precipitação quase toda entre as 4:30 e as 5:30 da manhã.O rain rate máximo foi de 65 mm/hora.
A temperatura vai nos 14,5 ºC.Neste momento está sol!
http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## Madragoa (29 Nov 2009 às 13:42)

Boa tarde

Temperatura actual de 15.4c.
Pressão atmosférica,continua nos 1009mb.
Humidade nos 63%.
Vento sopra de O/NO,na ordem dos 10 km/h.
Céu muito nublado.

Sigo desde Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 13:51)

Temperatura actual de 14,6ºC está sol e o vento ora sopra fraco ora tem rajadas ainda a 10 minutos tive 40km/h e agora mal passa dos 10km/h


----------



## Lousano (29 Nov 2009 às 14:04)

Boa tarde.

Dia chuvoso, sobretudo durante a madrugada.

Neste momento 9,8º e 26,1mm de precip.

O último aguaceiro já trouxe um pouco de granizo.


----------



## Jodamensil (29 Nov 2009 às 14:34)

Cai mais um aguaçeiro, tem sido no entanto uma tarde com muito sol por aqui e está-se muito bem ao sol neste momento


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2009 às 15:08)

Cerca de 26mm hoje com o pico de chuva e vento entre as 3h00 e as 5h00.
De manhã o tempo manteve-se frio com 10º enquanto os aguaceiros caiam e o céu se mantinha nublado.
Depois do meio dia as longas abertas fizeram com que a temp.subisse ligeiramente.


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2009 às 15:47)

boas tardes
na louriceira sigo com ceu com periodos de muito nublado por cumulus e cumulus congestus, vento moderado de NW e 11.9º
o dia de ontem foi ameno com a temperatura a subir desde os 12.3º ás 11.30h até aos 14.9º ás 23h , o vento foi moderado de SSW e a nebulosidade apresentava pouco desenvolvimento vertical (apesar de a S/SW observaram-se cumulus congestus durante a tarde).
apos as 17h iniciaram-se os aguaceiros fracos a moderados associados cumulus mais desenvolvidos.
a noite foi-se tornando agitada sendo que entre as 03h e as 07h passou o nucleo da frente com chuva forte e vento forte de W.
o dia de hoje iniciou-se com aguaceiros fortes e vento moderado que perdurarm ate ás 13h sendo que agora esta tudo mais calmo.
a temperatura tem variado entre os 9.0º e os 12º desde as 08h com uma maxima de 12.4º.
na encarnaçao a manhã de sabado apresentou-se com um espesso nevoeiro e uma minima de 9.0º


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 15:51)

desde do ultimo aguaceiro que rendeu um belo arco iris, a temperatura desceu de cerca de 15-16cº para cerca de 10,5cº


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2009 às 16:06)

Por cá alguns aguaceiros ao longo da manhã, e até mais nada se passou.

Estou com 12.8ºC e vento moderado de oeste.

Rajada máxima de 71 km/h e os aguaceiros já renderam 5.4 mm.

Conto com a noite pra encher mais o penico


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 16:08)

Cai um aguaceiro forte com granizo a mistura, estão cerca de 10cº com tendência a diminuir.


----------



## Madragoa (29 Nov 2009 às 16:28)

Por aqui a temperatura já vai nos 12.8c...,hoje(e madrugada de amanha...) vai haver umas minimas jeitosas...,o vento sopra fraco de NO/O.

Sigo por Lisboa.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 16:44)

Mais um agauceiro este com menos granizo.

Agora estão 9cº


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 17:01)

*Boa tarde de Domingo* 

Os aguaceiros fortes, alguns sob a forma de granizo, têm-se sucedido desde as 13H30.
Cumulus cujo topo apresenta formas típicas de ar frio em altitude e Nimbostratus continuam em deslocação pelo vento geralmente fraco vindo de N/NW.
Neste momento não chove até à próxima investida!

A temperatura máxima atingida ainda continua pelo valor verificado durante a madrugada *14.4ºC*.
Quanto à mínima, encontra-se em contínua actualização.

Valores actuais: *9.4ºC* / *79% HR*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2009 às 17:22)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 11.1ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, pela hora de almoço caiu mais um aguaceiro forte e rendeu 3.3mm, o total de precipitação acumulada de hoje até agora é de 9.6mm.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.9ºC

T.Minima:?


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 17:34)

Por aqui nada a dizer tempo seco toda a tarde resumindo de dia ainda não acumulei nada  temperatura actual de 12,8ºc e espero um aumento de nebulosidade ao final da tarde e inicio da noite com aguaceiros que podem ser de granizo...


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2009 às 17:43)

boas noites
muito frio na louriceira ( 9.8º) com vento fraco de norte e duas celulas a passarem uma a oeste e outra a noroeste deixando uns pingos grossos


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 17:53)

Continua a descer a temperatura ja estou com menos de 8cº


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 18:04)

Aqui está agora a cair um aguaceiro moderado.
O vento é que parou.

A temperatura está nos 10,2ºC.

5,2mm desde as 0h.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2009 às 18:07)

Boa tarde.

Nova mínima do dia que é agora de 11.2ºC
Agora sigo com 11.6ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 18:19)

Continua a precipitação agora fraca, desde o final da tarde de forma contínua, o que antes disso surgia em regime de aguaceiros fortes.

O vento continua a soprar fraco de N/NW e bem frio.

Valores actuais: *8.4ºC* (a descer) e *89% HR*.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Nov 2009 às 18:29)

Neste momento está a começar a chover pingas muito grossas
Temperatura nos 12,8º


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2009 às 18:32)

Aqui caiu agora um aguaceiro  intenso mas curto com meia dúzia de pedras de granizo à mistura.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Nov 2009 às 18:41)

Chove com força aqui, 

PS: Caí granizo pequeno


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2009 às 18:56)

Olá

Chove agora moderado e sigo com 9.2ºC mas já tive 9.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 18:58)

Aqui acumulei mais agora neste aguaceiro do que na frente da madrugada. 

Vou com 8,3mm hoje.
Vento moderado de NO e 9,0ºC.

Por agora deixou de chover.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2009 às 19:00)

Parou agora de chover
Sigo com 9.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2009 às 19:02)

Chuva moderada a forte, vento moderado de ONO (direcção média) e 10,8 ºC.

Acumulados 9,6 mm até agora.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 19:02)

Chove bem por aqui com 11,7ºC


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 19:10)

continuam cerca de 8cº


----------



## cactus (29 Nov 2009 às 19:21)

boas , começou com pingos grossos, agora chove moderado


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2009 às 19:23)

Chove agora intensamente.
Sigo com 8.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2009 às 19:24)

Já com 10,0 mm e chove mais fraco agora.

Arrefeceu devido aos aguaceiros e estou com 10,3 ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2009 às 19:25)

Aqui tem-lhe estado a dar bem.

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte 

7.8 mm e 8.9ºC vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Nov 2009 às 19:26)

Desde as 18:30 até agora que tem estado a chover intensamente com granizo


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2009 às 19:48)

Sigo com 8.1ºC e não chove


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 19:55)

Vou com 10,1ºC e chuva fraco por vezes moderada...acumulado desde as 00h de  11,6mm


----------



## Lousano (29 Nov 2009 às 20:00)

A chuva persiste por aqui, já soma 31,2mm hoje.

Com os 6,8º actuais é possível que já exista neve na serra a partir dos 1000 mt.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2009 às 20:42)

Boa noite.
Chove fraco acompanhado de vento meoderado.
A temperatura é de 8.1ºC apesar do carro indicar 6ºC. Já nem sei em que confiar...
Provavelmente no topo da serra d'aire já estarão 4/5ºC


----------



## ALV72 (29 Nov 2009 às 20:45)

Lousano disse:


> A chuva persiste por aqui, já soma 31,2mm hoje.
> 
> Com os 6,8º actuais é possível que já exista neve na serra a partir dos 1000 mt.



É bem possível vizinho Lousano, ainda há pouco na Pampilhosa da Serra só estavam 1.7 º, portanto lá para cima ao pé das eolicas já deve haver neve e se calhar bastante.

Um abraço
Joao


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2009 às 20:49)

thunderboy disse:


> Boa noite.
> Chove fraco acompanhado de vento meoderado.
> A temperatura é de 8.1ºC apesar do carro indicar 6ºC. Já nem sei em que confiar...
> Provavelmente no topo da serra d'aire já estarão 4/5ºC



Com a chuva, os termómetros dos carros apanham a água, mais fria que o ar, e é normal que haja esses desvios. Aliás, até a própria marca, como já te tinha dito, tem desvios nas medições da temperatura. Umas marcam temperaturas mais elevadas, outras mais baixas.

A Renault, em média, marca 1 ºC abaixo do real quando está em bom andamento e durante tempo suficiente. Com a chuva que cai é normal que isso aconteça, para além de o carro ser um Renault e ter esse desvio associado. Já tinhamos falado disto antes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2009 às 20:49)

Aqui 9,7 ºC e 84 % de humidade relativa.

Não chove de momento e está atingida a mínima. Vamos ver se ainda desce mais.


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 21:07)

Cai outra vez granizo, ja deixei o termometro a medir a temperatura depois digo se desceu ou se mantem estavel

Edit: manteve-se mais ou menos estável em cerca de 8-9cº


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2009 às 21:24)

Já desceu a casa dos 8ºC indo agora nos 7.7ºC.
1008.7hPa
EDIT:7.5ºC
(21.37h) 7.3ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2009 às 21:43)

Estamos com a temperatura mínima em Almada, agora é esperar e ver se desce mais até à meia noite. A precipitação que tem caído tem ajudado a acumular, 18.8 mm até ao momento.

Temperatura:	9.5 °C
Ponto orvalho:	6.3 °C
Humidade:	81%	
Velocidade do vento:	2.7km/h 
Vento:	SU-SUDOESTE	
Pressão:	1012.1hPa	
Precipitação:	18.8mm


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2009 às 21:47)

7.2ºC e aproximam-se células com os topos iluminados de um azul leve.


----------



## meteo (29 Nov 2009 às 21:49)

Hoje por volta das 19 horas no jogo de futebol ao ar livre apanhei uma bela granizada em Oeiras,que ainda aguentou 10 minutos no chão. 
Já estava frio,com o granizo a temperatura deve ter diminuido 3 ou 4 graus.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 21:55)

Aqui vou com 11,6mm acumulados e a temperatura actual é a mínima até agora estão 8,2ºC o vento é nulo.


----------



## cactus (29 Nov 2009 às 22:04)

Por agora a chuva parou , e está frio , vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2009 às 22:14)

Boa Noite

Por aqui já cairam 2 aguaceiros um á hora do jantar e o outro foi mesmo á pouco, o 1º rendeu 1.5mm, o 2º foi um pouco mais forte 2mm, total acumulado até agora 13.1mm, nada mau.


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2009 às 22:17)

Temperatura actual: 9,4ºC
Humidade: 79%
Pressão atmosférica: 1012.7 hPa

Caiu agora um aguaceiro que rendeu 3,6 mm.


----------



## cactus (29 Nov 2009 às 22:27)

Volta a pingar, e garanto-lhes ( tá um frio do caraças)


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2009 às 22:28)

Dados actuais:

9,9ºC
Vento moderado com rajadas fortes
91% HR
1013 mb

O display do windchill estreou finalmente!!!


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2009 às 22:35)

boas noites
na encarnação sigo com 9.6º, vento nulo e ceu limpo apenas com algumas formaçoes a sul e oeste.
é de realçar que a temperatura nao desceu dos 9.0º registrados na madrugada de sabado
na louriceira o final de tarde foi marcado por aguaceiros por vezes fortes  com granizo, acompanhados de vento moderado de NW e uma sensação termica horrivel, ás 19.15h atingiram-se os 7.0º sendo que ás 20.35h a temperatura tinha estabilizado nos 8.1º


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2009 às 22:38)

Tarde fria com bastantes aguaceiros.
Por agora cerca de 7º e chove fraco.


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2009 às 22:40)

Lightning disse:


> Dados actuais:
> 
> 9,9ºC
> Vento moderado com rajadas fortes
> ...



Com a continuação do vento moderado, os dados alteraram-se bastante:

10,4ºC
74% HR
1012 mb


----------



## Teles (29 Nov 2009 às 22:55)

Boas , por aqui total acumulado de 20mm e temperatura actual de 6,0


----------



## Madragoa (29 Nov 2009 às 23:47)

Boa noite.,e hoje está fresquinho...

Temperatura actual de 9.3c
Humidade nos 80%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1012mb
O vento sopra fraco de Oeste
E alguns aguaceiros,por vezes fortes.(alias está a começar a pingar novamente...)
Quanto a ,sigo com 8.2mm acumulados.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

Boa noite 

Sem grandes alterações desde o início desta noite, os aguaceiros têm persistido ainda que de modo geral fracos. O vento abrandou mas neste momento sem direcção definida.

Acerca de meia hora atrás, penso ter atingido a temperatura mínima do dia tendo a mesma chegado aos *7.3ºC* a qual entretanto subiu apenas umas míseras décimas.

Valores actuais: *7.6ºC* / *92% HR* ..., pena haver esta humidade toda, se não...


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Nov 2009 às 00:06)

Sem chuva desde há pouco mas com continuação de céu muito nublado.
Noite calma e fria.

*Extremos de 29-Nov:*
*
Máximos:* 14.4ºC / 93% HR

*mínimos:* 7.3ºC / 50% HR

Valores actuais: *7.5ºC* / *92% HR*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2009 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 8.3ºC

Máx - 16.1ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 71 km/h

Humidade mínima de 63% e máxima 94%

Precipitação - 8.2 mm rain rate máximo - 43.0 mm/hr

Aguaceiros fracos/moderados ao longo de todo o dia.


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2009 às 00:19)

Dia fresco com alguns aguaceiros.
de momento estão *7.6ºC* 
pela imagem de satélite parece que vem ai mais alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2009 às 00:21)

6º e chuva fraca.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2009 às 00:27)

Boa noite! 

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *7,5ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *15,3ºC*

Vento Máximo: *55,3 km/h* de O (270º)

Precipitação: *11,6mm*

---

Foi um dia a fazer lembrar o Inverno!


Por agora chove com 8,3ºC.


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2009 às 00:35)

7.4ºC, continua a descer


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Nov 2009 às 00:38)

Neste momento a calma deu lugar a uma destas entradas de maior densidade com aumento dos níveis de precipitação.
Chove moderadamente... 







Valores actuais: *7.4ºC* / *92% HR*


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (30 Nov 2009 às 00:39)

ola meteoloucos finalmente arranjei um tempinho para registos 

Dia 29 de Novembro

Temp min 7.3 ºC
Temp max 15.2 ºC
Precipitacao mensal 70.8 mm 
Pressão barometrica 1010.9 hPa 
Humidade relativa 51 % 

Ate amanha meteoloucos xD


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2009 às 00:43)

Por aqui está a cair um aguaceiro moderado que por vezes é acompanhado de granizo 

1.6 mm e 9.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2009 às 00:43)

Granizo e *7,9ºC*!

*2,1mm* hoje.

---

A foto possível:


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2009 às 00:53)

Aqui 7,9ºC e céu limpo com vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2009 às 00:59)

Extremos de ontem:

8,9 ºC / 16,8 ºC*

11,4 mm

---

Tarde de chuva, especialmente ao anoitecer, com vento moderado e algumas rajadas.


*Durante a madrugada passada.


----------



## meteo (30 Nov 2009 às 01:01)

Aqui também caiu granizo há pouco.Agora não chove,e está bastante frio.

Há pouco as noticias da Tvi24  " Amanhã tempo muito diferente do de hoje." Depois ve-se lá 40 graus em Santarém e 28 em Lisboa. 
A ultima vez que vi o tempo na Tvi 24 há 1 mes,também davam 40 graus para Santarém,e 28 para Lisboa. E a apresentadora a dizer aquilo como se nada fosse..Normalissimo 40 graus quase em Dezembro.


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2009 às 01:04)

meteo disse:


> Aqui também caiu granizo há pouco.Agora não chove,e está bastante frio.
> 
> Há pouco as noticias da Tvi24  " Amanhã tempo muito diferente do de hoje." Depois ve-se lá 40 graus em Santarém e 28 em Lisboa.
> A ultima vez que vi o tempo na Tvi 24 há 1 mes,também davam 40 graus para Santarém,e 28 para Lisboa. E a apresentadora a dizer aquilo como se nada fosse..Normalissimo 40 graus quase em Dezembro.



bem se isso fosse verdade estávamos bem jeitosos estávamos...


----------



## meteo (30 Nov 2009 às 01:13)

squidward disse:


> bem se isso fosse verdade estávamos bem jeitosos estávamos...



Isto mostra o cuidado que a comunicação social tem com a meteorologia. Faz-se uma previsão para um qualquer dia de Agosto,e depois fica para o resto do ano.Foi ridículo aquilo


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Nov 2009 às 01:15)

Ah!... Não é possível... 

Isso é insólito demais!   

Valores actuais: *7.2ºC* / *92% HR*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2009 às 01:21)

meteo disse:


> Aqui também caiu granizo há pouco.Agora não chove,e está bastante frio.
> 
> Há pouco as noticias da Tvi24  " Amanhã tempo muito diferente do de hoje." Depois ve-se lá 40 graus em Santarém e 28 em Lisboa.
> A ultima vez que vi o tempo na Tvi 24 há 1 mes,também davam 40 graus para Santarém,e 28 para Lisboa. E a apresentadora a dizer aquilo como se nada fosse..Normalissimo 40 graus quase em Dezembro.



Não sei como é possível haver esses erros constantemente...


----------



## Teles (30 Nov 2009 às 01:28)

Boas , por aqui vai caindo uns pingos e a oeste já avistei alguns clarões e também se ouviu os trovões , temperatura actual de 6,0 e 2mm de precipitação acumulada


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Nov 2009 às 01:46)

Nova acalmia!
Céu muito nublado, agora sem chuva e vento fraco a nulo, penso que de Oeste.

Ela continua a descer mas com esta humidade toda não creio que bata a mínima do mês até agora conseguida! 

Valores actuais: *7.1ºC* / *92% HR*


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2009 às 02:02)

por aqui cai um aguaceiro fraco.
a temp. disparou dos *7.3ºC* para os *8.2ºC*


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Nov 2009 às 02:24)

O intervalo entre os aguaceiros, que têm sido moderados, tem diminuído nesta última meia hora. Aqui vem outro! 

Os valores parecem estacionários, apenas com fracas oscilações.

 Despeço-me por agora com *7.1ºC* / *93% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2009 às 02:32)

Com mais um aguaceiro me despeço.

7,9ºC e 85%. Já alcancei os *7,7ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2009 às 02:59)

Estagnação na descida da temperatura devido às nuvens.

Ainda 9,6 ºC.


----------



## kikofra (30 Nov 2009 às 07:54)

Bom dia, mais um arco-iris ja e o 3 desta frente. estão 7cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2009 às 09:13)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 5.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 10.8ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens, de referir que ao inicio da manhã cairam dois aguaceiros que acumularam 2.3mm.


----------



## stormy (30 Nov 2009 às 09:14)

bons dias
sigo com 11.3º, vento fraco de norte e ceu parcialmente nublado por cumulus.
esta noite ocorreram alguns aguaceiros e a minima foi de 9.3º


----------



## vitamos (30 Nov 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado, com nevoeiro nos pontos mais baixos. A temperatura junto ao rio é de 6ºC.


----------



## Teles (30 Nov 2009 às 09:33)

Boas , por aqui céu pouco nublado , temperatura actual de 7,6 cº e total de precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 8,5mm


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia!

Aqui caiu um valente aguaceiro há pouco.
Vou com 4,1mm acumulados hoje.
A temperatura está nos 8,9ºC.










Ontem acumulei 12,4mm.


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2009 às 11:23)

Bom dia.

De madrugada ainda existiu precipitação (4,5mm), mas neste momento o céu está pouco nublado, vento fraco/moderado de SE e 12,1º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2009 às 11:26)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 9,2 ºC numa noite de céu nublado.

Agora, céu praticamente limpo e 15,0 ºC.

Acumulados 2,0 mm durante a madrugada.


----------



## under (30 Nov 2009 às 11:28)

Alguem sabe me dizer se nevou na serra da Lousa?


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2009 às 11:39)

under disse:


> Alguem sabe me dizer se nevou na serra da Lousa?



Nevar nevou de certeza, agora se acumulou é que já não sei. 
Na minha opinião deve ter acumulado acima dos 900/1000m, mas também tens boa solução: sobes ao cimo de santa clara e dai vês o pico da Serra da Lousã (Trevim) com 1205mt, e depois logo nos dizes.


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2009 às 11:43)

Como hoje é dia de folga  devo ir à tarde ao Trevim e depois digo qualquer coisa.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2009 às 11:55)

Bom dia!

A temperatura mínima não desceu dos *7,6ºC* registados pouco depois das 00h.

De momento sigo com 13,8ºC e céu muito nublado.

Os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo, tendo eu 8,4mm de precipitação acumulada, hoje.

Humidade nos 53% e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## under (30 Nov 2009 às 12:00)

iceworld disse:


> Nevar nevou de certeza, agora se acumulou é que já não sei.
> Na minha opinião deve ter acumulado acima dos 900/1000m, mas também tens boa solução: sobes ao cimo de santa clara e dai vês o pico da Serra da Lousã (Trevim) com 1205mt, e depois logo nos dizes.



Eu da minha rua tambem consigo ver o Trevim (moro a 50 metros do IM em Coimbra) mas ta muito nublado na serra e nao da para ver.
ps:Preciso calibrar um barometro,e costumo usar o weatherunderground so que a estaçao de cernache nem sempre aparece.onde posso ver uma estaçao fiavel para calibra-lo?


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2009 às 12:25)

Cai um ligeiro aguaceiro tocado a vento com uma temperatura de 13,8ºC.

Humidade a 52% e vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Nov 2009 às 12:40)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de *7.9ºC*
Agora sigo com 13.3ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Nov 2009 às 16:28)

Boa tarde 

Uma manhã de céu pouco nublado, quase limpo, trouxe alguns Cumulus fractus e agora pela tarde, Altocumulus stratiformis sob alguns Cirrus fibratus.

A temperatura mínima da madrugada chegou aos *5.7ºC* (praticamente a atingir a mínima absoluta deste mês nos *5.6ºC*. A máxima ficou-se pelos *17.8ºC*.

O vento desloca-se fraco vindo de W/NW e já dá a sensação de algum frio.

Valores actuais: *12.9ºC* / *62% HR*


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Nov 2009 às 16:51)

under disse:


> Eu da minha rua tambem consigo ver o Trevim (moro a 50 metros do IM em Coimbra) mas ta muito nublado na serra e nao da para ver.
> ps:Preciso calibrar um barometro,e costumo usar o weatherunderground so que a estaçao de cernache nem sempre aparece.onde posso ver uma estaçao fiavel para calibra-lo?



Já experimentaste a de S. Silvestre?

Por estes dias que tenho estado em Coimbra, é a estação que tenho consultado apenas para simples comparação com os meus dados por verificar menor número de irregularidades e maior consistência dos mesmos a cada momento, tendo também em vista a sua posição geográfica e face ao que a rodeia.
Talvez te sirva de ajuda também nesse sentido! 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=MC4162


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2009 às 17:34)

Ontem por volta das 5 e meia apanhei um grande granizal (?) em Mira, já não via cair granizo assim desde Maio!


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Nov 2009 às 17:43)

boa noite_ 

Céu com algumas nuvens a NW, o vento desloca-se fraco da mesma direcção e certamente mais uma noite que se prepara para fazer descer consideravelmente os níveis da temperatura mínima.

Valores actuais: *10.5ºC* / *75% HR*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2009 às 18:20)

Boa Noite

Neste momento estão 10.1ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.7ºC

T.Minima: 5.1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Nov 2009 às 19:25)

*Olá de novo!* 

Céu limpo e uma lua bem luminosa é o cenário do momento.
O vento fraco a nulo desloca-se de NW.

Ela está a descer e bem; neste momento verificam-se *8.6ºC* / *84% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2009 às 19:31)

Temperatura máxima de *14,5ºC*.

Por agora, 9,2ºC e céu muito nublado.

O vento é nulo, e a humidade encontra-se nos 84%.


----------



## F_R (30 Nov 2009 às 19:32)

Boas

Depois de alguma chuva de manhã em Abrantes, agora o céu segue quase limpo e vai arrefecendo.

Estão 9.3ºC
A máxima foi de 14.3ºC


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

Mais uma madrugada que se adivinha fria:

10,9ºC
82% HR
1023 mb
5,8 km/h

Céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2009 às 19:46)

Boas

Mínima de 7,9ºC e a máxima foi de 14,6ºC...

Agora céu limpo e 11,0ºC com vento nulo...a mínima não vai descer até de manha cedo devido a aproximação de uma frente que vai provocar alguma chuva fraca durante o dia de amanha...


----------



## Madragoa (30 Nov 2009 às 21:07)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual é de 10.3c.
Humidade nos 78%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1023mb.
O céu pelo que consigo ver apresenta se pouco nublado.
O vento sopra muito fraco a nulo de NO.
Quanto a ,acumulei até agora no dia de hoje 2.0mm

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2009 às 21:19)

Madragoa disse:


> Quanto a ,acumulei até agora no dia de hoje 2.0mm



Aqui também acumulei 2,0 mm.

A temperatura vai subindo com a passagem de algumas nuvens e estão 12,2 ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Nov 2009 às 21:34)

Olá

A máxima foi fresquinha tendo sido de *13.9ºC*
Agora sigo com 10.4ºC
Pressão a 1023 hPa


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2009 às 22:08)

8º e céu pouco nublado.

Lousano e essas fotos ou relatos do Trevim?


----------



## Defender (30 Nov 2009 às 22:22)

iceworld disse:


> 8º e céu pouco nublado.
> 
> Lousano e essas fotos ou relatos do Trevim?



 Passei pelo Trevim e Santo António das Neves durante a tarde.

No Trevim não havia acumulação, apenas alguma neve na berma da estrada.

Em Santo Antonio das Neves já havia alguma acumulação (30/40 cm) junto aos neveiros e à capela.

Cumprimentos


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2009 às 22:33)

Extremos de hoje:
4,6ºC/14,9ºC.
Acumulei até agora 12,3mm.
Actualmente 7ºC, vento nulo, céu pouco nublado e humidade a 82%.


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

No Trevim a situação estava assim:

















Por Santo António das Neves:

















As primeiras acumulações de neve surgiam à cota de 950 mt, mas deverá ter nevado a uma cota inferior, já que o degelo era intenso devido à temperatura de +2/3º no local.


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2009 às 23:09)

Por aqui por baixo, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco/nulo e 5,0º, a mínima do dia por agora.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2009 às 23:10)

Lousano disse:


> No Trevim a situação estava assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos!
Quem me dera que fosse por aqui...


----------



## Teles (30 Nov 2009 às 23:19)

Boas , por aqui céu pouco nublado , temperatura actual de 5,4Cº e 8,5mm até ao momento


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2009 às 23:21)

teles disse:


> Boas , por aqui céu pouco nublado , temperatura actual de 5,4Cº e 8,5mm até ao momento


Boas noites
Já vi que esta zona vai bem fria...
5.8ºC aqui


----------



## Teles (30 Nov 2009 às 23:21)

Belas fotos Lousano


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2009 às 23:21)

Chuva fraca, céu encoberto, e 9,7ºC.

Vento nulo e pressão nos 1022 hPa.


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2009 às 23:23)

Aqui está uma noite fria vou com 7,5ºC e vento fraco...


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Nov 2009 às 23:55)

Que belas fotos Lousano, de uma das minhas serras favoritas.

Por aqui o dia rendeu 3 mm, que caíram de madrugada. O resto do dia não teve nada de significativo, à excepção das temperaturas mais baixas.

Sigo com:

Temperatura:  	 12.4 °C  	
Ponto orvalho: 	8.2 °C 
Humidade: 	76% 	
Velocidade do vento: 	0.0km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	2.4km/h / 
Vento: 	OESTE 	
Pressão: 	1024.9hPa 
Precipitação: 	3.0mm


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2009 às 00:34)

Sim, muito bonitas *Lousano*!

---

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 10,3ºC e morrinha.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2009 às 01:18)

Extremos de ontem:

Mín - 8.9ºC

Máx - 13.9ºC

Rajada máxima de vento - 53 km/h

Humidade mínima de 61% e máxima 92%

Precipitação - 5.8 mm rain rate máximo - 26.4 mm/hr

Aguaceiros fracos/moderados ao longo de todo o dia.


----------



## Teles (1 Dez 2009 às 01:28)

E desce de uma forma brutal 4,8


----------



## cactus (1 Dez 2009 às 01:29)

Boas ceu muito nublado e 7ºc por aqui , a sensaçao termica é desagadável.


----------



## Henrique (1 Dez 2009 às 02:04)

E foi mais um dia de aguaceiros.
Deixo aqui alguns registos fotográficos tirados na viagem Cacilhas - Cais do Sodré de barco, ontem de manhã, visto que já passa da meia noite.
A temperatura mínima foi de 9.1ºC (a mais baixa até ao momento). Abraços


----------

